# لماذا يتم رسم قاعدة الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد(strap beam) وليست موازيه لقطاع عمود الجار?????



## أسامه نواره (8 يوليو 2010)

فى أحد المشاركات وجدت هذا السؤال فقمت بالرد عليه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وان كنت لم اقرا محتوى المرفق ولكن السؤال به خطا حيث ان رسم قاعدة الجار ليس له علاقة بموازاة الشداد - قاعدة الجار ترسم بالنسبة لعمود الجار والشداد يرسم بحيث يكون محوه واصل بين مراكز الاعمدة
وليس العكس كما هو مذكور بالسؤال


----------



## khzm (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المسألة وضعت حل ربط عمود الجار بالعمود القريب الداخلي بشداد مائل كما يبدو 
و بعد ذلك تدرس كيفية تصميم قاعدة الجار للحصول على إجهادات منتظمة تحت الأساس أو الأقرب إلى المنتظمة 
و أيضاً و في نفس الوقت للحصول على أقل لامركزية ممكنة و هذه هي المبادئ كما أعتقد و شكراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعتقد ان الاجهادات اسفل القاعده مرتبطه بحمل العمود الخارجي وغير مرتبطة بالشداد - لان الشداد في منطقة اتصاله بالعمود الخارجي معرض لعزوم سالبه ناتجة عن عدم مركزية العمود مع القاعده 

والا لو كان توزيع الاجهادات مرتبط بالشداد لكنا جعلنا القاعده الداخليه ايضاً موازيه لمحور الشداد فلماذا يتم ذلك للقاعده الخارجيه ولا يتم للقاعده الداحليه 

في حين ان مشكلة القاعده الخارجية ليست في الاتجاه الموازي للجار -حيث ان العمود متمركز في منتصف القاعده في هذا الاتجاه - ولكن مشكلتها في الاتجاه العمودي علي الجار وهو ما تم حله بعمل الشداد لمقاومة العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزيه 

ولان حمل العمود هو الحاكم في الحصول علي مساحة القاعده بقسمة الحمل علي جهد التربه - وبالتالي فتوزيع الاجهادات مرتبط بالعمود وحمله - ولو قارنا حمل العمود مع وزن الشداد سنجد ان وزن الشداد يكاد يكون مهمل بالنسبه لحمل العمود 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / سنا الاسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> وان كنت لم اقرا محتوى المرفق ولكن السؤال به خطا حيث ان رسم قاعدة الجار ليس له علاقة بموازاة الشداد - قاعدة الجار ترسم بالنسبة لعمود الجار والشداد يرسم بحيث يكون محوه واصل بين مراكز الاعمدة
> وليس العكس كما هو مذكور بالسؤال


برجاء الدخول وفتح الملف وان شاء الله لن تضيعى وقت وسوف تجدى ما يفيدك ان شاء الله 
وأنا فى أنتظار ردك بعد فتح الملف 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> اعتقد ان الاجهادات اسفل القاعده مرتبطه بحمل العمود الخارجي وغير مرتبطة بالشداد


هل سوف تكون هذه الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل قاعده الجار أم لا ؟ 
اذا كانت الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعده الجار فكيف يكون ذلك ؟ الا اذا قام الشداد بنقلها الى منتصف قاعدة الجار
وكيف يقوم الشداد بنقلها الى منصف قاعدة الجار الا اذا كان محور هذا الشداد مار بهذا المحور ؟؟؟


> والا لو كان توزيع الاجهادات مرتبط بالشداد لكنا جعلنا القاعده الداخليه ايضاً موازيه لمحور الشداد فلماذا يتم ذلك للقاعده الخارجيه ولا يتم للقاعده الداحليه
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


الشداد ليس له علاقه بالقاعده الداخليه من ناحيه مركزية او عدم مركزيه حمل العمود الداخلى مع مركز القاعده الداخليه ولذلك ليس من الفائده جعل القاعده الداخليه موازيه لمحور الشداد
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> ...


 
تمام يا اخ اسامة وطالما ان الشداد ليس له علاقه بالقاعده الداخليه نظراً لمركزية العمود مع القاعده - اذا سبب وجود الشداد هو عدم المركزية بين العمود والقاعده الخارجيه وبالتالي -فعدم المركزيه ينتج عنه عزوم كبيره يتحملها الشداد كقطاع خرسانه 

يعني الشداد بيتحمل العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزيه ولا علاقة له بالاحمال الراسيه التي يتحملها العمود وينقلها للقاعده الخارجية والتي تؤدي الي توزيع الاجهادات علي التربة -ولذلك فالشداد يكون قطاعه كبير وتسليحه الاكبر عند منطقة العمود الخارجي للعزوم السالبه 

والرسم المرفق بيقول ان الشداد مرتكز علي نقطة تاثير المحصله - وهذا غير حقيقي فالشداد كله مرتكز علي التربه وعند العمودين - ونقطة تاثير المحصله ماهي الا نقطة تاثير العزم الناتج عن اللامركزيه - يعني الركيزة هي اماكن الاعمدة الفعليه ونقطة تاثير المحصله هي النقطه التي يؤثر عندها العزم المنقول بسبب عدم المركزيه والذي يتحمله الشداد 

ولذلك فان قيمة e التي تؤخذ لتعيين مكان المحصله محددة بقيمة قصوي وكنسبة من المسافه بين العمودين s وتتراوح بين 10 و20 % من قيمة s - وتحديد هذه القيمة e بقيمة قصوي لا نتعداها حتي لا نبعد كثيراً عن مكان الحمل الفعلي وهو مركز العمود الخارجي - ثم بعد ذلك يتم اعتبار هذا المركز الجديد هو محور القاعده في الاتجاه الموازي للجار 

هو طبعا مكان المحصله واقع علي محور الشداد نظرياً وحسابياً لكن تاثيره علي عدم انتظام الاجهادات مهمل بدليل ان اقصي قيمة ل e محكومة ومحددة و مرتبطة بالمسافه بين العمودين ولم ترتبط بحمل العمود الخارجي وبالتالي فباقي مساحة القاعده المطلوبه يؤخذ في الاتجاه المتمركز فيه العمود مع القاعده وهذا الاتجاه هو المعني بتوزيع الاجهادات علي التربه وليس الاتجاه الاخر

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> يعني الشداد بيتحمل العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزيه ولا علاقة له بالاحمال الراسيه التي يتحملها العمود وينقلها للقاعده الخارجية والتي تؤدي الي توزيع الاجهادات علي التربة -ولذلك فالشداد يكون قطاعه كبير وتسليحه الاكبر عند منطقة العمود الخارجي للعزوم السالبه


أخى الكريم نحن نحصل على العزوم والاجهادات من (statical system) برجاء رسم هذا (statical system) لهذا الشداد 
هل تعلم أن الشداد عباره عن كابولى نحن من نحدد طول هذا الكابولى وهذا الكابولى مزروع عليه عمود قاعدة الجار ؟


> والرسم المرفق بيقول ان الشداد مرتكز علي نقطة تاثير المحصله - وهذا غير حقيقي فالشداد كله مرتكز علي التربه وعند العمودين - ونقطة تاثير المحصله ماهي الا نقطة تاثير العزم الناتج عن اللامركزيه - يعني الركيزة هي اماكن الاعمدة الفعليه ونقطة تاثير المحصله هي النقطه التي يؤثر عندها العزم المنقول بسبب عدم المركزيه والذي يتحمله الشداد


هل اعتبرت الشداد يقوم مقام وعمل قاعده الجار ؟ 
لى رجاء بسيط برجاء استبدال الشداد بقاعده مشركه بين العمود الداخلى وعمود الجار وقولى ايه رأيك وكيف يكون شكل هذه القاعده وأين يمر محور هذه القاعده وشكل الاجهاد أسفل هذه القاعده 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع يبدو انه مفيد والنقاش ممتع لكن ما فهمت اي شيء....اطلعت على الملف و لم افهم سوى انه ملف اوتوكاد
هل بالامكان شرح كيفية عمل الشداد؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> أخى الكريم نحن نحصل على العزوم والاجهادات من (statical system) برجاء رسم هذا (statical system) لهذا الشداد
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة نوارة - طبعاً هذه وجهات نظر والخلاف فيها لا يفسد للود قضيه 

نعود لموضوعنا - القاعده المركبة تختلف اختلاف كلي عن الشداد - لان القاعده المركبة يتم تصميمها علي محصلة الحمل وبالتالي فالاجهادات اسفلها مرتبطة بالمحصلة ككل بدليل ان مساحة القاعدة نحصل عليها بقسمة المحصلة علي جهد التربة ولابد وان يكون المساحة بين العمودين خرسانة مسلحة وكان القاعدة اصبحت قاعدة منفصلة معرضة لحمل هو المحصلة-هذا بالنسبة لتوزيع الاجهادات علي التربه - ومنحني العزوم علي هذه القاعده ادي الي وجود عزوم موجبة في اماكن ما واخري سالبه في اماكن اخري ومن هنا يتم دقيق القطاع والتسليح علي هذا الاساس 

اما الشداد فوضعه مختلف - حيث ان كل قاعدة يتم حساب مساحتها بصورة منفصلة ومكان المحصله للقاعدتين لا محل له من الاعراب هنا - 

انما نقطة تاثير المحصلة في القاعده الخارجيه التي تفضلت بذكرها - هي ليست نقطة تاثير محصله - انما هي نقطة تاثير العزوم بمعني ان القاعدة الخارجية بدون الشداد معرضة لعزوم نتيجة عدم المركزيه ونتيجة وضع العمود علي طرف القاعدة - لذلك يتم نقل هذه القوة والعزم الي قوة فقط لتصميم القاعده والحصول علي مساحتها فقط واما العزوم فيتكفل بها الشداد 

بالنسبة لقيمة الكابولي فاننا لا نحددها الا طبقاً للحدود المحددة بحدود دنيا وقصوي ومرتبطة بالمسافه بين العمودين 
ونفترض جدلا ان عندنا عمودين المسافه بينهم 4 متر فستجد ان e محدده بمسافه معينه مهما كان حمل العمودين يعني لو العمود الخارجي عليه 50 طن والداخلي 100 طن فان المسافه هي هي لو كان الخارجي 100 والداخلي 100 او - الخارجي 200 والداخلي 300

يعني من وجهة نظري ان تحديد مركز القاعده بنسبه من المسافه بين العمودين يعتبر حد فاصل حتي لا تؤثر هذه المسافه علي توزيع الاجهادات 

وكمثال آخر نفترض ان زاوية ميل الشداد 45 درجة وعرض الشداد 40 سم والعمود 25*40 واتجاه العمود عمودي علي حد الجار - فلو اخذنا محور القاعده هو محور الشداد - فان تقاطع محور الشداد مع الحد الخارجي للقاعده الخارجيه يجب ان يكون هو منتصف طول القاعده والذي حتماً سيبعد عن محور العمود الخارجي بقيمة 30 او 40 سم وهذا سيؤدي الي تولد لا مركزيه في الاتجاه الآخر - الذي من المفروض انه متزن والعمود متمركز فيه مع القاعدة - يعني منتصف القاعده لن يكون هو مكان تاثير حمل العمود الخارجي في هذا الاتجاه وبالتالي فيلزم عمل شداد آخر في هذا الاتجاه لمقاومة هذه العزوم الناتجه عن عدم مركزية العمود في هذا الاتجاه

مش عارف راي حضرتك ايه في هذه الجزئيه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انا اسف لاننى المفروض تنزيل صورة الوضعيين لشكل قاعده الجار مع الشداد الذى يربطها مع القاعده الداخليه على الموقع مباشرة ولكنى للاسف لااعرف كيف يتم ذلك لاننى حديث العهد بالنت حتى يتم عرض المشكله بصوره اوضح فالموضوع فعلا كما ذكرت شيق وخصوصا عندما تجد مثل الاخ المهندس / محيي يتبادل معك النقاش


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *الموضوع يبدو انه مفيد والنقاش ممتع لكن ما فهمت اي شيء....اطلعت على الملف و لم افهم سوى انه ملف اوتوكاد*
> *هل بالامكان شرح كيفية عمل الشداد؟*​


الموضوع عباره عن قاعدة جار يتم ربطها مع قاعده داخليه ولكن القاعدتين ليسا على خط واحد بمعنى أن الخط الواصل بين مركزى العموديين مائل فالسؤال كيف يتم رسم قاعدة الجار بعد تصميمها ؟ هل يتم رسم القاعده موازيه لمحور الشداد ؟ أم يتم رسم القاعده موازيه لابعاد عمود الجار؟ 
ارجو المشاركه بالراى حتى يعم النفع ونصل الى الحقيقه ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة نوارة - طبعاً هذه وجهات نظر والخلاف فيها لا يفسد للود قضيه


 بالطبع الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين فنحن هنا لانتبارى لمن هو اقوى من من يعلم الله بالنوايا والقلوب صدقنى ياخى عندما أقابل بعض المهندسيين للاسف أن أقولها هم أنصاف متعلميين والله يااخ محىى أنا نفسي ننهض بهذه الامه لان مكاننا وضعنا الحالى لا يصلح أن نكون بهذا السوء فيد بيد لكى ننهض بالاخوه المهندسيين من هذا المنتدى الموقر ان شاء الله
نعود لموضوعنا


> وهذا غير حقيقي فالشداد كله مرتكز علي التربه وعند العمودين - ونقطة تاثير المحصله ماهي الا نقطة تاثير العزم الناتج عن اللامركزيه - يعني الركيزة هي اماكن الاعمدة الفعليه ونقطة تاثير المحصله هي النقطه التي يؤثر عندها العزم المنقول بسبب عدم المركزيه والذي يتحمله الشداد
> 
> ولذلك فان قيمة e التي تؤخذ لتعيين مكان المحصله محددة بقيمة قصوي وكنسبة من المسافه بين العمودين s وتتراوح بين 10 و20 % من قيمة s - وتحديد هذه القيمة e بقيمة قصوي لا نتعداها حتي لا نبعد كثيراً عن مكان الحمل الفعلي وهو مركز العمود الخارجي - ثم بعد ذلك يتم اعتبار هذا المركز الجديد هو محور القاعده في الاتجاه الموازي للجار


 
هل تعلم أننا كما ذكرت نتحكم فى ابعاد وتسليح الشداد ------- اذا كانت e التى ذكرتها والتى تتراوح كما ذكرت تتراوح بين 10 و20% من قيمة S ماذا يحدث اذا جعلنا قيمة e صغيره مثلا تساوى 5% من قيمة S هذا يؤدى بعد الحسابات الانشائيه أن يكون الشداد لقيم قليله من العزوم وقوى القص وبالتالى يكون قطاع الشداد صغير وبالتالى يعتبر قطاع الشداد غير جسئ ولكن المشكله الكبيره سوف تكون فى قاعدة الجار نفسها بالطبع أصبح عرضها ثابت نتيجة تحديد قيمة e وبالتالى سوف نجد طول القاعده كبير جدا وبالتالى زياده غير عاديه فى سمك وتسليح قاعدة الجار وبالتالى تصميم غير اقتصادى----------- ماذا سوف يجدث لو فرضا قيمة e اكبر من 20% من قيمة S هذا يؤدى الى عزوم وقوى قص عاليه على الشداد مما يجعل قطاع وتسليح الشداد عاليه جدا وبالنسبه لقاعدة الجار بعد عمل الحسابات الانشائيه يكون طولها صغير يمكن أن يكون طول القاعده أقل من عرضها وفى هذه الحاله ايضا يكون التصميم غير اقتصادى 
الافضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه هو أن يكون عرض القاعده (x) يساوى نصف طول القاعده وعند عمل الحسابات الانشائيه سوف تكون معادله من الدرجه الثالثه يمكن حلها بطريقه trial and error 
نرجع لوظيفة الشداد :- هى نقل حمل عمود الجار من مركز عمود الجار الى مركز قاعدة الجار لكى يكون الاجهادات منظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار لذلك لابد أن تكون أبعاد قاعدة الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد وليست موازيه لابعاد عمود الجار 
ممكن فى حالات خاصه الغاء الشداد ويتم تنفيذ عمود الجار على طرف القاعده بدون شداد وذلك عندما تكون التربه أسقل القاعده صخريه أو شديدة التماسك وحمل العمود نسبيا صغير --- بالطبع لابد من التحقق من ابعاد القاعده والاجهادات أسفل هذه القاعده غير منتظمه لاتتعدى الاجهاد المسموح او يكون هناك اجهاد شد على التربه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يوليو 2010)

http://books.google.com/books?id=rD...v=onepage&q=the function of strap beam&f=true

للاسف لم اجد نسخة pdf لهذا الكتاب لكن الصفحات توضح الفكرة التي يتم من خلالها اعتبار ان الاجهادات متساوية اسفل القواعد الموصولة بالشداد...
المسالة ليست في ان كل عمود تنتقل قوته الى مركز كل قاعدة على حدة ولهذا تكون الاجهادات تحتها متساوية وانما في ان القاعدتين والشداد يعملان كوحدة واحدة فلانتقال الحمل بصورة اجهادات متساوية تحت القاعدتين أعني القاعدةالداخلية وقاعدة الجار فلا بد من انطباق مركز ثقل القواعد وخط عمل محصلة القوى في العمودين او بمعنى اخر يتم اختيار ابعاد القواعد بحيث تحقق شيئين:
الاول ان يكون الاجهاد تحت القواعد يساوي الاجهاد المسموح به أي أن
A1+A2=(W1+W2+W3)/q 
حيث
W1,W2 and W3 تمثل القوى من العمود الاول والثاني ووزن القواعد على التوالي
q يمثل الاجهاد المسموح به على التربة
الثاني ان يكون مركز القوى ومركز القاعدتين منطبقان مع بعضهما
بحسب الذي فهمته من الشرح فاننا نقوم بافتراض عرض مناسب للقواعد ويبقى عندنا طول القاعدتين ومعادلتين بحلهما نتحصل على المجهولين... 

الغريب ان الكتاب ينص صراحة على ان البيم الرابط بين القاعدتين لا ينقل اي اجهاد الى التربة وفي تصميمه تعامل مع الضغط من القواعد يعني كانه يعتبر هذا الشداد متصل في وجه القاعدة وتحت الاعمدة..ارجو ان يكون وصفي واضحا
----

اذا كان عرضي بالاعلى سليم والفكرة سليمة ففي حالة ان القاعدتين ليسا على خط واحد فلا بد من اختيار ابعادهما بحيث ينطبق محور القاعدتين مع محور القوى ولا فرق في كونها في اتجاه عمود الجار او الشداد...والفرق بين هذه الحالة وكونهما على استقامة واحدة انه هنا ستزيد الشرو شرطا اخر وهو ان ينطبق محور القاعدتين ومركز القوى في الاتجاه الثاني ايضا..

باختصار الفكرة بحسب ما فهمت ليست في وضعية القاعدة واتجاهها وانما في اختيار ابعاد القواعد بحيث ينطبق محور القاعدتين كمجموعة واحدة مع مركز القوتين وبحيث لا يتعدى الاجهاد على التربة الاجهاد المسموح به ..وعندها تتوزع الاجهادات تحت القواعد بالتساوي لان المحور والمركز انطبقا مع بعضهما...


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> المسالة ليست في ان كل عمود تنتقل قوته الى مركز كل قاعدة على حدة ولهذا تكون الاجهادات تحتها متساوية وانما في ان القاعدتين والشداد يعملان كوحدة واحدة فلانتقال الحمل بصورة اجهادات متساوية تحت القاعدتين أعني القاعدةالداخلية وقاعدة الجار فلا بد من انطباق مركز ثقل القواعد وخط عمل محصلة القوى في العمودين


السؤال هنا ماذا نفغل اذا كان الخط الواصل بين القاعدتين مائل أى ليس أفقى كيف يتم تحقيق هذا الشرط السابق؟؟


> اذا كان عرضي بالاعلى سليم والفكرة سليمة ففي حالة ان القاعدتين ليسا على خط واحد فلا بد من اختيار ابعادهما بحيث ينطبق محور القاعدتين مع محور القوى ولا فرق في كونها في اتجاه عمود الجار او الشداد...والفرق بين هذه الحالة وكونهما على استقامة واحدة انه هنا ستزيد الشرو شرطا اخر وهو ان ينطبق محور القاعدتين ومركز القوى في الاتجاه الثاني ايضا..


السؤال هنا هل يتم رسم ابعاد قاعدة الجار موازيه للمحور المار بيين مركزى العموديين أم يتم رسمها موازيه لابعاد عمود الجار ؟؟؟
أرجو أن يكون الموضوع واضح 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


> السؤال هنا ماذا نفغل اذا كان الخط الواصل بين القاعدتين مائل أى ليس أفقى كيف يتم تحقيق هذا الشرط السابق؟؟


ميلان الخط الواصل سيؤدي لتكوين معادلتين معادلة في اتجاه x ومعادلة في اتجاه y لابد من انطباق المركزين قصدي القوى ومساحات القواعد في الاتجاهين..


> السؤال هنا هل يتم رسم ابعاد قاعدة الجار موازيه للمحور المار بيين مركزى العموديين أم يتم رسمها موازيه لابعاد عمود الجار ؟؟؟


شكل القاعدة واتجاهها لا يؤثر في كون الاجهادات موزعة بالتساوي او لا العبرة في انطباق مركز المساحة والقوة...


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> شكل القاعدة واتجاهها لا يؤثر في كون الاجهادات موزعة بالتساوي او لا العبرة في انطباق مركز المساحة والقوة...


كيف يتم انطباق مركز المساحه والقوه ونحن اهملنا تحديد أبعاد وشكل قاعدة الجار؟


> ميلان الخط الواصل سيؤدي لتكوين معادلتين معادلة في اتجاه x ومعادلة في اتجاه y لابد من انطباق المركزين قصدي القوى ومساحات القواعد في الاتجاهين..


ارجو منك مثال توضيحى لعدم فهمى للتوضيح السابق
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة لاتجاه x ناخذ عزوم حول w2
W1*Lx/(W1+W2)=x
A1*z1/(A1+A2)=x-----------------(1
حيث z1 المسافة بين مركزي القاعدتين في اتجاه x
وبالمثل بالنسبة لاتجاه y
A1*z2/(A1+A2)=y---------------(2
حيث z2 المسافة بين مركزي القاعدتين في اتجاه y
والمعادلة الثالثة هي معادلة الاجهاد:
A1+A2=(W1+W2+W3)/q---------------(3
حيث W1,W2,W3 القوى على العمود الاول والثاني ووزن القاعدتين على التوالي 
q الاجهاد المسموح به على التربة

في المعادلات اعلاه نقوم بالتعويض عن A1,A2,z1,z2 بدلالة الابعاد وعندها سيكون عندنا اربعة مجاهيل طول وعرض القاعدتين نفترض احد هذه الابعاد مثلا فيتبقى ثلاثة ابعاد وثلاث معادلات فنحلها...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كيف يتم انطباق مركز المساحه والقوه ونحن اهملنا تحديد أبعاد وشكل قاعدة الجار؟
> 
> 
> ​




انا قصدي ان شكل القاعدة لا يفرق المهم مركز القاعدتين والقوتين​


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكرك على الرسم التوضيحى الذى لااعرف باى برنامج عملته برجاء مساعدتى فى ذلك 
نعود الى موضوعنا 
انا لست مختلف معك فى ايجاد مسطح القاعدتتين ولكن الاختلاف هنا أننا فقدنا شرط أساسى وهو أن مركز قاعده الجار غير منطبق مع محور الشداد ( الحط الواصل بين مركزي العموديين) وهذا مخالف لما تفضلت به من كتاب التصميم الذى رفعته لنا على الموقع وبالتالى يتولد لنا عزوم على قاعدة الجار ( Mx) مما يؤدى الى وجود ( ecentricity) ey وبالتالى يختلف الاجهاد اسفل قاعدة الجار وقد يتولد شد فى الجهه العليا فى اتجاه y ويزيد قيمة الاجهاد عن القيمه المسموح بها فى الجهه الاخرى من القاعده فى اتجاه y 
برجاء لاتنسى الطلب الاول
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة للبرنامج هو برنامج الرسام paint واقوم بحفظ الصورة بصيغة jpg فيه برنامج تاني لتصوير الشاشة مفيد وحجمه صغير على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/GDgESngw/FastStone_Capture.html


القاعدتان تعملان مع بعض ..يعني هناك مركز للقاعدتين مع بعض كانهما جسم واحد وهو الذي عملنا على تطابقه مع مركز الاحمال وبالتالي اصبحت الاجهادات موزعة بانتظام...
بمعنى اخر انه عندما قمنا بربط القاعدين مع بعض لم نعد نتعامل معهما كقاعدة داخلية وقاعدة جار وانما اصبحا جسم واحد توزع الاجهادات تحته يكون بناء على مكان تاثير المحصلة بالنسبة لمركز ثقل هذه المجموعة القاعدتين ...التطابق بين مركز القوى والقواعد تحصلنا عليه بالمعادلات السابقة وخاصة الاولى والثانية حيث اخترنا المساحات والابعاد بحيث يكون مركز الثقل للقاعدتين مع بعض منطبق مع مكان عمل محصلة القوة..


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك على البرنامج وشرحك لطريقة عمله 
لندخل فى متابعة المناقشات حول قاعدة الجار 


> القاعدتان تعملان مع بعض ..يعني هناك مركز للقاعدتين مع بعض كانهما جسم واحد وهو الذي عملنا على تطابقه مع مركز الاحمال وبالتالي اصبحت الاجهادات موزعة بانتظام...
> بمعنى اخر انه عندما قمنا بربط القاعدين مع بعض لم نعد نتعامل معهما كقاعدة داخلية وقاعدة جار وانما اصبحا جسم واحد توزع الاجهادات تحته يكون بناء على مكان تاثير المحصلة بالنسبة لمركز ثقل هذه المجموعة القاعدتين ...التطابق بين مركز القوى والقواعد تحصلنا عليه بالمعادلات السابقة وخاصة الاولى والثانية حيث اخترنا المساحات والابعاد بحيث يكون مركز الثقل للقاعدتين مع بعض منطبق مع مكان عمل محصلة القوة..


دعنا نتفق على الاتى عند دراسة قاعدة الجار فاننا ندرس العلوم الاتيه (1- علم التربه والاساسات 2- علم الانشائات (structure) علم الاستاتيكا 4- علم الخرسانه المسلحه ) 
1-علم التربه والاساسات نستخدمه لايجاد المسطح الامن للقاعدتين وينتهى دوره عند ذلك 
2- علم الخرسانه المسلحه لايجاد قطاعات الشداد وتسليحه وكذلك قاعدة الجار وينتهى دوره عند ذلك ايضا 
3- أما علم الانشائات وعلم الاستاتيكا فيلزم لكى يحدث اتزان وتطابق للقوى ولمحصلتها وهذا هو المهم فعندى حمل عموديين احدهما جار والاخر داخلى المطلوب نقل حمل الجار الى منتصف قاعدة الجار ----- هذا هو الطلوب من عمل الشداد ----- اذن ك(statical system) المفروض أن يكون الخط الواصل بين مركزى العموديين مار بمركز قاعدة الجار وهذا لن يتحقق مالم يتم رسم هذه القاعدة موازيه لهذا المحور وهو محور الشداد 
4- لى طلب صغير من حضرتك بالنسبه للرسم التوضيحى الذى رسمته فأنت رسمت الشداد مائل لاسفل بزاويه تقريبا 30 درجه عن المحور الافقى هل لو تخيلنا جدلا وقمنا بزيادة هذا الميل الى 90 درجه لاسفل أى أصبح الشداد رأسى ( طبعا فى هذه الحاله القاعده الداخليه سوف تصبح قاعده جار ) أقول جدلا أننا دخلنا واستذنا من الجار فهل يصبح هذا شداد ويقوم بنقل حمل العمود من طرف قاعدة الجار الى منتصف القاعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

يعني تصبح القاعدتان بهذه الصورة








> المطلوب نقل حمل الجار الى منتصف قاعدة الجار ----- هذا هو المطلوب من عمل الشداد -----



اسمح لي ان اختلف معك في هذه الجملة...عمل الشداد انه يربط القاعدتين مع بعض بحيث يكونان كالقاعدة الواحدة...يعني القاعدتان مع بعض سلوكهما مشابه لسلوك القاعدة المركبة مع افتراض ان هناك منطقة في المنتصف خرسانتها لا تعمل فراغ يعني.... 

القوى لا تنتقل لمنتصف قاعدة الجار وانما تؤثر محصلتها في مركز القاعدتين مع بعض...
---


----------



## eng.awad2 (9 يوليو 2010)

يعنى اية قاعده جار ومحور شداد ارجوا الافاده انا حديث التخرج


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

eng.awad2 قال:


> يعنى اية قاعده جار ومحور شداد ارجوا الافاده انا حديث التخرج



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قاعدة الجار قاعدة عمودها في الطرف بدل المنتصف السبب في ذلك ان العمود في حدود الملكية فلا يمكن حفر قاعدته بحيث يكون في المنتصف لاننا بذلك ندخل في ارض الجار...
الشداد عبارة عن كمرة تربط بين قاعدتين...


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمام يا مهندس خالد هذا ماقصدته بالنسبه لقاعدة الجار السؤال هنا هل يعتبر هذا شداد وهل يجعل الاجهادات اسفل قاعدة الجار منتظمه ؟؟؟؟ لاأظن ذلك​


> عمل الشداد انه يربط القاعدتين مع بعض بحيث يكونان كالقاعدة الواحدة...يعني القاعدتان مع بعض سلوكهما مشابه لسلوك القاعدة المركبة مع افتراض ان هناك منطقة في المنتصف خرسانتها لا تعمل فراغ يعني....



طالما هى قاعدة مشتركه أو مركبه ماذا نفعل فى القاعده المركبه ؟ لابد أن تكون محصلة العموديين واقعه على المحور بين العموديين ولكن فى حالتنا هذه حمل عمود الجار بنتقل الى منتصف قاعدة الجار اولا لكى نحصل على اجهاد منتظم اسفل هذه القاعده اذن لابد وأن يقع مركز حمل عمود الجار مع منتصف قاعدة الجار مع عمود القاعده الداخليه على خط واحد هذه استاتيكا وهذا ماهو موجود فى المثال الذى تفضلت به ورفعته على المنتدى وهذا لن يتحقق الا اذا كانت ابعاد قاعدة الجار موازيه للمحور المار بين مركزى حمل العموديين
اسمح لى أن اكرر عليك نفس الطلب كما طلبته من المهندس محيي الدين محمد برجاء تحويل ورسم هذه القاعده على أساس combined footing ماذا سوف تفعل ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

الحالة الاخيرة لن تتوزع فيها الاجهادات بالتساوي سواء على فهمي او فهمكم لانه لن ينطبق محور القوة ومركز القواعد على فهمي ..وفي نفس الوقت الشداد لا يمر بمركز القاعدة على فهمكم...قد نختلف في اني اقول ان في هذه الحلة ستكون الاجهادات في القاعدتين متغيرة من اليمين الى الشمال وانت ستقول انها متغيرة في قاعدة الجار فقط القاعدة بالاعلى يعني لكن هذه نقطة مبنية على ما نحن فيه

النظام الانشائي للهذه القواعد مطابق تماما للنظام في حالة القواعد المركبة Combined او المشتركة ووضعية الستراب بيم لا تؤثر في شيء بالنسبة لتوزيع الاجهادات هي مجرد رابط بين القاعدتين وكونه واصل بين الاعمدة سيجعل نقطة تاثير محصلة القوة واقعة فيه لكن كسلوك انشائي الاجهاد المنتظم نتحصل عليه بالتطابق بين المحور والمركز فقط 
---
الحوار جميل جدا ويشبة الشطرنج ...فعلا الهندسة تصلح ان تكون هواية..
خليني اهاجم انا كمان شوية....
انت قلت انو الشداد لازم يمر بمركز القاعدة لان قوة العمود الطرفي ستنتقل الى المركز ..طيب هل مجرد مرور الشداد على المركز كافي لانتقال الحمولة اليها..الشداد يمر على اكتر من نصف القاعدة وليس لمركز القاعدة ميزة حتى نقول ان القوة ستنتقل اليه ..بل على هذا الكلام الانسب ان نقول ان الحمولة ستتوزع على شكل حمولة خطية على القاعدة على طول تماس الشداد والقاعدة وعندها لن يكون توزيع الاجهادات منتظم حتى لو كانت القاعدتين على استقامة واحدة...
نقطة ثانية اظننا نتفق في ان اتصال العمود والشداد هو في نقطة تلاقيهما..طيب هل عند هذه الحالة يمكن ان ينتقل حمل العمود الى الكمرة ومن ثم الى المركز..لا اظن ...احمال الاعمدة لا علاقة لها بالكمرة وانما تتنتقل الى الاسفل مباشرة يعني الى القاعدة وعندها لن يكون للستراب بيم فائدة...


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> الحوار جميل جدا ويشبة الشطرنج ...فعلا الهندسة تصلح ان تكون هواية..
> خليني اهاجم انا كمان شوية....


ههههههه لقد اضحكتنى هذا ياخى بارك الله فيك ليس خناقه المهم أن نصل الى الحقيقه ان شاء الله فانت عارف ان الهندسه المدنيه ما هى الا اجتهادات نتيجة خبرات ومعاها شوية قوانين وحسابات 
المهم نرجع للموضوع لى طلب واحد عندكم هو تعريف الشداد ووظيفته ؟ 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك...النقاش روح الهندسة واتمنى ان يكون هناك دائما نقاشات
الشداد عبارة عن كمرة تربط بين قاعدتين منفصلتين ...
وظيفته جعل القاعدتين تعملان كوحد واحدة


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> الشداد عبارة عن كمرة تربط بين قاعدتين منفصلتين ...
> وظيفته جعل القاعدتين تعملان كوحد واحدة


اتفق معك فى الجزء الاول من تعريف الشداد 00000000000000 اختلف معك فى وظيفة الشداد فوظيفته هى نقل حمل قاعدة الجار الى منتصفها (وهذا ما تم عمله فى المثال الذى ارفقته ورفعته الى المنتدى حيث تم الحل على اساس ان الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار لماذا هذه الاجهادات منتظمه مع أن العمود فى طرف القاعده ؟ لان الشداد قام بنقل حمل العمود من الطرف الى منتصف القاعده )وهو سبب الخلاف بيننا 
لو افترضنا اننا سوف ننفذ قاعدة الجار بدون هذا الشداد ماهى شكل الاجهادات اسفل قاعدة الجار ؟؟؟
الاجابه الاجهادات سوف تكون غير منتظمه نتيجة ال(eccentricity) بين مركز العمود ومنتصف القاعدة 
طيب يعنى لو وضعنا الشداد سوف تكون الاجهادات منتظمه --- اذن الشداد بيقوم بنقل حمل العمود من الطرف الى منتصف القاعده 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> بارك الله فيك...النقاش روح الهندسة واتمنى ان يكون هناك دائما نقاشات
> الشداد عبارة عن كمرة تربط بين قاعدتين منفصلتين ...
> وظيفته جعل القاعدتين تعملان كوحد واحدة


 


> الحوار جميل جدا ويشبة الشطرنج ...فعلا الهندسة تصلح ان تكون هواية..
> خليني اهاجم انا كمان شوية


 


> ههههههه لقد اضحكتنى هذا ياخى بارك الله فيك ليس خناقه المهم أن نصل الى الحقيقه ان شاء الله فانت عارف ان الهندسه المدنيه ما هى الا اجتهادات نتيجة خبرات ومعاها شوية قوانين وحسابات
> المهم نرجع للموضوع لى طلب واحد عندكم هو تعريف الشداد ووظيفته ؟


جميل اوي دور الشطرنج ده :20:- بارك الله فيكما جميعاً :7:

انا لي تعريف آخر الشداد لو سمحتلي يا اخ خالد - الشداد هو عنصر يستخدم لربط القاعده الغير متزنه والمعرضه لعزوم نتيجة عدم المركزيه مع قاعده اخري متزنه- ووظيفته الاساسيه مقاومة العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

تمام ..جيد ان نقطة الاختلاف انحصرت وان كل منا عرف وجهة نظر الاخر..
سؤالي كيف يقوم الشداد بنقل حمولة العمود الطرفي الى مركز القاعدة ولماذا مركز القاعدة بالذات ..ما هي نقطة مثل اي نقطة يمر بها الشداد
---
كتبت هذه المشاركة اثناء ارسال الاستاذ محي الدين لمشاركته


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جميل اوي دور الشطرنج ده :20:- بارك الله فيكما جميعاً :7:
> 
> انا لي تعريف آخر الشداد لو سمحتلي يا اخ خالد - الشداد هو عنصر يستخدم لربط القاعده الغير متزنه والمعرضه لعزوم نتيجة عدم المركزيه مع قاعده اخري متزنه- ووظيفته الاساسيه مقاومة العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزية


جميل جدا والله ومنور بالاساتذة الكبار محي الدين واسامة

اتفق معك في التعريف..باعتبار ان هذه المقاومة للعزوم تتم عن طريق تحويل النظام الانشائي من قوة واحدة على القاعدة الطرفية الى قوتين على القاعدتين والمقاومة تحصل بجعل محور المحصلة منطبق مع مركز المساحات...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> اتفق معك فى الجزء الاول من تعريف الشداد 00000000000000 اختلف معك فى وظيفة الشداد _فوظيفته هى نقل حمل قاعدة الجار الى منتصفها_ (وهذا ما تم عمله فى المثال الذى ارفقته ورفعته الى المنتدى حيث تم الحل على اساس ان الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار لماذا هذه الاجهادات منتظمه مع أن العمود فى طرف القاعده ؟ لان الشداد قام بنقل حمل العمود من الطرف الى منتصف القاعده )وهو سبب الخلاف بيننا
> ...


 
 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / الشداد لا ينقل حمل قاعدة الجار الي منتصف قاعدتها كما تفضلت -فهذه الحسابات نظرية لتحديد قيمة العزوم - ولكنه يتحمل العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزيه ولا يتعرض للحمل الراسي من عمود الجار - لان قاعدة الجار عليها حمل راسي غير متمركز مع القاعده وهذا يؤدي الي تولد عزوم بسبب عدم المركزية لذلك فتم تصميم الشداد لمقاومة العزوم فقط واعتبار القاعدة (قاعدة الجار ) في هذه الحالة هي المعنيه بتحمل الحمل الراسي فقط - 
بدليل انه يمكن في حالات معينه كما تفضلت الاستغناء عن الشداد 




> ممكن فى حالات خاصه الغاء الشداد ويتم تنفيذ عمود الجار على طرف القاعده بدون شداد وذلك عندما تكون التربه أسقل القاعده صخريه أو شديدة التماسك وحمل العمود نسبيا صغير --- بالطبع لابد من التحقق من ابعاد القاعده والاجهادات أسفل هذه القاعده غير منتظمه لاتتعدى الاجهاد المسموح او يكون هناك اجهاد شد على التربه


 
وبدليل آخر أيضاً انه يمكن تصميم قواعد منفصلة معرضه لعزوم ودون عمل اي شداد لها - طالما وان الاجهادات الناتجه عن الحمل (احمال راسية وعزوم ) لا يؤثر علي توزيع الاجهادات علي التربة ولا يجعلها تزيد عن قوة تحمل التربه ولا يؤدي الي تولد شد علي التربه لانه غير مسموح وسيؤدي الي انقلاب القاعده 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> سؤالي كيف يقوم الشداد بنقل حمولة العمود الطرفي الى مركز القاعدة ولماذا مركز القاعدة بالذات ..ما هي نقطة مثل اي نقطة يمر بها الشداد



تمام ياريس وصلنا الى مربط الفرس 
عند تمثيل الشداد من الناحيه الانشائيه ( statical system) ماذا تم فى المثال الذى رفعته الى المنتدى تم وضع ركيزه على محور الشداد هذه الركيزه تقع فى منتصف قاعدة الجار -------------- وماذا تم بعد ذلك تم حساب ال (straining action) على هذه الكمره للحصول على نقطه ( zero shear) والتى عندها ( max. moment) على هذه الكمره ومنها تم حساب أبعاد وتسليح هذه الكمره التى هى الشداد 
طيب وايه يعنى الحكايه دى وانا مالى هو عمود الجار سوف يسأل الشداد انتى مودى الحمل فين 
بالطبع عندما يتم تحميل عمود الجار باحماله سوف يبدا حدوث هبوط مسموح فى التربه وعندما يبدا رد فعل التربه سوف نجد كمره جسئه وهى الشداد عندها من القوه والقطاع الذى يسمح لها باعادة توزيع الاحمال والاجهادات بان يجعل الاجهاد منتظم اسفل القاعده 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / الشداد لا ينقل حمل قاعدة الجار الي منتصف قاعدتها كما تفضلت -فهذه الحسابات نظرية لتحديد قيمة العزوم


متفق معك تماما بأن كل هذه الحسابات نظريه ولكن السؤال لماذا يفترض أن الاجهاد منظم اسفل قاعدة الجار فى وجود الشداد؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ...


 
فعلاً يا استاذ اسامة وصلنا الي مربط الفرس :20:واسمح لي ان اختلف في جزئية ان الشداد يسمح باعادة توزيع الاحمال والاجهادات علي التربه - فهو لا يفعل ذلك ولا علاقة له بالتربة 

هو فقط يقاوم العزوم وقت تولدها بسبب عدم المركزية - بالظبط كده زي ما تصمم كمرة معرضة لعزوم وقص فانك تضع الكانات لمقاومة القص عندما يتولد - وزي خوازيق الشد التي توضع في حالة تعرض الاساسات الي ضغط او دفع ماء لاعلي فهي لا تستخدم الا في مقاومة الحمل او الاجهاد الذي تعرضت له ومصممه من اجله 
يعني كل عنصر انشائي مصمم لمقاومة اكثر من نوع من الاجهادات فاننا نصممه لمقاومة هذه الاجهادات مجتمعه فلا نستطيع ان نقول ان تسليح العنصر لمقاومة القص يساهم في تقليل العزوم مثلاً لان العزوم معنيه بسمك قطاع وتسليح سفلي انما القص ممكن يقاوم بسمك قطاع او كانات 

فتوزيع الاجهادات علي التربة معني بمساحة القاعدة سواء خارجيه او داخليه والشداد معني بمقاومة العزوم فقط ولا يجوز الخلط من وجهة نظري بين النوعين -

كل الحكاية هو اننا فصلنا القوة المؤثر علي القاعده - بحمل راسي وعزوم - الي حمل راسي فقط تتحمله القاعده وتقوم بتوزيعه علي التربه - وعزوم يتحملها الشداد 

حتي العمود النحيف المعرض لعدم مركزيه في الحمل الراسي فاننا ننقل هذا الحمل الي مركز العمود بحمل راسي مركزي وعزوم تؤثر في مركز العمود ثم نقوم بتصميم العمود علي هذه الاحمال - ولو استطعنا تقليل ارتفاع العمود بعمل كمرة تقلل من ارتفاع العمود فاننا لا نحتاج الي تصميم العمود ضد العزوم - لان عدم المركز هنا اصباح غير فعال ولن يؤثر - حيث انها اصبحت عدم مركزية صغيرة طبقاً للكودات وفي حدود المسموح به 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> متفق معك تماما بأن كل هذه الحسابات نظريه ولكن السؤال لماذا يفترض أن الاجهاد منظم اسفل قاعدة الجار فى وجود الشداد؟؟؟
> ...


 
لان عدم انتظام الاجهادات - والذي يخرج عن القيمة المسموحه - سببه العزوم والتي قام الشداد بتحملها ومن هنا فاصبحت الاجهادات منتظمه لان سبب عدم انتظامها وهي العزوم قد تم مقاومتها بالشداد 

وتقبل تقديري واحترامي الكبيرين


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

طيب يا استاذ محي الدين لو تخيلنا انو عندنا عمود علوي وكمرة وعمود بالاسفل هل سينتقل العزوم من العمود العلوي الى الكمرة ويتحمل العمود السفلي قوة محورية فقط...اكيد لا ...ايضا هنا...وجود الكمرة لا يعني انه سياخذ العزوم من العمود ويجعل القاعدة تعمل على القوة المحورية فقط...
لازلت على كلامي الاول القاعدتان ستعملان كمجموعة واحدة الاجهادات على القاعدتين ستتساوى قيمتهما وسيتوزعان تحت كل قاعدة بالتساوي عند انطباق محور القاعدتين ومركز القوتين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> طيب يا استاذ محي الدين لو تخيلنا انو عندنا عمود علوي وكمرة وعمود بالاسفل هل سينتقل العزوم من العمود العلوي الى الكمرة ويتحمل العمود السفلي قوة محورية فقط..._اكيد لا_ ...ايضا هنا...وجود الكمرة لا يعني انه سياخذ العزوم من العمود ويجعل القاعدة تعمل على القوة المحورية فقط...
> لازلت على كلامي الاول القاعدتان ستعملان كمجموعة واحدة الاجهادات على القاعدتين ستتساوى قيمتهما وسيتوزعان تحت كل قاعدة بالتساوي عند انطباق محور القاعدتين ومركز القوتين


 
مين قال يا اخ خالد انه ما ينفعش اننا ننقل عزوم العمود علي كمرة وننقل الحمل للعمود الذي اسفله - ده مش بس كده ده ممكن كمان القوة الراسيه ماتتنقلش للعمود الاسفل - مش احنا ممكن نزرع عمود علي كمره ولا يوجد عمود سفلي بالمرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا مازلت عند رايي ان القواعد هي التي تتحمل توزيع الاجهادات والشداد هو المعني بمقاومة العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزية 

فاكر الحكمة التي تقول The structure behaves as detailed

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> واسمح لي ان اختلف في جزئية ان الشداد يسمح باعادة توزيع الاحمال والاجهادات علي التربه - فهو لا يفعل ذلك ولا علاقة له بالتربة


متفقيين مائه بالمائه 


> لان عدم انتظام الاجهادات - والذي يخرج عن القيمة المسموحه - سببه العزوم والتي قام الشداد بتحملها ومن هنا فاصبحت الاجهادات منتظمه لان سبب عدم انتظامها وهي العزوم قد تم مقاومتها بالشداد





> فتوزيع الاجهادات علي التربة معني بمساحة القاعدة سواء خارجيه او داخليه والشداد معني بمقاومة العزوم فقط ولا يجوز الخلط من وجهة نظري بين النوعين


السؤال هنا كيف يتم حساب العزوم وقوى القص التى يتحملها الشداد ؟؟ يتم حسابها على فرض أن الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار ؟؟ وكيف تكون منتظمه هذه الاجهادات الا اذا قام الشداد بنقل حمل العمود من طرف القاعده الى منتصف القاعده (طبعا تزيد قيمة الحمل المنقول من طرف القاعده الى منتصفها على حسب طول الكابولى من مركز عمود الجار الى منتصف القاعده) اذن لابد ان يمر محور هذا الشداد بمركز عمود الجار ومنتصف قاعدة الجار ومركز العمود الداخلى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مين قال يا اخ خالد انه ما ينفعش اننا ننقل عزوم العمود علي كمرة وننقل الحمل للعمود الذي اسفله - ده مش بس كده ده ممكن كمان القوة الراسيه ماتتنقلش للعمود الاسفل - مش احنا ممكن نزرع عمود علي كمره ولا يوجد عمود سفلي بالمرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وانا مازلت عند رايي ان القواعد هي التي تتحمل توزيع الاجهادات والشداد هو المعني بمقاومة العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزية
> 
> فاكر الحكمة التي تقول The structure behaves as detailed
> ...



صحيح وحتى بعرف الحكيم اللي طلعها...as detailed يعني لازم يكون تفصيل التسليح يحقق امكانية التصرف المطلوب...هل التفصيل الشائع للعقدة بين الشداد والعمود والقاعدة يضمن هذا السلوك قوة محورية للقاعدة وعزم للشداد...
بعدين نقطة ثانية مثال الكتاب فيه نقطة مهمة وهي ان الاجهادات تحت القاعدتين ليست هي قسمة كل قوة على مساحة قاعدتها..لا هي قسمة مجموع القوى على مجموع المساحة واعتبار الناتج هو الاجهاد اسفل كل من القاعدتين..يعني كأنه هو ايضا ماخدها على انها وحدة واحدة
-----

مسالة نقل العزوم الى الكمرة لم اتمكن من تصورها...لانه ليس عزوم بمعنى الكلمة انما هو اجهادات على التربة موزعة بغير انتظام بسبب لامركزية القوة بدليل انه هذا التوزيع غير المنتظم سيكون موجود حتى لو كان اتصال العمود مع القاعدة عبارة عن hinge..لكي نلغي تاثير هذه اللامركزية لا بد من نقل تاثير القوة الى مكان يؤدي الى تطابق مركز القاعدة وعمل القوة وهذا لا يحدث عن طريق الشداد كما تفضلتم ..لا ادري كان المسالة فيها شيء ناقص بالنسبة لي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> صحيح وحتى بعرف الحكيم اللي طلعها...as detailed يعني لازم يكون تفصيل التسليح يحقق امكانية التصرف المطلوب...هل التفصيل الشائع للعقدة بين الشداد والعمود والقاعدة يضمن هذا السلوك قوة محورية للقاعدة وعزم للشداد...
> 
> خد قطاع عند وجه العمود يتجد ان الحديد العلوي للشداد هو اقصي ما يمكن في الشداد وهو المعني بتحمل العزوم مع الاخذ في الاعتبار عمق الشداد والذي يكون اكبر من عمق القاعده - وتسليحه السفلي يكون اقل قيمه
> 
> ...


 
وطبعاً الحكيم اللي قال الحكمه دي هو السيد المهندس خالد الازهري - مع انه مش فاكر حاجه - رغم انه سكرتير عام الحزب تحت التاسيس :7:


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

*الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اقتباس:
واسمح لي ان اختلف في جزئية ان الشداد يسمح باعادة توزيع الاحمال والاجهادات علي التربه - فهو لا يفعل ذلك ولا علاقة له بالتربة 
متفقيين مائه بالمائه 
اقتباس:
لان عدم انتظام الاجهادات - والذي يخرج عن القيمة المسموحه - سببه العزوم والتي قام الشداد بتحملها ومن هنا فاصبحت الاجهادات منتظمه لان سبب عدم انتظامها وهي العزوم قد تم مقاومتها بالشداد 

اقتباس:
فتوزيع الاجهادات علي التربة معني بمساحة القاعدة سواء خارجيه او داخليه والشداد معني بمقاومة العزوم فقط ولا يجوز الخلط من وجهة نظري بين النوعين 
السؤال هنا كيف يتم حساب العزوم وقوى القص التى يتحملها الشداد ؟؟ يتم حسابها على فرض أن الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار ؟؟ وكيف تكون منتظمه هذه الاجهادات الا اذا قام الشداد بنقل حمل العمود من طرف القاعده الى منتصف القاعده (طبعا تزيد قيمة الحمل المنقول من طرف القاعده الى منتصفها على حسب طول الكابولى من مركز عمود الجار الى منتصف القاعده) اذن لابد ان يمر محور هذا الشداد بمركز عمود الجار ومنتصف قاعدة الجار ومركز العمود الداخلى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​*


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع مطلوب تثبيته لبعض الوقت حتى يتم أخذ رأي الاساتذه الكبار حتى تعم الفائده
تقبل تحياتى واتمني لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يوليو 2010)

أخوتى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
أولا أود أن أشكرك المهندس أسامة نواره والمهندس خالد الأزهرى والمهندس محى الدين على ذلك النقاش الرائع 
صراحة قد تبادلتم النقاش وقمتم بشرح وافى للكثير من النقاط جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وأسمحوا لى أن أجيب على تساؤل المهندس أسامة بخصوص قاعدة الجار فى حالة الشداد المائل
لابد أن يمر محور الشداد بمركز ثقل قاعدة الجار إننا فى الواقع نقوم بنقل مركز الحمل لمركز ثقل قاعدة الجار وبالتالى تنتقل تلك القوة الرأسية بقوة + عزم 
ففى حالة وجود مسافة بين محور الشداد ومركز ثقل قاعدة الجار سيؤدى ذلك لحدوث عزم بأتجاه أكس وعزم بأتجاه واى مما سيؤدى لحدوث تورشان على الشداد وبالتالى اتفق مع رأى المهندس اسامة نواره
بخصوص المهندس خالد الأزهرى أحترم جدا وجهة نظره وأرى أن المهندس خالد يشرح ما يقوله المهندس محى بشكل أخر وكلاهما صواب
الشداد يقوم بنقل العزوم الناتجة من لامركزية الحمل على قاعدة الجار صواب
المهندس خالد يقول الشداد والقاعدتان يعملان كعنصر واحد وهو رأى سليم مئة بالمئة ونتيجة لذلك تعاون الشداد مع قاعدة الجار وقام بنقل العزوم وتوزيعها بأسلوب اخر

لم أضيف جديدا لما قدمتوه أخوتى الأفاضل لقد أسهبتم فى الشرح والتوضيح ومعذرة لأننى ربما كررت شرحكم مرة أخرى
تقبلوا منى أخوتى الكرام خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا الموضوع مطلوب تثبيته لبعض الوقت حتى يتم أخذ رأي الاساتذه الكبار حتى تعم الفائده
> تقبل تحياتى واتمني لك اوقات سعيده



بالفعل ياريت لو بقية الاساتذة يشاركونا..
جزاك الله خير استاذ اسامة على الموضوع الرائع والنقاش الاروع وعلى صبرك وايضا الاستاذ محي الدين والاستاذ mecheil.edwar وكل من شارك


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

أخى المهندس /mecheil.edwar أين أنت اخيرا وجدت من يقف معى وبجانبى فى الرأى بصراحه الاخوه المهندسيين ( م / خالد و م / محيي ) دماغهم ناشقه جدا وتعبونى كتيرا000000000000000
بس الحمد لله صراحة منتدى رائع وأخوه افاضل فالى الامام نحتاج لامثالكم للنهوض بأمتنا العربيه 
تقبلوا تحياتى واتمنا لكم جميعا أوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخوتى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
> أولا أود أن أشكرك المهندس أسامة نواره والمهندس خالد الأزهرى والمهندس محى الدين على ذلك النقاش الرائع
> صراحة قد تبادلتم النقاش وقمتم بشرح وافى للكثير من النقاط جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> وأسمحوا لى أن أجيب على تساؤل المهندس أسامة بخصوص قاعدة الجار فى حالة الشداد المائل
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا باستاذنا الفاضل م mecheil.edwar- يعني كده النتيجة تعادل 2-2:7: - رغم ان اهدافكم مشكوك في صحتها حيث ان الكرة لم تتعدي خط المرمي ولكنها تقديريه للحكم :7:

عموماً احنا مش مختلفين ان في عزوم هاتتولد نتيجة الفرق بين محور الشداد ومحور القاعده ولكنها مهملة ولن تؤثر علي الشداد او علي القاعده بدليل تحديد مسافة e بقيمة قصوي لا نتعداها حتي نضمن عدم زيادة العزوم علي الشداد بلاداعي وايضا في حالة ميل الشداد نضمن ان عدم المركزيه بين محور الشداد ومحور القاعده نضمن ان هذه اللامركزية لا تخرج عن النطاق المسموح وبالتالي لايمكن اهمال تاثيرها 

وسؤالي والذي ارجو الاجابة عليه هو لو كان محور الشداد عند تقاطعه مع حد القاعده الخارجي وكان مختلف عن محور العمود بمسافه معينه فهل ناخذ مركز القاعده في الاتجاه الاخر للقاعده (الموازي للجار ) والذي من المفروض انه اتجاه متمركز فيه العمود مع القاعده - هو مركز الشداد ام مركز العمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكراً للجميع وتحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا الموضوع مطلوب تثبيته لبعض الوقت حتى يتم أخذ رأي الاساتذه الكبار حتى تعم الفائده
> تقبل تحياتى واتمني لك اوقات سعيده


 
اتفق معك اخي الفاضل ونرجو مزيد من المشاركات من الاخوة الافاضل وخصوصاً استاذنا الكبير الفاضل م حسان


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
ترددت قبل المشاركة في هذا الموضوع, خاصة أنني دخلت اليه متأخرا بعض الوقت, لا شك أن الحوار كان شيقا ولكنني وجدته في كثير من الحالات يستند الى خلفيات وفرضيات تعود الى فهم خاص لبعض الأخوة المتحاورين, رما لا يتفق مع المرجعيات النظرية لهذا النوع من القواعد "الأساسات" بشكل كامل "وهذه وجهة نظري الشخصية". لذلك سأبدا مشاركتي بمحاولة شرح الأساس النظري لفكرة استخدام strap beam "الشداد" لربط قاعدة جار مع قاعدة داخلية كما ورد في كل المراجع المتخصصة ومنها الكتاب اللذي أرفقه الأخ الكريم خالد أزهري.
الفكرة بالأساس هي جعل القاعدتين "الجار والداخلية" تعملان بشكل مشترك كقاعدة واحدة ويقوم الشداد بتأمين هذا العمل المشترك, وكنتيجة تصبح الجملة الانشائية قاعدة مشتركة لها جزءان ينقلان الحمولات الى التربة "وهما القاعدتان" وجزء يربطهما "وهو الشداد" ولا يشارك هذا الشداد بنقل الحمولات مباشرة الى التربة وانما يشارك باعادة توزيع الحمولات بين القاعدتين "وعادة النتيجة تكون نقل جزء من حمولة عمود الجار الى العمود الداخلي" ويوضع الشداد بحيث يكون منسوب اسفله مساو لمنسوب أسفل القواعد "وهو يعلو منسوب التربة بقدر سماكة خرسانة النظافة تحت القاعدتين" ومنسوب أعلاه في الغالب يعلو المنسوب العلوي للقواعد "ويعود تحديده للمقطع اللازم لتأمين عمله لتحمل العزوم والقص الناتجين عليه من الجملة الانشائية"
وقد يتبادر الى الذهن, لماذا لا نقوم باستعمال قاعدة مشتركة بشكل شبه منحرف مثلا تربط العمودين بدل استخدام هذا الشداد, والجواب ببساطة, أنه في حال كانت المسافة كبيرة بين العمودين فان استخدام قاعدة مشتركة سيكون غير اقتصادي بسبب العزوم الكبيرة جدا التي ستتشكل في هذه القاعدة, واستخدام شداد ذو صلابة عالية " سماكته كبيرة" أكثر اقتصادية, ولكنه في بعض الحالات التي تكون فيها المسافة بين العمودين صغيرة نسبيا فربما استعمال قاعدة مشتركة أفضل
المبدأ الثاني في هذا النوع من القواعد هو استخدام قاعدتني لهما أبعاد تحقق شرط انطباق مركز مساحتيهما مع مركز محصلة حمولتي العمودين للحصول على توزيع منتظم للاجهادات على التربة تجت القاعدتين. وهنا بيت القصيد في الاجابة على التساؤل اللذي طرحه الأخ أسامة نوارة وكان فاتحة هذا الحوار وهو " في حال مركز العمودين ليسا على خط أفقي واحد فهل نجعل أطراف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط المركزين أم نبقيها عمودية على خط الجار؟"
من حيث المبدأ لتحقيق الشرط السابق الطريقة الأسهل والتي تعطي نتائج أبسط هو جعل طرفي قاعدة الجار موازية لخط مركزي العمودين, ولكنها ليست الحل الوحيد اذ يمكن اختيار أبعاد قاعدة "بجعلها غير متمركزة مع العمود بلاتجاه الموازي للجار" بحيث يكون مركزها واقعا على خط مركزي العمودين وبالتالي يمر الشداد في نفس الوقت بمركز هذه القاعدة ومركز عمود الجار في آن واحد
وهنا من المهم التنويه أنه بالتأكيد أن تحقيق تطابق مركز مساحة القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين هو الأفضل والأبسط في التحليل والتصميم, ولكن الخروج عن هذا الشرط ضمن حدود مقبولة كذلك ممكن حتى بالاتجاهين "كمثل حالة العمودين ليسا على خط أفقي واحد ولم نراعي كون مركز قاعدة الجار على خط محوري العمودين" والنتيجة ستكون توزيع غير منتظم للاجهادات على التربة تحت القاعدتين "ربما بالاتجاهين" وتعقيد أكثر للحسابا
ومن المهم أيضا التنويه الى أنه في كثير من الحالات "وهي الأغلب" يتطلب تصميم القواعد أخذ عدة تراكيب للحمولات بالحسبان وتحقيق القواعد على عدد من هذه التراكيب, وبالتالي فان تحقيق شرط توزيع منتظم للاجهادات في كل الحالات يصبح مستحيلا, ولكنه يبقى هو الهدف بحيث نخفف قدر الامكان من اللامركزية في كل حالات التحميل, وتصبح محاولة جعل أطراف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط محوري العمودين غير ذات أهمية
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في اغناء هذا الحوار الشيق
وتقبلو جميعا تقديري واحترامي الكبيرين لرحابة صدوركم وجهودكم المتواصلة في الحوار الدائم لتطوير خبراة الجميع
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2010)

> ومن المهم أيضا التنويه الى أنه في كثير من الحالات "وهي الأغلب" يتطلب تصميم القواعد أخذ عدة تراكيب للحمولات بالحسبان وتحقيق القواعد على عدد من هذه التراكيب, وبالتالي فان تحقيق شرط توزيع منتظم للاجهادات في كل الحالات يصبح مستحيلا, ولكنه يبقى هو الهدف بحيث نخفف قدر الامكان من اللامركزية في كل حالات التحميل, _وتصبح محاولة جعل أطراف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط محوري العمودين غير ذات أهمية_


 
الله اكبر - كده النتيجة نظرياً 3-2 والهدف الذي احرزة المهندس حسان يحسب بثلاثة اهداف يعني 5-2 :7::7::7:

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل م حسان علي اغنائك للموضوع وحسم المباراة :20::20::20:


----------



## أبو منه (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً اساتذتنا الافاضل علي هذه الجهود المفيدة فبارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
احب ان اشارك برايي المتواضع بعد ما قرات جميع المشاركات 
احب ان اضيف أن الشداد يعمل علي نقل العزم الناتج عن عدم محوريه الحمل علي القاعده الخارجيه الي القاعده الداخليه وتكون الاجهادات المعرضه للتربه تحت القواعد منتظمه التوزيع 
2- يتم رسم قاعده الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد وذلك لكي لا ينتج عزوم لي علي الشداد نتيجه عدم مركزيه القاعده مع الشداد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يوليو 2010)

تحية شكر وتقدير لأخوتى الأفاضل 
مهندس أسامة نواره
مهندس محى الدين
مهندس خالد الأزهرى
مهندس حسان


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / حسان 2 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أسامه نواره قال:


> دعنا نتفق على الاتى عند دراسة قاعدة الجار فاننا ندرس العلوم الاتيه (1- علم التربه والاساسات 2- علم الانشائات (structure) علم الاستاتيكا 4- علم الخرسانه المسلحه )
> 1-علم التربه والاساسات نستخدمه لايجاد المسطح الامن للقاعدتين وينتهى دوره عند ذلك
> 2- علم الخرسانه المسلحه لايجاد قطاعات الشداد وتسليحه وكذلك قاعدة الجار وينتهى دوره عند ذلك ايضا
> 3- أما علم الانشائات وعلم الاستاتيكا فيلزم لكى يحدث اتزان وتطابق للقوى ولمحصلتها وهذا هو المهم فعندى حمل عموديين احدهما جار والاخر داخلى المطلوب نقل حمل الجار الى منتصف قاعدة الجار ----- هذا هو الطلوب من عمل الشداد ----- اذن ك(statical system) المفروض أن يكون الخط الواصل بين مركزى العموديين مار بمركز قاعدة الجار وهذا لن يتحقق مالم يتم رسم هذه القاعدة موازيه لهذا المحور وهو محور الشداد


فى علم الاستاتيكا وعلم الانشائات يمكن حل المسأله بأكثر من طريقه وهذا يؤدى فى النهايه الى نتيجه واحده ولا يوجد فرق بين ماذكره المهندس / حسان 2 وهو


> الفكرة بالأساس هي جعل القاعدتين "الجار والداخلية" تعملان بشكل مشترك كقاعدة واحدة ويقوم الشداد بتأمين هذا العمل المشترك, وكنتيجة تصبح الجملة الانشائية قاعدة مشتركة لها جزءان ينقلان الحمولات الى التربة "وهما القاعدتان" وجزء يربطهما "وهو الشداد" ولا يشارك هذا الشداد بنقل الحمولات مباشرة الى التربة وانما يشارك باعادة توزيع الحمولات بين القاعدتين "وعادة النتيجة تكون نقل جزء من حمولة عمود الجار الى العمود الداخلي" ويوضع الشداد بحيث يكون منسوب اسفله مساو لمنسوب أسفل القواعد "وهو يعلو منسوب التربة بقدر سماكة خرسانة النظافة تحت القاعدتين" ومنسوب أعلاه في الغالب يعلو المنسوب العلوي للقواعد "ويعود تحديده للمقطع اللازم لتأمين عمله لتحمل العزوم والقص الناتجين عليه من الجملة الانشائية"


اذا رجعنا للمثال المحلول فى الكتاب الذى ارفقه المهندس/ خالد الازهرى ماذا سوف نجد فى المعطيات :-
1- حمل العمود الجار 600كن بقطاع للعمود 30*30سم 
2- حمل العمود الداخلى 900كن بقطاع للعمود 40*40 سم
بعد حل المسأله وصلنا اى النتائج الاتيه :- 
أبعاد قاعدة الجار بطول 3.00م فى اتجاه موازى للشداد وعرض 2.50م فى اتجاه عمودى على الشداد
أبعاد القاعده الداخليه هو 2.50 م * 2.50م
الاجهاد الصافى أسفل القاعدتتن =(900+600) / 2.50(3.00+2.50)= 109كن/م2
لاحظ أن أبعاد قاعده الجار أكبر من القاعده الداخليه (حل سيئ) 
هذه مسالة استاتيكا تم حلها بالطريق التى ذكرتموها وهى نفس النتائج التى سوف نصل اليها كالاتى بطريقه اخرى وهى :-
على اعتبار الخط الواصل (محور الشداد) مركزى العموديين عباره عن كمره هذه الكمره يكون لها عدد 2 ركيزه (2support) واحد عند مركز العمود الداخلى والاخر عند منتصف قاعدة الجار (كمره وكابولى) وعلى ذلك بيانات هذه الكمره كالاتى :-
1- المسافه بين نقطة تأثير حمل الجار (600كن) ونهاية الكابولى =0.15 م وهى نصف بعدعمودالجار
2- المسافه بين نقطة تأثير حمل عمود الجار ومنتصف قاعدة الجار = 3.00*0.50 - 0.15=1.350م وهى طول الكابولى بين حمل قاعدة الجار وركيزة منتصف قاعدة الجار 
3- المسافه بين ركيزه قاعدة الجار وركيزه القاعده الداخليه = 5.00 - 1.35 = 3.65 م 
الطلوب هو حساب رد الفعل عند الركيزتين 
بأحذ العزوم عند ركيزه العمود الداخلى للحصول على رد الفعل أسفل قاعدة الجار= ( 600 * 5.00 ) / 3.65 = 821.9 كن 
وبأحذ العزوم عند ركيزه عمود الجار للحصول على رد الفعل أسفل القاعده الداخليه = ( 900 * 3.65 - 600 * 1.35 ) / 3.65 = 678.08 كن 
وبحساب الاجهاد أسفل قاعدة الجار = 821.92 / (3.00 * 2.50) = 109 كن /م2 وهى نفس النتيجه للاجهادات التى حصلنا عليها بطريقه الحل الاولى التى تفضلت بها يا مهندس/ حسان 2 
وبحساب الاجهادات أسفل قاعدة العمود الداخلى = 678.08 / ( 2.50 * 2.50 ) = 108.49 كن / م2 
وهى نفس النتيجه للاجهادات التى حصلنا عليها بطريقه الحل الاولى التى تفضلت بها يا مهندس/ حسان 2 
أقول أنه لايوجد فرق بين طريقة الحل الاولى والذى تفضل بها المهندس / حسان 2 أو المهندس / خالد الازهرى وهذه الطريقه الثانيه ولذلك الاحل الافضل الذى ذكره المهندس/ محىى الدين محمد وهو


م/محيي الدين محمد قال:


> ولذلك فان قيمة e التي تؤخذ لتعيين مكان المحصله محددة بقيمة قصوي وكنسبة من المسافه بين العمودين s وتتراوح بين 10 و20 % من قيمة s - وتحديد هذه القيمة e بقيمة قصوي لا نتعداها حتي لا نبعد كثيراً عن مكان الحمل الفعلي وهو مركز العمود الخارجي - ثم بعد ذلك يتم اعتبار هذا المركز الجديد هو محور القاعده في الاتجاه الموازي للجار


هى أفضل من الطريقه الاولى لان قيمة e فى المثال المحلول = 1.35 / 5.00= 27% أى أكبر من 20% لذلك وجدنا أن قطاع الشداد كبير جدا وكذلك تسليحه بالاضافه الى أن أبعاد قاعدة الجار أصبحت أكبر من القاعده الداخليه مع أن فى الاصل حمل عمود الجار 600كن أقل من حمل قاعدة العمود الداخلى 900 كن لذلك أنا عقبت على ذلك 


أسامه نواره قال:


> هل تعلم أننا كما ذكرت نتحكم فى ابعاد وتسليح الشداد ------- اذا كانت e التى ذكرتها والتى تتراوح كما ذكرت تتراوح بين 10 و20% من قيمة S ماذا يحدث اذا جعلنا قيمة e صغيره مثلا تساوى 5% من قيمة S هذا يؤدى بعد الحسابات الانشائيه أن يكون الشداد لقيم قليله من العزوم وقوى القص وبالتالى يكون قطاع الشداد صغير وبالتالى يعتبر قطاع الشداد غير جسئ ولكن المشكله الكبيره سوف تكون فى قاعدة الجار نفسها بالطبع أصبح عرضها ثابت نتيجة تحديد قيمة e وبالتالى سوف نجد طول القاعده كبير جدا وبالتالى زياده غير عاديه فى سمك وتسليح قاعدة الجار وبالتالى تصميم غير اقتصادى----------- ماذا سوف يجدث لو فرضا قيمة e اكبر من 20% من قيمة S هذا يؤدى الى عزوم وقوى قص عاليه على الشداد مما يجعل قطاع وتسليح الشداد عاليه جدا وبالنسبه لقاعدة الجار بعد عمل الحسابات الانشائيه يكون طولها صغير يمكن أن يكون طول القاعده أقل من عرضها وفى هذه الحاله ايضا يكون التصميم غير اقتصادى
> الافضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه هو أن يكون عرض القاعده (x) يساوى نصف طول القاعده وعند عمل الحسابات الانشائيه سوف تكون معادله من الدرجه الثالثه يمكن حلها بطريقه trial and error
> نرجع لوظيفة الشداد :- هى نقل حمل عمود الجار من مركز عمود الجار الى مركز قاعدة الجار لكى يكون الاجهادات منظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار لذلك لابد أن تكون أبعاد قاعدة الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد وليست موازيه لابعاد عمود الجار





حسان2 قال:


> ترددت قبل المشاركة في هذا الموضوع, خاصة أنني دخلت اليه متأخرا بعض الوقت, لا شك أن الحوار كان شيقا ولكنني وجدته في كثير من الحالات يستند الى خلفيات وفرضيات تعود الى فهم خاص لبعض الأخوة المتحاورين, رما لا يتفق مع المرجعيات النظرية لهذا النوع من القواعد "الأساسات" بشكل كامل "وهذه وجهة نظري الشخصية"


هذه ليست وجهات نظر شخصيه وانما ذلك فى كتب كثيره ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر كتاب ( reinforced concrete desigen ) للكاتب ( CHU.KIA WANG 
+ CHARLES G. SALMON) صفحة 824- 825 وكذلك فى دورة تدريبه للمهندسين للدكتور/ محمد كرامه بدوره الموجود على هذا المنتدى وكما قلت أننا وصلنا الى نفس النتائج بطريقتين مختلفتيين 
مما سبق اذن لابد من رسم قاعدة الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد وليس لقطاع عمود الجار 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (10 يوليو 2010)

مهندس اسامه انا قرات جميع المشاركات في الموضوع فهمت جزء منها والباقي لم افهمه بصراحه فلوسمحت الجواب النهائي القاعده موازيه لعمود الجار ام موازيه لمحور الشداد وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / zezodot
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أى شيئ لم تفهمه حدده لى وأنا ان شاء الله سوف اوضحه لك 
بالنسبه لقاعدة الجار فلابد من رسمها موازيه لمحور الشداد وليس لقطاع عمود الجار حتى نضمن أن تكون الاجهادات أسفل هذه القاعدة منتظمه
كما أن تعريف الشداد هو عباره عن كمره وظيفتها نقل حمل عمود الجار الى منتصف قاعدة الجار 
والله اعلى واعلم 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (10 يوليو 2010)

مهندس اسامه انا طالب من سيادتك طلب لو تكرمت ممكن استاذن حضرتك ان ترسل لي مثال محلول لشداد مع وضع كل الافتراضات لعمل وتنفيذ الشداد وفي التنفيذ يمتد حديد الشداد الي اخر القاعده الداخليه انا اسف اني طولت عليك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2010)

> وسؤالي والذي ارجو الاجابة عليه هو لو كان محور الشداد عند تقاطعه مع حد القاعده الخارجي وكان مختلف عن محور العمود بمسافه معينه فهل ناخذ مركز القاعده في الاتجاه الاخر للقاعده (الموازي للجار ) والذي من المفروض انه اتجاه متمركز فيه العمود مع القاعده - هو مركز الشداد ام مركز العمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الاخ الفاضل /م اسامه 

ارجو الاجابه علي هذا السؤال


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / zezodot
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المثال المحلول موجود فى هذه المناقشات وقام المهندس / خالد الازهرى مشكورا برفعه 
بالنسبه الى حديد الشداد ينتهى عند عمود القاعده الداخليه ولكن هناك مشكله أن هذا الحديد لابد أن يمتد 65 مره قطر السيخ فطبعا سوف يتم تنفيذه رأسى داخل العمود ونظرا لان حديد الشداد بيكون ذات قطر كبير أى 16 مم أو 18 مم أو أكبر من ذلك لذلك تكون 65 مره * 1.6 = 104 سم للحديد 16 مم أكبر من عمق الشداد مثلا لذلك فى هذه الحاله يتم مد هذا الحديد أفقى بدلا من وضعه رأسى ينتهى عند العمود الداخلى ولذلك عندئذ الافضل أن يمتد الشداد الى نهاية القاعده الداخليه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محىى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​حقيقى انا لست فاهم للسؤال ؟؟ ارجو أن تصيغه بطريقه أخرى أو من فضلك رسم توضيحى اذا أمكن 
برجاء اعطاء رأيك على اجابتى على المهندس / حسان 2
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محىى الدين محمد​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​حقيقى انا لست فاهم للسؤال ؟؟ ارجو أن تصيغه بطريقه أخرى أو من فضلك رسم توضيحى اذا أمكن
> برجاء اعطاء رأيك على اجابتى على المهندس / حسان 2
> ...


 
السؤال - هل القاعدة في الاتجاه الاخر الموازي للجار مركزها هو محور العمود ام محور الشداد في حالة الا ينطبق محور الشداد مع محور العمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


mecheil.edwar قال:


> لابد أن يمر محور الشداد بمركز ثقل قاعدة الجار إننا فى الواقع نقوم بنقل مركز الحمل لمركز ثقل قاعدة الجار وبالتالى تنتقل تلك القوة الرأسية بقوة + عزم
> ففى حالة وجود مسافة بين محور الشداد ومركز ثقل قاعدة الجار سيؤدى ذلك لحدوث عزم بأتجاه أكس وعزم بأتجاه واى مما سيؤدى لحدوث تورشان على الشداد


 ارجو أن أكون فهمت أنا السؤال والذى قام الاخ المهندس ميشيل بالاجابه عليه
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> ارجو أن أكون فهمت أنا السؤال والذى قام الاخ المهندس ميشيل بالاجابه عليه
> ...


 
انا اقصد يا اخ اسامه طول القاعده الموازي للجار هل منتصفه محور الشداد ام محور العمود 
في الرسم المرفق تجد ان طول القاعده 180سم ومنتصفها هو محور العمود في هذا الاتجاه في حين ان محور الشداد يبعد عن محور العمود حوالي 10 سم 
فلماذا لم تعتبر مور الشداد هو مركز القاعده في الاتجاه الموازي للجار


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
يبدو لي أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي بتمعن أو ربما لم تحاول أن تتفهم مقصدي, على أية حال سأحاول توضيح ما قلته من خلال ردي على ما تفضلت به:


> اذا رجعنا للمثال المحلول فى الكتاب الذى ارفقه المهندس/ خالد الازهرى ماذا سوف نجد فى المعطيات :-.................


الحل اللذي بذلت جهدا مشكورا وطويلا في اعداده, هو اثبات لما هو بديهي, اذ أنك انطلقت من المثال اللذي ورد في الكتاب اللذي أرفقه الأخ خالد أزهري, وهو مثال أساسه شرط تحقيق تطابق مركز القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين, وعند تحقيق هذا الشرط فكيفما تم اجراء الحساب من اليمين لليسار أو من اليسار لليمين أو أي طريقة تعتمد أسس التحليل الانشائي سنحصل على نفس النتائج.
ولكن ما قصدته انا هو أن القول أن وظيفة الشداد هي نقل حمولة عمود الجار الى مركز القاعدة هو عبارة مجازية ففي حال عدم تحقيق الشرط السابق لن تكون الاجهادات منتظمة ولن تكون الحمولة في مركز الأقاعدة, وعند تحقيق الشرط ستكون الحمولة في مركز القاعدة ولكنها ليست نفس الحمولة وانما سينقل جزء منها الى القاعدة الداخلية. وأعود الى العبارة الأساسية التي وردت في مشاركتي:
وهي أن وجود الشداد يجعل من القاعدتين تعملان كقاعدة مشتركة "وفي حال تطابق مركز القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين تكون الاجهادات منتظمة.
كما ذكرت في مشاركتي ان اسهل طريقة لتحقيق تطابق مركز مساحة القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين في حال العمودين ليسا على خط عمودي على الجار هو جعل طرفي قاعدة الجار موازية لخط مركزي العمودين "وهو طرحك الساسي" ولكنني قلت أيضا أنها ليست الطريقة الوحيدة ويمكن جعل مركز قاعدة الجار يقع على خط مركزي العمودين "وبالتالي تكون القاعدة غير متناظرة بالنسبة للعمود كما ذكر الأخ محي الدين"
والأهم من كل هذا ان حالة حمولة لكل عمود نحاول ايجاد مركزهما ونطابق مركز القاعدتين معه هي فكرة نظرية تصلح لحالة نادرا ما توجد في الواقع, اذ أن الواقع العملي يفرض وجود عدة حالات تحميل تختلف حمولات العمودين في كل منها وبالتالي لا يمكن ايجاد قاعدتين ينطبق مركزهما على مركز الحمولات في كل حالات التحميل, وباتالي من الناحية العملية لا بد من وجود لامركزية معينة, نحاول دائما جعلها أقل ما يمكن , وبالتالي فكرة كون طرف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط العمودين لا يوعد لها محل



> هذه ليست وجهات نظر شخصيه وانما ذلك فى كتب كثيره ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر كتاب ( reinforced concrete desigen ) للكاتب ( chu.kia wang
> + charles g. Salmon) صفحة 824- 825 وكذلك فى دورة تدريبه للمهندسين للدكتور/ محمد كرامه بدوره الموجود على هذا المنتدى وكما قلت أننا وصلنا الى نفس النتائج بطريقتين مختلفتيين
> مما سبق اذن لابد من رسم قاعدة الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد وليس لقطاع عمود الجار



الكتاب اللذ ذكرته وما ورد في الدورة التي أعدها أستاذنا الجليل الدكتور كرامة بدورة وكل المراجع الأخرى النتعلقة بهذا الموضوع تعتمد نفس السس التي شرحتها, وعبارة "وجهات نظر شخصية" التي وردت في مشاركتي الأولى كان المقصود منها أن بعض الآراء التي وردت خلال الحوار كانت تجتزئ بعض القواعد المرتبطة بشروط معينة دون ربطها بهذه الشروط, وقد حاولت في مشاركتي هذه توضيح الفكرة 
مع تحياتي وتقديري الكبيرين لكل الآراء والمشاركات, ولاشك أن الحوار والمزيد من الحوار يغني الجميع ويفيد كل من شارك به أو تابعه


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه الى رسم القاعده يتم رسم الضلع موازى لمحور الشداد من الناحيتين ------------ المهم أن قطرى القاعده يتقاطعا مع محور الشداد وبالنسبه لل 7سم لاتعتبر ترحيل برجاء مراجعة الرسومات بعد تعديلها 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يوليو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
> يبدو لي أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي بتمعن أو ربما لم تحاول أن تتفهم مقصدي, على أية حال سأحاول توضيح ما قلته من خلال ردي على ما تفضلت به:
> 
> الحل اللذي بذلت جهدا مشكورا وطويلا في اعداده, هو اثبات لما هو بديهي, اذ أنك انطلقت من المثال اللذي ورد في الكتاب اللذي أرفقه الأخ خالد أزهري, وهو مثال أساسه شرط تحقيق تطابق مركز القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين, وعند تحقيق هذا الشرط فكيفما تم اجراء الحساب من اليمين لليسار أو من اليسار لليمين أو أي طريقة تعتمد أسس التحليل الانشائي سنحصل على نفس النتائج.
> ...


أخى الفاضل مهندس حسان وجميع زملائى الأفاضل تحية لكم

سوف أسرد لكم ما أعرفه بخصوص ذلك الموضوع ومعذرة للأطالة
أولا هناك فرضيتان لحل تلك المسألة
الفرضية الأولى هو أهمال أى أححمال سيتم نقلها من الشداد للتربة أى سطح التلامس بين الشداد والتربة بصفر
الفرضية الثانية لو لم نهمل تلك المساحة بالتالى الشداد سيقوم بنقل أحمال للتربة عن طريق تلك المساحة

سوف نقوم بالحل نتيجة الفرضية الأولى:
سوف نفترض كل قاعدة معرضة فقط لأحمال رأسية only axial load on columns

القاعدة الداخلية عليها أجهادات منتظمة تساوى حمل العمود الداخلى مقسوم على مساحة القاعدة (بأفتراض تطابق مركز ثقل القاعدة مع الحمل الرأسى)

قاعدة الجار معرضة لحمل طرفى سنقوم بنقل ذلك الحمل لمركز القاعدة فى تلك الحالة ستصبح القاعدة معرضة لأجهادات منتظمة تساوى الحمل الرأسى مقسوما على مساحة القاعدة + أجهادات ناتجة عن العزوم الناتجة عن لامركزية الحمل

سوف نقوم الان بعمل نظام أنشائى يقوم بمقاومة ذلك العزم = الشداد
القوة التى تتولد على ذلك الشداد = العزم بشرط واحد فقط أن يمر الشداد بمركز القاعدة الخارجية ومركز القاعدة الداخلية 
سوف نمثل الشداد كأنه كمرة بسيطة الأرتكاز + كابولى (طول الكابولى = المسافة من مركز ثقل القاعدة إلى مركز ثقل الحمل)
لو لم نحقق ذلك الشرط ستتولد قوى أخرى على الشداد ولن تصبح الأجهادات تحت قاعدة الجار منتظمة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه الى رسم القاعده يتم رسم الضلع موازى لمحور الشداد من الناحيتين ------------ المهم أن قطرى القاعده يتقاطعا مع محور الشداد وبالنسبه لل 7سم لاتعتبر ترحيل برجاء مراجعة الرسومات بعد تعديلها
> 
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة - كيف ان ال 7 سم لا تعتبر ترحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في حين انه من الممكن توجد حالة الميل للشداد فيها اكبر فسوف يزداد الفارق 

وانا لا اتكلم عن قيمة الترحيل انما اتكلم عن المبدء العام بصفه عامة - هل ستؤخذ القاعده في هذا الاتجاه مركزها العمود ام مركزها محور الشداد ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة - كيف ان ال 7 سم لا تعتبر ترحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في حين انه من الممكن توجد حالة الميل للشداد فيها اكبر فسوف يزداد الفارق
> 
> ...


 المهندس محى
منور المنتدى يا رايس
أنت شكلك كده عاوز تسمع الشعار ولا أيه (هاهاها)
وحشنى بأمانة ويارب تكون بألف خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس محى
> منور المنتدى يا رايس
> أنت شكلك كده عاوز تسمع الشعار ولا أيه (هاهاها)
> وحشنى بأمانة ويارب تكون بألف خير


 
 الله يكرمك يا استاذنا - المنتدي بنور باعضائه يا باشا :31::31::31:
والشعار ده اختراع لا يفارقني ابدا:7::20: يا هندسه لانه بيفرض نفسه في معظم ان لم يكن كل المواقف التي اقابلها في حياتي اليومية وهذه حقيقة ومعروف سببها طبعاً وهو الفردية والأنا وتغليب المصالح الشخصية علي المصلحة العامه ولكن الغير معروف هو كيفية علاجها :7::7::20:

نرجع لموضوعنا - انا شايف ان عدم تطابق مركز القاعده مع محور الشداد في اتجاه العمودي علي حد الجار - اتجاه الشداد - لن يولد اي اجهادات علي التربه لان الشداد معرض لعزوم سالبه وكبيرة في هذه المنطقة وهذا معناه ان وجدت اي اجهادات من محصلة حمل العمود الخارجي وادت الي حدوث عزوم لي علي الشداد فان قطاع الشداد الكبير كفيل بمقاومة هذه العزوم بدون تسليح اضافي 

وانا سؤالي للاخ الفاضل م اسامة عن محور القاعده في الاتجاه الاخر لنفس السبب حيث ان العمود الخارجي هنا هو مركز الحمل الفعلي والقادم من الهيكل الخرساني للمبني - 

فكيف نعتبر محور القاعدة هو محور الشداد في الاتجاه الموازي للجار في حين ان الحمل هنا اصبح غير متمركز مع القاعده في الاتجاه الذي من المفروض ان العمود متمركز مع القاعده فيه فهل يعقل اننا لكي نعالج الاتجاه الغير متمركز بان نجعل الاتجاه المتمركز غير متمركز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟- واذا كان ذلك كذلك فيجب معالجة هذا الامر بعمل شداد في الجهة الاخري الموازيه للجار لعلاج عدم المركزيه الناشئ من اختلاف محور الشداد عن المركز العمود وهو الحمل الفعلي المؤثر وسبب المشكله الرئيسيه في الاتجاه العمودي علي الجار 

بالاضافه ان القاعده هنا اصبحت غير مربعة لان اتجاه حد الجار اصبح غير عمودي علي محور الشداد - في حين ان العمود عمودي علي حد الجار - وهذا في حد ذاته يجعل توزيع الاجهادات غير منتظمه رغم ان مساحة القاعدة قد تكون واحدة 

فمن وجهة نظري المتواضعه اننا اخذنا تاثير الميل في قيمة e كنسبة من الاتجاه الطويل للشداد وهو الاتجاه المائل حيث انه هو المسافة بين مركز العمودين - علي المائل - واي اجهادات تؤثر بعزوم لي علي الشداد مهملة لان الشداد يستطيع مقاومتها نظراً لكبر قطاعه مع تداخله في القاعده مما يجعله يعمل مع القاعده ك inverted t section معرض لعزوم لي ان وجدت ويستطيع تحمل هذه الاجهادات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

الاح المهندس / محىى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة - كيف ان ال 7 سم لا تعتبر ترحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في حين انه من الممكن توجد حالة الميل للشداد فيها اكبر فسوف يزداد الفارق


متزعلش ياسيدى عندى فكره كويسه خلى كل محاور المشروع الرأسيه والافقيه مائله بنفس درجة ميل محور الشداد وسوف لاتجد 7سم ولاغيره 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاح المهندس / محىى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> متزعلش ياسيدى عندى فكره كويسه خلى كل محاور المشروع الرأسيه والافقيه مائله بنفس درجة ميل محور الشداد وسوف لاتجد 7سم ولاغيره
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولاً يا باشمهندس انا مش زعلان ولا حاجه - وربنا ما يجيب زعل - 


وبالنسبة لتغيير المحاور بنفس ميل الشداد فلن تحل مشكلة انحراف محور الشداد عن محور العمود - وحتي هذا الميل في المحاور اذا حدث فلن يجعل قاعدة الجار مربعة لان حد الجار راسي والشداد مائل - فياريت يا هندسه تفهمني الموضوع ده علشان انا مش فاهم حاجه خالص في الجزئية دي - يعني انا علشان شدادعمود جار اقلب محاور المشروع كله ؟ 


طب لو عندي 4 اعمدة جار والميل مختلف بين كل شداد والاخر - يعني عمود 7 سم والاخر 12 والتالت 14 والرابع 20 سم - حسب درجة الميل للشداد يعني - ساعتها بقي ها اميل المحاور علي اي وضع؟

ارجو منك يا اخ اسامة الا تاخذ الموضوع بحساسيه شديدة وبدون زعل - فنحن نتناقش في موضوع علمي وجزئية تحتمل وجهات نظر في التفسير وهذا ماقصده السيد الاستاذ الفاضل م حسان عندما قال انها وجهات نظر -والكل يؤخذ منه ويرد الا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم - وياما نظريات هدمت من اساسها مع التطور العلمي - حتي في الهندسة المدنيه هناك تطورات تغير بعض المفاهيم السابقة زي مثلاً ايقاف الصب كان يفضل ان يؤخذ في منطقة انقلاب العزوم - التي عندها العزوم تساوي صفر - واتضح بعض ذلك ان الافضل هو المنطقة التي يساوي القص فيها صفر 

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولاً يا باشمهندس انا مش زعلان ولا حاجه - وربنا ما يجيب زعل -
> 
> 
> ...



اتفق معك استاذنا محي الدين الموضوع ما هو الا تبادل وجهات نظر بين الاساتذة ونحن الطلاب نستفيد مما تقولونه هنا...
وكون الحل وارد في كتاب لا يعني انه سليم 100% بل هو قابل للنقاش وربما لا يكون الراي الاصح معه... المسالة ان الكتاب علل وجهة نظره بشيء وقد يكون هناك ما هو اصح وكل اساتذتنا سواء اصحاب الكتب او من نستفيد منهم هنا وجهات نظرهم محل احترام كامل وليس الغرض ان نصل لحل واحد وما سواه خطأ بل كل الاراء والحلول تتراوح ما بين الصحيح والاصح طالما انها مبنية على اساس علمي وخبرة...


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخى الفاضل مهندس حسان وجميع زملائى الأفاضل تحية لكم
> 
> سوف أسرد لكم ما أعرفه بخصوص ذلك الموضوع ومعذرة للأطالة
> أولا هناك فرضيتان لحل تلك المسألة
> ...




اعتبار أن العزم في الشداد يساوي حمل عمود الجار مضروبا بالمسافة بين مركزي القاعدة والعمود e هو تقريب يمكن استخدامه كبداية لتقييم الوضع, والعزم الصحيح يأتي من معاملة الجملة ككل كقاعدة مشتركة تستند على التربة في مناطق تلامس القاعدتين مع تحقيق شرط مطابقة مركز المشاحتين مع مركز الحمولتين حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمة, وفي حال لم يتحقق هذا الشرط لن تكون الاجهادات منتظمة مهما كان شكل ومقطع الشداد, واذا قبلنا جدلا بتسلسل الحساب التي تفضلت بها "بحساب الاجهاد تحت كل قاعدة من قسمة حمولة عمودها على مساحتها ثم تطبيق العزم الناتج من اللامركزية على الشداد" فالسؤال اللذي يطرح نفسه هو أن هذا الشداد في حال تطبيق عزم عليه لا بد من وجود قص "ردود أفعال" ستغير من حمولات الأعمدة اللتي يرتبط بها مما يغير من بداية الحساب المفترض
أخي الكريم اذا أعدت قراءة الشرح الوارد في المتاب اللذي رفعه الأخ خالد أزهري مشكورا أو أي كتاب مرجعي بهذا الخصوص ستجد أن ما سبق لي شرحه متطابق مع كل هذه المرجعيات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يوليو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> [/color]
> 
> اعتبار أن العزم في الشداد يساوي حمل عمود الجار مضروبا بالمسافة بين مركزي القاعدة والعمود e هو تقريب يمكن استخدامه كبداية لتقييم الوضع, والعزم الصحيح يأتي من معاملة الجملة ككل كقاعدة مشتركة تستند على التربة في مناطق تلامس القاعدتين مع تحقيق شرط مطابقة مركز المشاحتين مع مركز الحمولتين حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمة, وفي حال لم يتحقق هذا الشرط لن تكون الاجهادات منتظمة مهما كان شكل ومقطع الشداد, واذا قبلنا جدلا بتسلسل الحساب التي تفضلت بها "بحساب الاجهاد تحت كل قاعدة من قسمة حمولة عمودها على مساحتها ثم تطبيق العزم الناتج من اللامركزية على الشداد" فالسؤال اللذي يطرح نفسه هو أن هذا الشداد في حال تطبيق عزم عليه لا بد من وجود قص "ردود أفعال" ستغير من حمولات الأعمدة اللتي يرتبط بها مما يغير من بداية الحساب المفترض
> أخي الكريم اذا أعدت قراءة الشرح الوارد في المتاب اللذي رفعه الأخ خالد أزهري مشكورا أو أي كتاب مرجعي بهذا الخصوص ستجد أن ما سبق لي شرحه متطابق مع كل هذه المرجعيات


 
اتفق مع حضرتك استاذنا الفاضل فيما تفضلت به واعتقد ان عدم انتظام الاجهادات في حد ذاته ليس مشكله وانما المشكله هو ان تخرج هذه الاجهادات عما هو مسموح او عن القيمه القصوي لجهد التربه 

لان الاجهادات تحدث في الطبيعه من تطبيق الحمولات المصمم عليها - وغالبا لا تحدث نفس الاحمال كل الوقت وانما هناك حالات تحميل لعناصر من المنشا تختلف من وقت لاخر لنفس العنصر او للعناصر وبعضها وهذا في حد ذاته يؤدي الي عدم انتظام الاجهادات ولكنه لا يؤثر علي القواعد لانه في حدود المسموح وفي كل الاحوال اقل من قوة تحمل التربه 

واعتقد ان تحديد قيمة e بنسبة عليا واخري دنيا يضمن الا يخرج الاختلاف في الاجهادات عن الحدود المنطقية سلباً او ايجاباً بحيث يكون هذا الاختلاف مقبول ولا يؤثر تاثيرات جوهرية في التصميم فيكون التصميم غير آمن اذا قلت قيمة e عن الحد الادني وبالتالي تقل العزوم عما هو واقعي او يكون التصميم غير اقتصادي لو زادت e عن الحد الاكبر لها فتصبح العزوم كبيره عن الواقع 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق مع حضرتك استاذنا الفاضل فيما تفضلت به واعتقد ان عدم انتظام الاجهادات في حد ذاته ليس مشكله وانما المشكله هو ان تخرج هذه الاجهادات عما هو مسموح او عن القيمه القصوي لجهد التربه
> 
> لان الاجهادات تحدث في الطبيعه من تطبيق الحمولات المصمم عليها - وغالبا لا تحدث نفس الاحمال كل الوقت وانما هناك حالات تحميل لعناصر من المنشا تختلف من وقت لاخر لنفس العنصر او للعناصر وبعضها وهذا في حد ذاته يؤدي الي عدم انتظام الاجهادات ولكنه لا يؤثر علي القواعد لانه في حدود المسموح وفي كل الاحوال اقل من قوة تحمل التربه
> 
> ...



أتفق معك أخي الفاضل 100% فيما تفضلت به وهو زبدة ما حاولت قوله اضافة الى الرجوع الى قواعد التحليل الانشائي لحساب هذه الاجهادات
لك احترامي وتقديري الكبيرين


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

المهندس / حسان 2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


م/حسان 2 قال:


> اعتبار أن العزم في الشداد يساوي حمل عمود الجار مضروبا بالمسافة بين مركزي القاعدة والعمود e هو تقريب يمكن استخدامه كبداية لتقييم الوضع, والعزم الصحيح يأتي من معاملة الجملة ككل كقاعدة مشتركة تستند على التربة في مناطق تلامس القاعدتين مع تحقيق شرط مطابقة مركز المشاحتين مع مركز الحمولتين حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمة, وفي حال لم يتحقق هذا الشرط لن تكون الاجهادات منتظمة مهما كان شكل ومقطع الشداد, واذا قبلنا جدلا بتسلسل الحساب التي تفضلت بها "بحساب الاجهاد تحت كل قاعدة من قسمة حمولة عمودها على مساحتها ثم تطبيق العزم الناتج من اللامركزية على الشداد" فالسؤال اللذي يطرح نفسه هو أن هذا الشداد في حال تطبيق عزم عليه لا بد من وجود قص "ردود أفعال" ستغير من حمولات الأعمدة اللتي يرتبط بها مما يغير من بداية الحساب المفترض
> أخي الكريم اذا أعدت قراءة الشرح الوارد في المتاب اللذي رفعه الأخ خالد أزهري مشكورا أو أي كتاب مرجعي بهذا الخصوص ستجد أن ما سبق لي شرحه متطابق مع كل هذه المرجعيات


اذا نظرنا الى شرطى تحقق أن تعمل القاعدتتين الداخليه وقاعدة الجار كقاعده مشتركه يربط بينهما شداد يحقق هذا الشرط فى الكتاب الذى تفضل المهندس / خالد الازهرى برفعه نجد أنهما على أعتبار( ِA1) هى مساحة قاعدة الجار و( A2) هى مساحة قاعدة العمود الداخلى وكذلك (W1) هى حمل الجار و(W2) هى حمل العمود الداخلى والمسافه (L) هى المسافه بين مركزى العموديين وكذلك (q) هى اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن:-
1- الشرط الاول هو مجموع مسطح القاعدتتين = مجموع حملى العموديين مقسوما على اجهاد التربه
أىA1+A2) = ( W1+W2 +W3)/ q ) حيث (W3) هى وزن القاعدتتن 
وهذا الشرط عباره عن أن مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه للعموديين - مجموع مساحة القاعدتتين * اجهاد التربه =صفر 
أى مجموع الفعل وهو مجموع حملى العموديين ناقص مجموع ردى فعل القاعدتيين يساوى صفر
2- الشرط التانى هو مجموع العزوم عند أى نقطه = صفر 
أى (X=( W1 * L) / (W1+W2
حيث (X) هى المسافه بين مركز العمود الداخلى ومركز محصلة مجموع الحمليين (W1+W2) كما فى الكتاب 
اذا نظرنا الى الشرطيين السابقيين اليس هما نفس الشرطيين عند اعتبار أن الخط الواصل بين مركزى العموديين ماهو الا كمره وكابولى حيث تكون الكمره هى الموجوده بين منتصف القاعدتين الداخليه والخارجيه والكابولى هو المسافه بين منتصف قاعدة الجار ومركز عمود الجار 
هذه الكمره واضحه انشائيا ونجرى عليها نفس الشرطيين السابقيين 
اذن لافرق بين الحليين وكما قلت سابقا يمكن حل المسأله بأكثر من طريقه المهم هو الوصول الى نفس النتائج
الاهم هو الوصول الى الحل الاقتصادى السليم انشائيا والمثال المرفق فى الكتاب يمكن حله بطريقه اقتصاديه افضل وأوضح اذا فرضا طول الكابولى بطول مناسب وكما ذكر المهندس / محيي الدين محمد أن هذا طول هذا الكابولى يتراوح بين 10-20 % من المسافه بين حملى العموديين واذا حاولنا تطبيق ذلك على المثال المذكور وجعلنا هذه النسبه = 15% = 0.15 * 5.00 = 0.75 م وهذا يؤدى فى النهايه بعد حل الكمره ذات الكابولى انشائيا (أى تطبيق نفس الشرطيين السابقيين والمذكوريين فى الكتاب )ان تكون قاعدة الجار بأبعاد (عرض = 1.80م ----طول = 3.60م ) أما القاعده الداخليه بأبعاد ( عرض = طول = 2.70 م)
لاحظ أن طول قاعدة الجار يساوى نصف عرضها بعد اكمال الحل لتصميم قطاع الشداد سوف نحصل على أفضل قطاع اقتصادى سواء لقاعدة الجار أو للشداد وهذا أفضل من الحل الموجود بالكتاب المذكور وهذا ما نوهت عليه سابقا فى أن أفضل اقتصادى حل لقاعدة الجار هو أن يكون عرض القاعده يساوى نصف طولها
وعلى ذلك فمن وجهة نظرى الافضل فى تعريف الشداد هو عباره عن كمره بتقوم بنقل حمل عمود الجار من طرف القاعده الى منتصف قاعدة الجار 
ولابد أن يكون محور هذه الكمره مار بمركزى حمل العمود الداحلى وعمود الجار ولتحقيق هذا الشرط والتغلب عليه لابد من رسم أبعاد قاعدة الجار موازيه لهذا المحور حتى نحصل على اجهاد منتظم اسفل قاعدة الجار 
والله اعلى واعلم
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> المهندس / حسان 2
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اذا نظرنا الى شرطى تحقق أن تعمل القاعدتتين الداخليه وقاعدة الجار كقاعده مشتركه يربط بينهما شداد يحقق هذا الشرط فى الكتاب الذى تفضل المهندس / خالد الازهرى برفعه نجد أنهما على أعتبار( ِA1) هى مساحة قاعدة الجار و( A2) هى مساحة قاعدة العمود الداخلى وكذلك (W1) هى حمل الجار و(W2) هى حمل العمود الداخلى والمسافه (L) هى المسافه بين مركزى العموديين وكذلك (q) هى اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن:-
> ...



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
حين تفضلت بسرد الشرطين الواردين في الكتاب وأتيت على الشرط الثاني اللذي أوردته كما يلي:


> 2- الشرط التانى هو مجموع العزوم عند أى نقطه = صفر
> أى (X=( W1 * L) / (W1+W2


هذه المعادلة تعطي مكان مركز الحمولتين وهو نصف الشرط , وقد أغفلت النصف الآخر وهو تطابق مركز مساحتي القاعدتين مع هذا المركز حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمة, وبالتالي يجب اختيار أبعاد القاعدتين بحيث يكون مركز مساحتهما متطابقا مع مركز الحمولتين المحسوب في معادلتك السابقة, وقد أورد المثال طريقة حسابها, "اذ أن مراعاة نصف الشرط تعطيك مركز مساحتين يقع على نفس الخط ولكنه لا ينطبق على مركز الحمولتين وبالتالي اجهادات غير منتظمة" ويمكن ايجاد أكثر من شكل للقاعدتين يحققان هذا الشرط, والمهم اختيار الشكل اللذي يحقق هذا الشرط مع الحفاظ على e ضمن حدود معقولة
والمثال الوارد في الكتاب ما هو الا طريقة لشرح الأسس النظرية ولم يكن لايجاد الحل الاقتصادي, وعند فهم هذه السس النظرية يمكن للدارس المحافظة عليها مع اختيار الحل الاقتصادي.


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

*المهندس / حسان 2*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 


> هذه المعادلة تعطي مكان مركز الحمولتين وهو نصف الشرط , وقد أغفلت النصف الآخر وهو تطابق مركز مساحتي القاعدتين مع هذا المركز حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمة, وبالتالي يجب اختيار أبعاد القاعدتين بحيث يكون مركز مساحتهما متطابقا مع مركز الحمولتين المحسوب في معادلتك السابقة, وقد أورد المثال طريقة حسابها, "اذ أن مراعاة نصف الشرط تعطيك مركز مساحتين يقع على نفس الخط ولكنه لا ينطبق على مركز الحمولتين وبالتالي اجهادات غير منتظمة" ويمكن ايجاد أكثر من شكل للقاعدتين يحققان هذا الشرط, والمهم اختيار الشكل اللذي يحقق هذا الشرط مع الحفاظ على e ضمن حدود معقولة
> والمثال الوارد في الكتاب ما هو الا طريقة لشرح الأسس النظرية ولم يكن لايجاد الحل الاقتصادي, وعند فهم هذه السس النظرية يمكن للدارس المحافظة عليها مع اختيار الحل الاقتصادي.


المعادله المذكوره هى الشرط بعينه لتطابق مركز مساحتى القاعدتيين مع هذا المركز لان ردود ألافعال أسفل القاعدتيين ماهى الا عباره عن مسطح القاعده مضروبه فى رقم ثابت وهو اجهاد التربه المنتظم أسفل القاعدتتن وقد تم الحصول على ردود الافعال أسفل القاعدتيين بأخذ العزوم حول مركز القاعده الداخليه لاكى نساوى الفعل وهو أحمال العموديين مع رد فعل القاعدتتين وهو الشرط الموجود فى الكتاب الذى قام المهندس / خالد الازهرى مشكورا برفعه
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2010)

المعذرة استاذ اسامة ومحي الدين
تقريبا قضيت اليوم كله افكر في الطريقة التي ينتقل بها حمل العمود الطرفي لمركز القاعدة سواء كان الشداد يمر بمركز القاعدة اولا يمر فلم استطع معرفة هذه الالية...هل يمكن اعتبارها شيء شبيه بهذا النظام الموجود بالصورة؟!


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

*المهندس / حسان 2*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


> هذه المعادلة تعطي مكان مركز الحمولتين وهو نصف الشرط , وقد أغفلت النصف الآخر وهو تطابق مركز مساحتي القاعدتين مع هذا المركز حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمة, وبالتالي يجب اختيار أبعاد القاعدتين بحيث يكون مركز مساحتهما متطابقا مع مركز الحمولتين المحسوب في معادلتك السابقة, وقد أورد المثال طريقة حسابها, "اذ أن مراعاة نصف الشرط تعطيك مركز مساحتين يقع على نفس الخط ولكنه لا ينطبق على مركز الحمولتين وبالتالي اجهادات غير منتظمة" ويمكن ايجاد أكثر من شكل للقاعدتين يحققان هذا الشرط, والمهم اختيار الشكل اللذي يحقق هذا الشرط مع الحفاظ على e ضمن حدود معقولة
> والمثال الوارد في الكتاب ما هو الا طريقة لشرح الأسس النظرية ولم يكن لايجاد الحل الاقتصادي, وعند فهم هذه السس النظرية يمكن للدارس المحافظة عليها مع اختيار الحل الاقتصادي.


المعادله المذكوره هى الشرط بعينه لتطابق مركز مساحتى القاعدتيين مع هذا المركز لان ردود ألافعال أسفل القاعدتيين ماهى الا عباره عن مسطح القاعده مضروبه فى رقم ثابت وهو اجهاد التربه المنتظم أسفل القاعدتتن وقد تم الحصول على ردود الافعال أسفل القاعدتيين بأخذ العزوم حول مركز القاعده الداخليه لاكى نساوى الفعل وهو أحمال العموديين مع رد فعل القاعدتتين وهو الشرط الموجود فى الكتاب الذى قام المهندس / خالد الازهرى مشكورا برفعه
وللتحقق من ذلك بلغة الارقام نعود الى المثال الموجود فى الكتاب 
المعطيات المذكوره :- 
1- حمل العمود الجار 600كن بقطاع للعمود(b1*b1( 30*30سم 
2- حمل العمود الداخلى 900كن بقطاع للعمود 40*40 سم
3- المسافه بين نقطة تأثير حمل الجار (600كن) ونهاية الكابولى =0.15 م وهى نصف بعدعمودالجار
4- اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن = 120 كن/م2 
5- المسافه (L) بين مركزي حمل العموديين = 5.00 متر
المطلوب ايجاد مسطح القاعدتين مع تصميم الشداد 
الحل :-
نعتبر مسافة الكابولى من مركز عمود الجار ومنتصف قاعدة الجار وكما ذكر المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد = 10- 20% من (L) نأخذها = 0.15 *5.00 = 0.75 متر 
اذن نصف عرض قاعدة الجار = 0.75 + 0.15 = 0.90 م وعلى ذلك عرض قاعدة الجار = 1.80 متر
اذن نحن امام كمره وكابولى طول الكمره = 5.00 - 0.75 =4.25 م 
وبأخذ الغزوم عند مركز القاعده الداخليه للحصول على رد الفعل عند مركز قاعدة الجار = ( 600 * 5 ) / 4.25 = 705.88 كن 
وبأخذ العزوم عند منتصف قاعدة الجار للحصول على رد فعل قاعدة العمود الداخلى = (900 * 4.25 - 600 * 0.75 ) / 4.25 = 794.12 كن 
هنا تم اهمال وزن الشداد وكذلك وزن القاعدتين 
وعلى ذلك ومع أخذ وزن قاعده الجار فى الاعتبار مسطح قاعدة الجار = 705.88 / 109 = 6.50 م2 
اذن طول القاعده = 6.50/1.80=3.60 متر ( L1=1.80m ---- B1= 3.60m )
مسطح القاعده الداخليه = 794.12/109 = 7.29 م2 = 2.70 * 2.70 م ( B2=L2=2.70 m)
مجموع مسطح القاعدتتين = 1.8*3.6 + 2.7 * 2.7 = 13.77 م2 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بالتحقق من المعادلتتين المذكورتيين فى الكتاب 
1- المعادله الاولى وهى لتحديد مركز محصلة حملى العموديين من جهة مركز الغمود الداخلى = ( 600* 5 )/ (600+ 900) = 2.00 متر 
2- المعادله الثانيه بأخذ عزوم مساحة قاعدة الجار عند مركز العمود الداخلى لتحديد مركز محصلة المساحتيين والمفروض أن = 2.00 متر والمعادله هى 
X= (3.6*1.80) * ( 5+.015-0.5*1.80) / ( 13.77) = 2.00 
مما سبق تحقق الشرطيين فى المعادلتيين المذكورتين 
وعلى ذلك عند أخذ العزوم عند أى نقطه تساوى صفر هو بعينه شرط تطابق محصلة مساحتى القاعدتيين مع محصلة حملى العموديين 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *المهندس / حسان 2*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> المعادله المذكوره هى الشرط بعينه لتطابق مركز مساحتى القاعدتيين مع هذا المركز لان ردود ألافعال أسفل القاعدتيين ماهى الا عباره عن مسطح القاعده مضروبه فى رقم ثابت وهو اجهاد التربه المنتظم أسفل القاعدتتن وقد تم الحصول على ردود الافعال أسفل القاعدتيين بأخذ العزوم حول مركز القاعده الداخليه لاكى نساوى الفعل وهو أحمال العموديين مع رد فعل القاعدتتين وهو الشرط الموجود فى الكتاب الذى قام المهندس / خالد الازهرى مشكورا برفعه
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​



الأخ الكريم اسامة نوارة
لا أعرف كيف اعتبرت أن المعادلة التي تفضلت باعتبارها الشرط الثاني تعني تطابق مركز مساحة القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين, وأكررها ثانية:
[QUOTEأى (X=( W1 * L) / (W1+W2][/QUOTE]
وأذكلارك أن W1 هي حمولة العمود الأول "الخارجي" و W2 هي حمولة العمود الداخلي, و L هي المسافة بين مركزي العمودين, وبالتالي X في هذه المعادلة هي بعد مركز الحمولتين عن مركز العمود الداخلي, فأين هو التطابق؟؟؟ أين حساب مركز المساحتين وعلاقته بمركز الحمولتين؟؟؟؟
وأذكرك أيضا بتتمة هذا الشرط المذكورة في كتاب الأخ خالد:


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

*المهندس / حسان 2*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
برجاء مراجعة الارقام التى قمت بكتابتها وحل المثال مره ثانيه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *المهندس / حسان 2*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> برجاء مراجعة الارقام التى قمت بكتابتها وحل المثال مره ثانيه
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوار
مثالك الأخير بالأرقام اللذي تفضلت به يتماشى مع الشرطين المطلوبين, لأن الحسابات هنا انطلقت من لزومهما فتم حساب الحمولات على القاعدتين من مبدأ الاجهادات الممنتظمة التي تحصل فقط عند تحقيق الشرط الثاني .وهنا مناسبة لتأكيد ما سبق وذكرته, فكما تلاحظ أن القوة الناتجة على قاعدة الجار أصبحت 705.88 كيلو نيوتن بدلا من 600 كيلو نيوتن وهو تماما كما ذكرت في مشاركاتي السابقة أن جزء من حمل القاعدة الداخلية انتقل الى قاعدة الجار التي اصبح الحمل عليها 794.12 كن بدلا من 900 كن, وكنتيجة أن الجملة النهائية هي قاعدة مشتركة توزع الحمل على القاعدتين حسب علاقة مركز الحمولتين مع مركز القاعدتين, والأمر ليس نقل حمولة العمود الى منتصف القاعدة كما هي, ومن ثم يتم حساب عزم الشداد الأعظمي في نقطة انعدام القص نتيجة الحمولات واجهادات التربة
وهنا أرى أن الدخول في تفاصيل الحسابات قد أبعدنا عن موضوعك الأصلي وهو هل يجب أن تكون اطراف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط محوري العمودين "وهو اتجاه الشداد" أم عمودية على خط الجار؟؟؟؟ وأكرر هنا رأي السابق هو أننا اذا أردنا الحفاظ على اجهادات منتظمة وكانت الحمولات على العمودين ثابتة و لايوجد احتمالات لتراكيب أخرى للحمولات يتوجب هنا جعل طرف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط محوري العمودين, كأسهل الحلول, ولكن الواقع العملي "كما سبق وذكرت" في معظم الحالات يتطلب التحقيق على عدد من تراكب الحمولات وبالتالي لا يمكن الحفاظ على اجهادات منتظمة وكنتيجة لا يعود هناك أهمية كبيرة لجعل اطراف قاعدة الجار موازية لخط المحورين اذ أن انتظام الاجهادات لم يعد ممكن التحقيق دائما
أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت في النهاية وبعد المشاركات المتعددة من توضيح فكرتي
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> المعذرة استاذ اسامة ومحي الدين
> تقريبا قضيت اليوم كله افكر في الطريقة التي ينتقل بها حمل العمود الطرفي لمركز القاعدة سواء كان الشداد يمر بمركز القاعدة اولا يمر فلم استطع معرفة هذه الالية


بالطبع هناك تقريب كبير فى موضوع الاساسات فاذا نظرت الى شكل الاجهادات الفعليه أسفل القاعده الداخليه العاديه فان الاجهاد أصلا كما تعلم غير منظم ولكننا ولتسهيل الحسابات الانشائيه نعتبره منتظم
بالنسبه لقاعدة الجار أنا شخصيا بأحاول باستمرار الابتعاد عنها وذلك بسحب وضع العمود من ناحية الخط المشترك مع الجار الى داخل المبنى وذلك بالطبع اذا سمحت اللوحات المعماريه بذلك وبالطبع ربنا مايوريك من قاعدة الركن 
اذا رجعنا الى الية عمل الشداد مع قاعدة الجار فان القاعده بمجرد تحميلها تبدأ فى الهبوط المسموح والدوران طبعا ناحية الجار فتلاقى واحد واقف لها زى العسكرى قوى وفارد عضلاته هو الشداد فهو من الجساءه والقوه بما يستطيع تحمل ومنع دوران القاعده وبالتالى مع زيادة الاحمال يزيد تأثير الشداد وبالتالى عندئذ ومع التقريب الذى تعرفه نقول ان الشداد بيجعل الاجهاد منظم اسفل قاعدة الجار وعلى فكره انشائيا اعتبره كابولى مزروع عليه عمود الجار بس كله مرتكز على التربه وهذا أرحم من كابولى مزروع على كمره فى سقف 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

وكختام لهذا الحوار الشيق "على الأقل من جهتي" وجدت من المناسب التنويه الى أنه من المفضل أن يكون عرض قاعدة الجار "الموازية لخط الجار" وعرض القاعدة الداخلية بنفس الاتجاه متقاربين لتفادي الهبوط التفاضلي, وذلك لأن التربة تحتهما تتعرض لنفس الاجهادات واختلاف العرض بشكل كبير يسبب اختلاف الهبوطات "خاصة في التربة القابلة للانضغاط " وهذه النصيحة تراها في كل مراجع التربة والأساسات الخاصة بهذا النوع من القواعد
وتقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> وكختام لهذا الحوار الشيق "على الأقل من جهتي" وجدت من المناسب التنويه الى أنه من المفضل أن يكون عرض قاعدة الجار "الموازية لخط الجار" وعرض القاعدة الداخلية بنفس الاتجاه متقاربين لتفادي الهبوط التفاضلي, وذلك لأن التربة تحتهما تتعرض لنفس الاجهادات واختلاف العرض بشكل كبير يسبب اختلاف الهبوطات "خاصة في التربة القابلة للانضغاط " وهذه النصيحة تراها في كل مراجع التربة والأساسات الخاصة بهذا النوع من القواعد
> وتقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي



جزاكم الله خيرا استاذ حسان ...استفدنا من النقاش الذي دار معكم والاساتذة الافاضل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> بالطبع هناك تقريب كبير فى موضوع الاساسات فاذا نظرت الى شكل الاجهادات الفعليه أسفل القاعده الداخليه العاديه فان الاجهاد أصلا كما تعلم غير منظم ولكننا ولتسهيل الحسابات الانشائيه نعتبره منتظم
> بالنسبه لقاعدة الجار أنا شخصيا بأحاول باستمرار الابتعاد عنها وذلك بسحب وضع العمود من ناحية الخط المشترك مع الجار الى داخل المبنى وذلك بالطبع اذا سمحت اللوحات المعماريه بذلك وبالطبع ربنا مايوريك من قاعدة الركن
> ...



وان كانت جواب سؤالي لم يتضح لي تماما ..لكن طالما ان الحاصل كما وصفت لي فلا ارى ضرورة ان يمر الشداد بمركز القاعدة لان الدوران يحصل للقاعدة ككل فمنع اى مكان منها يؤدي لمنع جميع القاعدة


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> وان كانت جواب سؤالي لم يتضح لي تماما ..لكن طالما ان الحاصل كما وصفت لي فلا ارى ضرورة ان يمر الشداد بمركز القاعدة لان الدوران يحصل للقاعدة ككل فمنع اى مكان منها يؤدي لمنع جميع القاعدة



أخي الكريم خالد الأزهري
اذا نظرنا الى الجملة كجملة واحدة "قاعدة مشتركة" تستند الى التربة عبر القاعدتين اللتين ترتبطان بدورهما عن طريق الشداد "المفترض أن ألا يكون بينه وبين التربة اي تفاعل" يمكن فهم ما تم تسميته بنقل الحمولات على أنه رد الفعل لهذه الجملة عند القاعدة الخارجية, وتبقى عبارة "نقل الحمولة الى مركز القاعدة" عبارة مجازية الغاية منها تبسيط الأمر


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> وان كانت جواب سؤالي لم يتضح لي تماما ..لكن طالما ان الحاصل كما وصفت لي فلا ارى ضرورة ان يمر الشداد بمركز القاعدة لان الدوران يحصل للقاعدة ككل فمنع اى مكان منها يؤدي لمنع جميع القاعدة


بعد كل هذه المناقشات وأنت مصر على عدم أن يمر محور الشداد بمركز القاعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لااجابه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم خالد الأزهري
> اذا نظرنا الى الجملة كجملة واحدة "قاعدة مشتركة" تستند الى التربة عبر القاعدتين اللتين ترتبطان بدورهما عن طريق الشداد "المفترض أن ألا يكون بينه وبين التربة اي تفاعل" يمكن فهم ما تم تسميته بنقل الحمولات على أنه رد الفعل لهذه الجملة عند القاعدة الخارجية, وتبقى عبارة "نقل الحمولة الى مركز القاعدة" عبارة مجازية الغاية منها تبسيط الأمر



معك استاذ حسان ..انا احاول ان افهم السلوك الثاني الذي تفضل الاساتذة محي الدين واسامة بالاعتماد عليه..ويشكل علي فيه هذه النقطة وهي التي اسال عنها الان :هل يتم اعتبار الشداد كانه كمرة واحد ركائزها في مركز قاعدة الجار..اذا كان الجواب نعم فسؤالي بعدها سيكون عن المبدأ الفيزيائي الذي يجعل الحمولة تنتقل الى نقطة المركز دون غيرها من نقاط التماس بين الشداد والقاعدة..

-------------------
اضافة
اتضحت لي الفكرة الحمد لله
هو ليس انتقال للحمولة بمعنى الكلمة ...وانما تؤثر القوة بعزومها فتؤدي لدوران القاعدة ..يقوم الشداد بمعارضة الدوران ويبقى تاثير القوة المحورية موجودا...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يوليو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> معك استاذ حسان ..انا احاول ان افهم السلوك الثاني الذي تفضل الاساتذة محي الدين واسامة بالاعتماد عليه..ويشكل علي فيه هذه النقطة وهي التي اسال عنها الان :هل يتم اعتبار الشداد كانه كمرة واحد ركائزها في مركز قاعدة الجار..اذا كان الجواب نعم فسؤالي بعدها سيكون عن المبدأ الفيزيائي الذي يجعل الحمولة تنتقل الى نقطة المركز دون غيرها من نقاط التماس بين الشداد والقاعدة..
> 
> -------------------
> _اضافة_
> ...


 
اسم الله عليك يا عم خالد - انا قلت الكلام ده من اول المشاركات وماحدش صدقني:83:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> فعلاً يا استاذ اسامة وصلنا الي مربط الفرس :20:واسمح لي ان اختلف في جزئية ان الشداد يسمح باعادة توزيع الاحمال والاجهادات علي التربه - فهو لا يفعل ذلك ولا علاقة له بالتربة
> 
> هو فقط يقاوم العزوم وقت تولدها بسبب عدم المركزية - بالظبط كده زي ما تصمم كمرة معرضة لعزوم وقص فانك تضع الكانات لمقاومة القص عندما يتولد - وزي خوازيق الشد التي توضع في حالة تعرض الاساسات الي ضغط او دفع ماء لاعلي فهي لا تستخدم الا في مقاومة الحمل او الاجهاد الذي تعرضت له ومصممه من اجله
> يعني كل عنصر انشائي مصمم لمقاومة اكثر من نوع من الاجهادات فاننا نصممه لمقاومة هذه الاجهادات مجتمعه فلا نستطيع ان نقول ان تسليح العنصر لمقاومة القص يساهم في تقليل العزوم مثلاً لان العزوم معنيه بسمك قطاع وتسليح سفلي انما القص ممكن يقاوم بسمك قطاع او كانات
> ...


 
وهذه هي المشاركه التي قلت فيها هذا الكلام


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2010)

تمام بشمهندس محي الدين ..بقي فقط ان تتوسط لي عند الباشمهندس اسامة لانه شكلي زعلته


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يوليو 2010)

م محى الدين محمد قال:


> الله اكبر - كده النتيجة نظرياً 3-2 والهدف الذي احرزة المهندس حسان يحسب بثلاثة اهداف يعني 5-2 :7::7::7:
> 
> مشكور استاذنا الفاضل م حسان علي اغنائك للموضوع وحسم المباراة :20::20::20:





م خالد الازهرى قال:


> *تمام بشمهندس محي الدين ..بقي فقط ان تتوسط لي عند الباشمهندس اسامة لانه شكلي زعلته*​


الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى - الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا كانت هذه مباراه فأنا أول من ينسحب منها 
واذا كان النقاش من اجل النقاش فأنا كذلك أول من ينسحب 
( ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد اذا هديتنا0000) صدق الله العظيم 
فهناك ماهو اهم ؟ 
تقبلا تحياتى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى - الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا كانت هذه مباراه فأنا أول من ينسحب منها
> واذا كان النقاش من اجل النقاش فأنا كذلك أول من ينسحب
> ...



أبدا استاذنا اسامة الغرض الفائدة ومعرفة وجهات النظر..والنقاش يظهر كثير من الامور التى تكون خافية خاصة اذا وجدنا حرص كل طرف على افادة الاخرين كما هنا الاستاذ حسان والاستاذ محي الدين وشخصكم الكريم ما شاء الله عليكم بذلتم جهد مقدر لابراز ما ترونه الاصح ... ولا اظن ان هذا الموضوع سبق تناوله بهذه التفصيل في اي مكان..ومتاكد ان كل من قرأ الموضوع بتمعن سيفهم معنى الشداد وما هي المفاهيم التي المستخدمة في تصميمه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد الازهرى - الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا كانت هذه مباراه فأنا أول من ينسحب منها
> واذا كان النقاش من اجل النقاش فأنا كذلك أول من ينسحب
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / كلمة مباراة لاتعني اننا نلعب ولكنها دعابة علي سبيل المزاح ولا اقصد بها اي اهانة لك او لغيرك فمعظم مشاركاتنا هنا لا تخلو من الدعابة المهذبة والتي لا يسئ فيها احد لاحد 
واي منافسة فهي مباراة بين وجهتي نظر - وحالتنا هذه هي مباراة في العلم والكل فيها فائز ولا يوجد فيها اي طرف خاسر 

وحضرتك واخد الموضوع بحساسية شديدة وبدون داعي - فليس معني عدم الاتفاق علي وجهة نظر واحدة في نهاية الامر ان اي منهما خطأ - بالعكس - فلا مانع من ان تعمل بوجهة نظرك التي انت مقتنع بها وانا كذلك اعمل بوجهة نظري والاخ خالد كذلك وحتي قراء الموضوع كل منهم يميل الي وجهة نظر فله ان يعمل بها في تصميماته 

وليس معني عدم اقتناع طرف بوجهة نظر الطرف الاخر ان النقاش تم لمجرد النقاش واستهلاك الوقت بالعكس فكل منا بذل جهده في ان يشرح وجهة نظره وادي ماعليه ولكن الله لم يشأ أن نتفق علي حل وحيد .لان كلا وجهتي النظر صحيح فالمهم ان يكون الامان متوفر في القاعدتين والشداد واعتقد انه كذلك في الحالتين 

رغم اني سالت حضرتك اسئلة ولم تهتم بالرد عليها ورديت علي احدها بسخرية ومع ذلك لم اغضب او اعلق علي ردك بحساسية ومع ذلك رديت عليك باسئلة اخري ولم تعلق 



> متزعلش ياسيدى عندى فكره كويسه خلى كل محاور المشروع الرأسيه والافقيه مائله بنفس درجة ميل محور الشداد وسوف لاتجد 7سم ولاغيره


 
وبالنسبة لموضوع الانسحاب من طرفك يا اخي الفاضل -فنحن ضيوفك لان الموضوع موضوعك وان كان ولا بد وان يكون هناك منسحب فالضيف هو الاولي بالانسحاب من صاحب المكان مع كامل الاحترام لشخصك الكريم واطيب الامنيات لك وللاخوة الافاضل بالتقدم والازدهار والتوفيق 

وارجو الا يكون في نفسك شئ من جهتي واسال الله لي ولك ولكل الاخوة الافاضل المغفرة والعفو - واكرر اعتذاري عن اي خطأ غير مقصود من جهتي في حقك 

وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا اتقدم بالشكر لكل الأخوة المشاركين في الموضوع لأنه فعلا موضوع هام و ثري بالمعلومات ولا ينتبه لتلك النقاط في النقاش الكثيرون و ان من اروع اساليب تلقي العلم اسلوب النقاش وتجاذب اطراف الحوار الهادف و نحن نعرف ان من يتفضل بكلماته لشرح مسئلة ما انما يبتغي وجه الله ولا يبتغي منا جزاءا ولا شكورا ولا ينتظر منا الثناء ولا الشكر فالملتقي عامر بالجنود المجهولين جزاهم الله كل الخيرو لذا اتقدم بالشكر لأساتذة الملتقي الذين لا يضنون علينا باوقاتهم الثمينة و الغالية و التي يعرف اي مهندس صغير قيمة اوقاتهم الثمينة و خبرتهم العالية _ ما شاء الله _ و التي يقدموها لنا علي الرحب و السعة و تتسع صدورهم لمحاورتنا و افادتنا مما علمهم الله عز و جل ولا يتركون لنا ثغرة في فهمنا ان كان مغلوطا الا و هناك مد للمناقشات الي اثبات وجهة النظر و اختلاف الأراء هذا انما هو يفيد جميع المشاركين و القارئين و تفتيح الأفق الهندسي لدي المبتدأين و روح الجماعة و الفكاهة التي يتغلف بها الموضوع يجعله مقبولا يخرج عن اطار الروتين العلمي الممل 

و اكرر شكري و امتناني للجميع لأنني تعلمت الكثير و الكثير من خلال المناقشات التي بين السطور و التي تصحح مفاهيم مغلوطة لدي الكثيرين 
نسئل المولي عز و جل اصلاح ذات البين و ان تدوم الألفة و الموده


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 يوليو 2010)

بعد قراءة جميع التعليقات والمشاركات والردود أود أن أتوجه بالشكر والتقدير
لجميع زملائى وخوتى الأفاضل
المهندس الفاضل أسامة نواره صاحب الموضوع والذى قام بتفعيل ذلك النقاش الثرى
المهندس الرائع خالد الأزهرى 
المهندس محى الدين محمد
المهندس حسان2
المهندسة أقرأ وارتقى
تحية لكم جميعا أخوتى الأفاضل وأتمنى طرحكم للمزيد من تلك الموضوعات التى تثرى الذهن وتعود بالنفع لنا جميعا
لكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان والتقدير


----------



## Ayman (13 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي لكل الاخوة الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع القيم .
افتقدنا مثل هذه المواضيع التي بها اكبر مما في الكتب بعد ان كان الملتقى هو بالفعل ملتقى الخبرات و الخبراء
وو نرجو ان تستمر مثل هذه المواضيع حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميل
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ST.ENG (13 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
عفا الله عما سلف وادعو الله أن يكون الغضب لله وحده وأن تكون هذه المناقشات لله واشكر الاخ المهندس mecheil.edwar وكذلك المهندس حسان2 ولكن الموضوع لم ينتهى ونظرا لانشغالى فسوف أقوم بالرد على كل أسألتك يا مهندس / محى الدين محمد 
تقبلا أنتما اعتزارى على ماكتب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اشكر الاخ المهندس mecheil.edwar وكذلك المهندس حسان2 ولكن الموضوع لم ينتهى ونظرا لانشغالى فسوف أقوم بالرد


أشكرك أخى الفاضل مهندس أسامة على تلك الكلمات الطيبة
وننتظر مشاركاتك ومشاركات أخوتى الأجلاء مهندس خالد ومهندس محى والمهندس حسان وكل زملائنا الأفاضل
تحياتى وشكرى لكم جميعا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 يوليو 2010)

:7:


أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> عفا الله عما سلف وادعو الله أن يكون الغضب لله وحده وأن تكون هذه المناقشات لله واشكر الاخ المهندس mecheil.edwar وكذلك المهندس حسان2 ولكن الموضوع لم ينتهى ونظرا لانشغالى فسوف أقوم بالرد على كل أسألتك يا مهندس / محى الدين محمد
> تقبلا أنتما اعتزارى على ماكتب


 
هذا هو كل مانرجوه ان يكون الهدف من الموضوع هو المنفعه العامه للكل وابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل - فالنقاش في هذه الامور يفيد اكثر من قراءة مئات الكتب - لان قراءة الكتب نظريه اما النقاش فخبره نظرية وعملية وتبادل هذه الخبرات من خلال الحوار لا يوجد ,لا يتوفر الا بالحوار 

ولا داعي للاعتذار يا استاذنا الفاضل ولقد راسلت المهندس حسان علي الخاص واكد لي انه يحمل كل الاحترام والتقدير لك و للجميع ولم يغضب من اي شئ ويرحب باي جديد في الموضوع وليس لديه مانع من الاعتراف بخطأ وجهة نظره اذا ثبت له ذلك - وكل الاعضاء القدامي يعرفون ذلك عنه جيدا 

وتاكد يا اخ اسامة اننا هنا وعلي راسنا الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ م حسان لا نبتغي الا الفائده للجميع والحق احق ان يتبع 

وانا سعيد جدا بهذه المشاركه لانها اعادت الموضوع الي النقاش لربما يهدينا الله عز وجل الي اتفاق علي وجهة نظر واحده 

وعاوز اقوللك ان الحمد لله ان المباراة لم تنتهي بعد :7: بس خايف تزعل مني تاني :7:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> عفا الله عما سلف وادعو الله أن يكون الغضب لله وحده وأن تكون هذه المناقشات لله واشكر الاخ المهندس mecheil.edwar وكذلك المهندس حسان2 ولكن الموضوع لم ينتهى ونظرا لانشغالى فسوف أقوم بالرد على كل أسألتك يا مهندس / محى الدين محمد
> تقبلا أنتما اعتزارى على ماكتب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما بينا اي زعل ولا شيء في القلوب الا الخير ...واكرر لك ما قلته لك في التقييم مرتين تقريبا... شرف لي اني استفيد من علمكم ومن خبراتكم ...
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ونحن بانتظار مساهماتكم هنا وفي بقية المواضيع...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يوليو 2010)

مكرر.....................


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> :7:
> 
> فالنقاش في هذه الامور يفيد اكثر من قراءة مئات الكتب - لان قراءة الكتب نظريه اما النقاش فخبره نظرية وعملية وتبادل هذه الخبرات من خلال الحوار لا يوجد ,لا يتوفر الا بالحوار
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​قبل الدخول فى الاجابه عما ترحته أنا من سؤال لكى نذكر بالمبادئ العامه للشداد
نرجع الى انشائى أو (Structure) للشداد نجده أنه عباره عن كمره تصل بين مركزى القاعدتتين الخارجيه والتى يكون العمود على طرف القاعده والداخليه التى يكون فيها مركز عمودها فى منتصفها ثم تمتد هذه الكمره الى مركز عمود الجار وهو الكابولى يتم حل هذه الكمره بقوانين علم ال (Structure) وهى مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه من فعل ورد فعل تساوى صفر وكذلك العزوم عند أى نقطه لهذه الكمره تساوى صفر (هل لك اعتراض على ذلك)
اذا كانت الاجابه (لا) فانا من وجهت نظرى أن تعريف الشداد هو عباره عن كمره بتقوم بنقل حمل عمود ( وليس قيمة الحمل ) الجار من طرف القاعده (من مركز عمود الجار ) الى منتصف القاعده هذا التعريف انما يؤدى الى بساطه فى الفهم لوظيفة عمل الشداد متمشيا مع انشائى هذه الكمره مع التحقق من ال(Structure) لهذه الكمره ( هل لك اعتراض على ذلك )
أذا كانت الاجابه ( لا) اذن نحن امام تحقيق هذه التعريفات وهذا الفهم فى كيفية عمل ذلك مع كمره محورها مائل ؟
وهذا التحقق يحدث أيضا عندما يكون هناك قاعده مشتركه تربط بين عموديين الاثنين عمودى جار وكل عمود يرتبط مع عمود داخلى بشداد ولكن الشداديين غير متوازيين ( أستأذن من حضرتك كيف يتم التعامل مع هذه القاعده)؟
الست معى أن قاعدة الجار والقواعد المنفصله عموما تستخدم فى المبانى ذات الادوار التى لايزيد ارتفاعها عموما عن 5-6 ادوار على اعتبار ان اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن مابين 1.50 الى 1.75 كجم / سم2 ؟؟
اذا كانت الاجابه ( نعم ) فكم هى نسبة التغير فى تأثير الحمولات الحيه وأحمال الرياح والزلازل على مثل هذه المبانى ذات ارتفاع 5- 6 ادوار ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​قبل الدخول فى الاجابه عما ترحته أنا من سؤال لكى نذكر بالمبادئ العامه للشداد
> نرجع الى انشائى أو (Structure) للشداد نجده أنه عباره عن كمره تصل بين مركزى القاعدتتين الخارجيه والتى يكون العمود على طرف القاعده والداخليه التى يكون فيها مركز عمودها فى منتصفها ثم تمتد هذه الكمره الى مركز عمود الجار وهو الكابولى يتم حل هذه الكمره بقوانين علم ال (Structure) وهى مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه من فعل ورد فعل تساوى صفر وكذلك العزوم عند أى نقطه لهذه الكمره تساوى صفر (هل لك اعتراض على ذلك)
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا الفاضل 

انا متفق معك في الاولي واختلف في تعريف الشداد - حيث ان الشداد هو اداة ربط بين القاعدتين لكي يقاوم العزوم المؤثرة علي القاعده الخارجيه 

ايه راي حضرتك ناخد الموضوع من زاوية اخري وهي اننا بصدد قاعدتين الاولي وهي قاعدة الجار ومتعرضه لحمل طرفي يؤثر علي القاعدة ويؤدي الي انقلابها نظراً لان الحمل اذا تم نقله الي مركز القاعدة فاننا سننقله بنفس قيمة الحمل الراسي بالاضافة الي عزوم تؤثر في مركز القاعده ( وهذه العزوم هي السبب الرئيسي في انقلاب القاعده وعدم اتزانها )

وبالتالي فان رد فعل التربة علي القاعدة الخارجية يستلزم لكي تكون القاعدة متزنه ان محصلة كل القوي راسية او عزوم او افقية يجب ان تساوي صفر - حتي لا تتحرك القاعده في اتجاه اي قوة 

وهنا رد فعل التربة سيكون مقاوم للحمل الراسي الذي اصبح الآن في مركز هذه القاعده فلا توجد مشكلة من الحمل الراسي 

والمشكله اصبحت في العزوم التي نحتاج الي مقاومتها حتي لا تنقلب القاعده فكيف يكون ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بدراسة الوضع الاخير نجد اننا اصبحنا امام قاعدتين منفصلتين معرضتين لاحمال متمركزة معهما بالاضافه الي ان القاعدة الخارجية معرضه لعزوم متمركزة ايضاً مع القاعده - يعني ننحي جانباً موضوع الكابولي والنظام الانشائي للشداد الذي تفضلت بذكره 

يعني انا عندي دلوقتي عزوم قيمتها Me ونريد ان نقاومها - ومؤثرة في مركز القاعده الخارجية - ولكي نقاوم العزوم لابد وان نقاومها بعزوم ايضاً حسب نظرية الاتزان للعقد وهي ان مجموع العزوم يجب ان يساوي صفر 

لذلك فيجب ان نؤثر بازدواج يولد عزوم عكس اتجاه العزوم المطلوب مقاومتها و الازدواج عبارة عن قوتين متساويتين في المقدار ومتضادتين في الاتجاه ومؤثرتين علي طرفي عنصر انشائي بطول معين 

وهذا الازدواج يجب ان تكون قيمته تساوي قيمة العزم مقسوم علي طول العنصر الانشائي - وهو الشداد في حالتنا هذه - وتكون قيمة القوة تساوي P=Me/S-e علي ان يكون اتجاه هذه القوة لاعلي عند القاعده الخارجية ولاسفل عند القاعدة الداخليه 

وهذا يفسر سبب تناقص رد فعل التربة عند القاعدة الداخلية رغم ان الحمل الراسي في نفس اتجاه قوة الازدواج - ويسبب ايضا تزايد رد فعل التربة عند القاعدة الخارجية رغم ان حمل القاعده الخارجية عكس الاتجاه - الا اننا نؤثر بهذا الازدواج كمقاومة علي التربة - ونقوم باخذ تاثير هذا الازدواج كاحمال راسيه باننا نحسب الاجهادات علي التربة عند القاعدة الخارجية والداخلية علي الاحمال النهائية آخذين مركبات الازدواج في الاعتبار عند توزيع الاجهادات 

العزوم الناتجه عن هذا الازدواج ستنتقل الي الشداد كعنصر خرساني يتحملها وبالتالي فالشداد اصبح معني بمقاومة العزم فقط اما توزيع الاجهادات علي التربه فقد تم اخذها في الاعتبار كقوي راسيه عند تصميم القواعد نفسها وبالتالي فالقواعد يجب ان تكون متمركزة مع الحمل الاساسي القادم من الهيكل الخرساني وهو العمود وليس الشداد - وهذا هو موضوعنا 

بالنسبة لميل الشداد قد تم اخذه في الاعتبار اثناء تقدير قيمة e حيث اننا قد اخذنا قيمتها علي اساس الطول المائل للشداد وهذا يؤدي الي زيادة العزوم المنقوله لمركز القاعده وبالتالي فكل الحسابات مبنية علي هذا العزم 

الفارق بين مركز القاعدة ومحور الشداد- المائل- حيث ان مركز القاعده لا يقع علي محور الشداد سيؤدي الي وجود عزوم لي علي الشداد ولكنه يستطيع مقاومتها دون اي مشاكل نظراً لضخامة قطاع الشداد -طب ما احنا احياناً بيكون طول قطاع العمود اكبر من عرض الشداد - والمعماري يحدد مكان المباني علي طرف من اطراف العمود مما يمنع ان نضع الشداد في مركز العمود وهذا يؤدي الي عدم مركزية حتي لو كان الشداد متعامد مع العمود وغير مائل وحتي في الاسقف المصمته ليس شرطاً ان ترتكز الكمرة في منتصف العمود فكثير من التصميمات تجد الكمرات مرتكزة علي طرف العمود 

وهذه اللامركزية بين مركز القاعده ومحور الشداد لا تحل ابداً بجعل القاعده موازية للشداد - من وجهة نظري طبعاً - حيث ان الحمل الاساسي والمنقول بقوة وعزم الي مركز القاعده واعتبار القاعدة متمركزة مع العمود كحمل راسي - وكل الحسابات مبنية علي مركز القاعده بالنسبة للعمود ولم تذكر تمركز الشداد مع العمود ويجب ان تكون كذلك من وجهة نظري 

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


م محى الدين محمد قال:


> انا متفق معك في الاولي واختلف في تعريف الشداد - حيث ان الشداد هو اداة ربط بين القاعدتين لكي يقاوم العزوم المؤثرة علي القاعده الخارجيه
> 
> 
> ايه راي حضرتك ناخد الموضوع من زاوية اخري​


 
1-لى رجاء بنفس طريقة الرسم الجميل كما رسمت قطاعات رأسيه لتعريف الشداد وضح لى الية ذلك برسومات على المسقط الافقى لنفس الرسومات ​ 
2- برجاء الاجابه عن بقية استفساراتى​ 

تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ...


 حضرتك الاول قريت المشاركه كامله لانها اتمسحت وعدتها تاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​قبل الدخول فى الاجابه عما ترحته أنا من سؤال لكى نذكر بالمبادئ العامه للشداد
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته م اسامة 

المشكله تحديداً في اصل الموضوع تنحصر في ان يكون محور الشداد هو محور القاعده وهذا وجه الاختلاف حيث ان الشداد عندما يتعرض لاحمال العمود الخارجي من عزوم واحمال راسيه تتولد فيه قوي عزوم داخليه تقاوم العزوم الناتجه من العمود الطرفي ويؤثر علي القاعدة بمركبة راسية من قوة ازدواج تزيد من رد فعل التربة علي القاعده الخارجيه - وهذا ماخوذ في الاعتبار اثناء تصميم تحديد مساحة التلامس بين القاعده الخارجية والتربه - ويؤثر ايضاً علي القاعدة الداخليه بمركبة راسيه للازدواج تقلل من رد فعل التربه علي القاعده الداخليه وهذا ايضاً ماخوذ في الاعتبار - هذا بالنسبة لتوزيع الاجهادات علي التربه 

ووجود عدم المركزيه بين محور الشداد ومركز القاعده المنقول له حمل العمود الخارجي لا يؤثر علي توزيع الاجهادات انما يؤدي الي حدوث عزوم لي علي الشداد ويستطيع تحملها 
بدليل ان حضرتك ذكرت في احدي مشاركاتك انه من الممكن عمل قاعدة جار بدون شداد في حالات معينه تؤدي الي اتزان القاعده دون الحاجه الي شداد 

وبالنسبة للرسم الذي طلبته ساحاول ان انفذه - ما اخبيش عليك انا بقالي 3 ايام بارسم في الرسمه دي :7::7:لاني اول مرة اشتغل بالبرنامج ده ومش متاقلم معاه لان انا اصلا ضعيف في الرسم 

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



> ايه راي حضرتك ناخد الموضوع من زاوية اخري وهي اننا بصدد قاعدتين الاولي وهي قاعدة الجار ومتعرضه لحمل طرفي يؤثر علي القاعدة ويؤدي الي انقلابها نظراً لان الحمل اذا تم نقله الي مركز القاعدة فاننا سننقله بنفس قيمة الحمل الراسي بالاضافة الي عزوم تؤثر في مركز القاعده ( وهذه العزوم هي السبب الرئيسي في انقلاب القاعده وعدم اتزانها )


السؤال هنا من هو العنصر الانشائى الذى يقوم بنقل حمل عمود قاعدة الجار الى مركز قاعدة الجار ؟؟؟


> بدراسة الوضع الاخير نجد اننا اصبحنا امام قاعدتين منفصلتين معرضتين لاحمال متمركزة معهما بالاضافه الي ان القاعدة الخارجية معرضه لعزوم متمركزة ايضاً مع القاعده - يعني ننحي جانباً موضوع الكابولي والنظام الانشائي للشداد الذي تفضلت بذكره


نحن هنا بنتكلم عن علم الانشاءات لايصلح أن الغى نظام انشائى تم عمل حسابات انشائيه على اساسه وسوف يتم تصميم قطاعات حرسانه على اساسه من نقل عمل بالاضافه الى عزوم فلا يصح أن انحى أو الغى الكابولى


> لذلك فيجب ان نؤثر بازدواج يولد عزوم عكس اتجاه العزوم المطلوب مقاومتها و الازدواج عبارة عن قوتين متساويتين في المقدار ومتضادتين في الاتجاه ومؤثرتين علي طرفي عنصر انشائي بطول معين
> 
> وهذا الازدواج يجب ان تكون قيمته تساوي قيمة العزم مقسوم علي طول العنصر الانشائي - وهو الشداد في حالتنا هذه - وتكون قيمة القوة تساوي p=me/s-e علي ان يكون اتجاه هذه القوة لاعلي عند القاعده الخارجية ولاسفل عند القاعدة الداخليه
> 
> وهذا يفسر سبب تناقص رد فعل التربة عند القاعدة الداخلية رغم ان الحمل الراسي في نفس اتجاه قوة الازدواج - ويسبب ايضا تزايد رد فعل التربة عند القاعدة الخارجية رغم ان حمل القاعده الخارجية عكس الاتجاه - الا اننا نؤثر بهذا الازدواج كمقاومة علي التربة - ونقوم باخذ تاثير هذا الازدواج كاحمال راسيه باننا نحسب الاجهادات علي التربة عند القاعدة الخارجية والداخلية علي الاحمال النهائية آخذين مركبات الازدواج في الاعتبار عند توزيع الاجهادات


حضرتك هنا نتحدث فى علم الانشاءات وهذا شرح وتوضيح لكمره ذات كابولى أى كانت هذه الكمره سواء فى القواعد أوفى سقف مثلا وهذا لاغبار عليه


> بالنسبة لميل الشداد قد تم اخذه في الاعتبار اثناء تقدير قيمة e حيث اننا قد اخذنا قيمتها علي اساس الطول المائل للشداد وهذا يؤدي الي زيادة العزوم المنقوله لمركز القاعده وبالتالي فكل الحسابات مبنية علي هذا العزم


تحديد قيمة طول الكابولى ليس لها علاقه بميل الشداد من قريب أو بعيد


> ما احنا احياناً بيكون طول قطاع العمود اكبر من عرض الشداد - والمعماري يحدد مكان المباني علي طرف من اطراف العمود مما يمنع ان نضع الشداد في مركز العمود وهذا يؤدي الي عدم مركزية حتي لو كان الشداد متعامد مع العمود وغير مائل وحتي في الاسقف المصمته ليس شرطاً ان ترتكز الكمرة في منتصف العمود فكثير من التصميمات تجد الكمرات مرتكزة علي طرف العمود


هذا تم أحذه فى الاعتبار عندما تم وضع قوانين تصميم العمود سواء أخذ عامل الامان فى اجهاد الخرسانه ( طريقة الحمل التشغيلى ) أو بتصعيد ألاحمال الحيه والميته وهذا يتم فى حالة خرسانه مسلحه مع خرسانه مسلحه أما فى حالتنا فاننا نتعامل مع خرسانه مع تربة أساسات 


م أسامه نواره قال:


> وهذا التحقق يحدث أيضا عندما يكون هناك قاعده مشتركه تربط بين عموديين الاثنين عمودى جار وكل عمود يرتبط مع عمود داخلى بشداد ولكن الشداديين غير متوازيين ( أستأذن من حضرتك كيف يتم التعامل مع هذه القاعده)؟
> الست معى أن قاعدة الجار والقواعد المنفصله عموما تستخدم فى المبانى ذات الادوار التى لايزيد ارتفاعها عموما عن 5-6 ادوار على اعتبار ان اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن مابين 1.50 الى 1.75 كجم / سم2 ؟؟
> اذا كانت الاجابه ( نعم ) فكم هى نسبة التغير فى تأثير الحمولات الحيه وأحمال الرياح والزلازل على مثل هذه المبانى ذات ارتفاع 5- 6 ادوار ؟؟


محتاج أعرف رأيك فيما تقدم
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندما بحثت في مكتبتي الألكترونية وجدتت كتابا ل أ . د عمرو عمرو رضوان و هو الوحيد في مكتبتي الذي وجدتت به شدادات مائلة و اليكم الصورة المرفقةمن الكتاب


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

و كانت تلك الحالة اثارت تساؤلاتي كيف سيتم تصميم تلك الشدادات و لماذا لجئنا اليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و كيفية انتقال الأحمال و توزيعها علي الشدادين؟؟؟؟؟
في انتظار مناقشة تلك الحالة من ضمن الحوار عن الشدادات


----------



## حسان2 (15 يوليو 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
للأسف لن يسمح وقتي بمواصلة هذا الحوار الشيق, بسبب سفري الى سوريا في اجازة واضطراري للانقطاع عن الملتقى لفترة, ولن أتمكن من التوسع في هذه المشاركة لأنني أحررها من صالة المطار في الزمن الضائع قبل الاقلاع
لذلك سأعود الى أصل الموضوع اللذي طرحه الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة, وهو ميل قاعدة الجار بشكل يماثل ميل الشداد للحفاظ على مبدا مرور محور الشداد بمركزي القاعدتين وتحقيق تطابق مركز القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين.
أولا لنتصور أننا لم نجعل اطراف قاعدة الجوار موازية للشداد فالنتيجة هي عدم تطابق المركزين وبالتالي وجود لا مركزية صغيرة نسبيا واجهادات غير منتظمة تحت القاعدتين, ولكن الشداد بشكل عام يقوم بالدور اللذي استخدم لأجله فان هو لم يلغي اللامركزية نهائيا فانه جعلهله صغيرة لدرجة مقبولة
ولنتصور ثانيا أننا حافظنا على تطابق المركزين وجعلنا طرف قاعدة الجار مائلا "وذلك وفق حالة تميل معينة" والنتيجة اجهادات منتظمة تحت القاعدتين" ولكن الوضع بالنسبة لبقية حالات التحميل المطلوب التحقيق عليها سيخلق لامركزية لا يمكن تفاديها وهي بالتأكيد "حتى في حالة الأبنية التي لا تتجاوز 6 طوابق" أكبر من اللامركزية الناتجة عن ابقاء طرف قاعدة الجار متعامدا مع خط الجوار وبالتالي فان صلب الموضوع براي هو أن يقوم المصمم باختيار شكل وأبعاد القاعدتين بحيث تكون اللامركزية ضمن الحدود المقبولة في كل حالات التحميل, وهذا يتطلب خبرة وتجريب متكرر بعد الانطلاق من مب>ا تطابق المركزين لحالة تحميل معينة
هذا ما حاولت قوله في مشاركاتي السابقة
وتبقى مسألة حساب الاجهادات تحت القاعدتين في كل حالة مسألة تحليل جملة انشائية ويمكن الوصول اليها بطرق متعددة, والتصورات المختلفة لسلوك الجملة التي وردت خلال الحوار هي طرق لتبسيط فهم سلوك الجملة وتبقى الحسابات الدقيقة تتطلب حساب الاجهادات تحت القاعدتين حسب الحمولات واللامركزية ومن ثم حساب العزم في الشداد من نقطة انعدام القص
وتقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري , 
وللحديث بقية ولو متأخرة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> للأسف لن يسمح وقتي بمواصلة هذا الحوار الشيق, بسبب سفري الى سوريا في اجازة واضطراري للانقطاع عن الملتقى لفترة, ولن أتمكن من التوسع في هذه المشاركة لأنني أحررها من صالة المطار في الزمن الضائع قبل الاقلاع
> لذلك سأعود الى أصل الموضوع اللذي طرحه الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة, وهو ميل قاعدة الجار بشكل يماثل ميل الشداد للحفاظ على مبدا مرور محور الشداد بمركزي القاعدتين وتحقيق تطابق مركز القاعدتين مع مركز الحمولتين.
> أولا لنتصور أننا لم نجعل اطراف قاعدة الجوار موازية للشداد فالنتيجة هي عدم تطابق المركزين وبالتالي وجود لا مركزية صغيرة نسبيا واجهادات غير منتظمة تحت القاعدتين, ولكن الشداد بشكل عام يقوم بالدور اللذي استخدم لأجله فان هو لم يلغي اللامركزية نهائيا فانه جعلهله صغيرة لدرجة مقبولة
> ...


 
نتمنالك اجازة سعيدة استاذنا الكريم وموفقة ان شاء الله - وتصحبك السلامه ونراك علي خير ان شاء الله بعد العودة بسلامة الله :56::56::56:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2010)

> السؤال هنا من هو العنصر الانشائى الذى يقوم بنقل حمل عمود قاعدة الجار الى مركز قاعدة الجار ؟؟؟


 
لا يوجد اي عنصر انشائي قام بهذا النقل - حيث ان العمود علي طرف القاعده يؤثر بقوة راسية تتسبب في تولد عزوم تحاول ان تقلب القاعده فهذا الوضع يتم تمثيله ومساوي تماماً لحمل راسي في مركز القاعده مضافاً اليه عزوم ناتجه عن عدم المركزيه - وهذا العزم يساوي حاصل ضرب القوة في المسافة - ومؤثرة في مركز القاعده 



> تحديد قيمة طول الكابولى ليس لها علاقه بميل الشداد من قريب أو بعيد


 
مين قال ان تحديد قيمة طول الكابولي لا علاقة لها بميل الشداد - اليست القيمة نسبة من طول البحر بين العمودين وفي حالة ميل الشداد تؤخذ النسبه من هذا الطول المائل والذي هو اكبر من طول البحر الافقي وبالتالي يزداد العزم



> هذا تم أحذه فى الاعتبار عندما تم وضع قوانين تصميم العمود سواء أخذ عامل الامان فى اجهاد الخرسانه ( طريقة الحمل التشغيلى ) أو بتصعيد ألاحمال الحيه والميته وهذا يتم فى حالة خرسانه مسلحه مع خرسانه مسلحه أما فى حالتنا فاننا نتعامل مع خرسانه مع تربة أساسات


 
والخرسانة علاقتها بالتربة تنتهي عند حساب مساحة القاعدة كابعاد بحيث تحقق توزيع الحمل بما يضمن ان تكون الاجهادات الناتجه اقل من جهد التربة المسموح - وتم اخذ عوامل الامان في هذه الجزئية ايضاً من قبل اكواد الاساسات 



> الست معى أن قاعدة الجار والقواعد المنفصله عموما تستخدم فى المبانى ذات الادوار التى لايزيد ارتفاعها عموما عن 5-6 ادوار على اعتبار ان اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن مابين 1.50 الى 1.75 كجم / سم2 ؟؟
> اذا كانت الاجابه ( نعم ) فكم هى نسبة التغير فى تأثير الحمولات الحيه وأحمال الرياح والزلازل على مثل هذه المبانى ذات ارتفاع 5- 6 ادوار ؟؟
> 
> محتاج أعرف رأيك فيما تقدم



موضوع الاحمال الافقية من زلازل ورياح -هذا موضوع آخر فاذا اخدنا تاثير الاحمال الافقية فان كل حمولات الاعمده خارجية وداخليه تتغير ويصبح الوضع مختلف جداً - ومن الممكن ان تجد عمود داخلي متمركز مع القاعده ونتيجة الاحمال الافقية اصبح معرض لعزوم - يعني المشكله اتغيرت تغيير كلي واصبحنا امام حاله جديدة ومن الممكن نتيجة التغيير يصبح نظام الاساسات كقواعد منفصله غير مجدي وغير صالح - حسب المتغيرات الاخري - ولذلك فاننا نقوم بعمل حالات تحميل والتصميم علي مغلف العزوم لضمان الامان الانشائي في كل الاوضاع وتحت كل الظروف 


وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> للأسف لن يسمح وقتي بمواصلة هذا الحوار الشيق, بسبب سفري الى سوريا في اجازة واضطراري للانقطاع عن الملتقى لفترة, ولن أتمكن من التوسع في هذه المشاركة لأنني أحررها من صالة المطار في الزمن الضائع قبل الاقلاع
> وتقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري ,
> وللحديث بقية ولو متأخرة


 
نتمني لحضرتك اجازة جميلة وتروح و ترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> لا يوجد اي عنصر انشائي قام بهذا النقل - حيث ان العمود علي طرف القاعده يؤثر بقوة راسية تتسبب في تولد عزوم تحاول ان تقلب القاعده فهذا الوضع يتم تمثيله ومساوي تماماً لحمل راسي في مركز القاعده مضافاً اليه عزوم ناتجه عن عدم المركزيه - وهذا العزم يساوي حاصل ضرب القوة في المسافة - ومؤثرة في مركز القاعده


لى سؤال هل عندما يوجد عمود مزروع على كابولى خارجى فى سقف الدور الارضى مثلا كيف ينتقل هذا الى العمود الداخلى أقصد العمود الاصلى ومن الذى نقله ؟ الجواب على حسب علم الانشاءات تم نقل الحمل بقيمة اكبر على حسب طول الكابولى وعلى حسب طول الكمره خلف الكابولى بالاضافه الى عزوم قيمتها تساوى ذراع الكابولى مضروب فى قيمة هذا الحمل ( مع اهمال وزن الكابولى الان) اذا مالفرق بين هذه الحاله وحالة الشداد 
لى سؤال اخر اكرره عليك كما سألته للمهندس / خالد الازهرى وتكرم هوعلينا ورسم لنا هذه الرسمه 




هل يعتبر هذا شداد لااقول لاسمح الله انه ينفل حمل العمود الى منتصف القاعده ( لآن هذه النقطه هى جوهر الحلاف بيننا ) بل أسأل هل هذا الشداد وجوده سوف يجعل الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل قاعدة الجار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> يعني ايه ينقل الحمل وليس قيمة الحمل ؟ الشداد في حد ذاته لا ينقل حمل القاعده الخارجية الي مركزها


يعنى أن قيمة حمل عمود الجار سوف تنتقل بقيمه أكبر من قيمة حمل عمود الجار كما وضحت ذلك فى مناقشتى مع الاخ المهندس/ حسان2 الذى اتمنى له اجازه سعيده وعودا حميدا 


م أسامه نواره قال:


> وهذا التحقق يحدث أيضا عندما يكون هناك قاعده مشتركه تربط بين عموديين الاثنين عمودى جار وكل عمود يرتبط مع عمود داخلى بشداد ولكن الشداديين غير متوازيين ( أستأذن من حضرتك كيف يتم التعامل مع هذه القاعده)؟


لم يتم الاجابه عن هذا التسائل 
وماهو رأيك فيما أوردته لنا الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى جزاها الله خير الجزاء
الشيئ المحزن كما ترى هو كما ترى انه لايوجد مشاركه الا من عدد قليل من الاخوه الافاضل فهل هناك خطا فى السؤال ام أن الموضوع قليل الاهميه ام حدث ملل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لست ادرى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرا وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *و كانت تلك الحالة اثارت تساؤلاتي كيف سيتم تصميم تلك الشدادات و لماذا لجئنا اليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و كيفية انتقال الأحمال و توزيعها علي الشدادين؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *في انتظار مناقشة تلك الحالة من ضمن الحوار عن الشدادات*


 






​سؤالك هنا اجاب عن مانحتاجه ونبحث عليه لماذا يتم عمل عدد2 شداد لقاعدة الجار الواحده عندما لاتكون قاعدة الجار ليست على خط واحد مع العمود الداخلى ؟؟؟؟ الاجابه لان شداد واحد مائل لهذه القاعده مع الاحتفاظ لنفس شكل القاعده وهو أن تكون القاعده موازيه لعمود الجار لايحقق ال( Statical system) للشداد وهو انطباق محور الشداد مع منتصف قاعدة الجار والذى على اساسه تتحقق شروط عمل الشداد وهى مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه من فعل ورد فعل تساوى صفر والعزوم عند أى نقطه على محور هذا الشداد تساوى صفر
الحل الامثل والاقتصادى كان يمكن عمل قاعدة الجار موازيه لمحور الشداد وليس لقطاع عمود الجار فى هذه الحاله تتحقق جميع الشروط السابقه وكذلك ايضا يتم عمل شداد واحد بدلا من عدد 2 شداد 
أما عن كيفية تصميم هذه القاعده وعليها عدد 2 شداد فيجب أن ندرس الاتى :-
1- نعتبر أن اسم الشداد الاول (ش1) والثانى (ش2)
2- نحن الان أمام كمرتين ذات كابولى 
3- يتم تحديد طول هذا الكابولى والذى يساوى 10-20% من طول الشداد نفسه وهنا فى هذه الحاله يتم تحديد طول الكابولى بنفس القيمة للشداديين (ش1) و(ش2) وذلك لتسهيل الحسابات
4- الان ماهو المجهول ؟؟؟ المجهول هنا عددهم( 5) مجاهيل وهم رد فعل الكابولى للشداد(ش1) على قاعدة الجار -- رد فعل الكابولى للشداد(ش2) على قاعدة الجار ---- رد فعل الشداد (ش1) على القاعدة الداخليه ------ ردفعل الشداد(ش2) على القاعده الداخليه -------- قيمة مقدار الجزء من حمل عمود الجار الذى يؤثر فى كل شداد على حده
5- ماذا نملك من معادلات سيجما (Y) تساوى صفر والعزوم عند أى نقطه تساوى صفر يتم تحقيق هذه المعادله عند مركز القاعده الداخليه وكذلك مجموع الحملىين المؤثريين فى نهاية الشداديين = حمل عمود الجار 
اذن لانستطيع حل هذه المسأله ؟؟؟؟ وماهو الحل ؟؟ الحل يعتمد على خبرة المهندس المصمم ؟؟ كيف ؟؟ يتم فرض أبعاد قاعدة الجار اولا ؟؟؟ كيف ؟ يتم زيادة حمل عمود الجار بمقدار 20-25% ؟ لماذا للان مقدار حمل هذا العمود سوف تزيد عند انتقال الحمل الى منتصف القاعده وبعديين -------- وبعد كده نقسم هذا الحمل الجديد لعمود الجار والذى اعتبرناه انه رد الفعل عند مركز قاعدة الجار على اجهاد التربه للحصول على مسطح قاعدة الجار ----------- طيب ما احنا حددنا من الاول طول الكابولى يعنى نعرف نحسب عرض القاعده ومن مساحة القاعده نحسب طول قاعدة الجار 
6- فى هذه الحاله نحن أمام مجهوليين وهما قيمة كل جزء من حمل عمود الجار والذى يؤثر فى نهاية كل كابولى من تطبيق العزوم عند أى نقطه تساوى صفر يمكن الحصول على قيمة كل حمل عند نهاية كل كابولى فى كل شداد ---------- لابد عندئذ من التحقق من الاجهادات اسفل قاعدة الجار والتى تساوى مجموع رد الفعل للشداديين مقسوما على المساحه المفروضه مسبقا وهذه الاجهادات المفروض لاتتعدى الاجهاد المسموح
7- طبعا اذا كانت الاجهادات أسفل القاعده اكبر من الاجهادات المسموحه يتم تكبير ابعاد قاعدة الجار مره ثانيه وهكذا 
8- يتم حساب مركز محصلة رد الفعليين لكل شداد على قاعدة الجار ومن هذه النقطه والتى تمثل منتصف قاعدة الجار يتم رسم أبعاد قاعدة الجار على أن يمر قطرى هذه القاعدة بهذا المركز وهذا شرط اساسى لانطباق منتصف قاعدة الجار مع محصلة رد فعل الشداديين على قاعدة الجار حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار 
9- نكمل حل كل شداد على حدة للحصول على أقصى قيمة عزوم والذى يتحقق عند نقطة (zero shear)​تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكرك اخي الكريم اسامة نوارة لمتابعة الموضوع و الأهتمام بالنقاش 
جاري الأطلاع علي رد حضرتك و ان شاء الله اكمل استفساراتي لو هناك شيء غامض بعد تركيزي مع الموضوع احببت فقط ان اشكرك للتواصل و لنا عودة بامر الرحمن
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> لى سؤال هل عندما يوجد عمود مزروع على كابولى خارجى فى سقف الدور الارضى مثلا كيف ينتقل هذا الى العمود الداخلى أقصد العمود الاصلى ومن الذى نقله ؟ _الجواب على حسب علم الانشاءات تم نقل الحمل بقيمة اكبر على حسب طول الكابولى وعلى حسب طول الكمره خلف الكابولى بالاضافه الى عزوم قيمتها تساوى ذراع الكابولى مضروب فى قيمة_ هذا الحمل ( مع اهمال وزن الكابولى الان) اذا مالفرق بين هذه الحاله وحالة الشداد


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته - اهلا بالاخ المهندس اسامة نوارة


اخي الفاضل في حالة وجود كابولي خارجي فان الحمل ينتقل الي العمود الاصلي دون اي زيادة - اللهم الا وزن الكابولي ولو كانت هناك احمال علي الكابولي - لكن لا تاتي اي زيادة بسبب النقل للحمل الراسي - انما الزيادة تاتي بسبب ان هذا النقل سيولد عزوم كما تفضلت - لكن لو اهملنا وزن الكابولي فان الحمل الراسي المؤثر علي العمود الاصلي هو الحمل الاصلي علي الكابولي + العزوم الناتجه عن هذا النقل 



> لى سؤال اخر اكرره عليك كما سألته للمهندس / خالد الازهرى وتكرم هوعلينا ورسم لنا هذه الرسمه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

لا طبعاً فهذا الشداد لن يجعل الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار - لان الاتجاه الذي يسبب عدم الانتظام لم يوضع فيه الشداد وبالتالي فانت لم تقاوم الحمل المطلوب مقاومته ولكن تركت الحمل بدون مقاومة وذهبت بالمقاومة الي مكان آخر متزن اصلاً ولا يحتاج الي المقاومة ولا يسبب عدم مركزية - زي كده ما يكون عندنا مريض بالقلب اعاذ الله الجميع - ونعطيه دواء للكلي او الكبد - فطبعاً لن يفيده العلاج في شئ وسيظل القلب علي حالته 

مع التسليم بان هذه الحالة ليست هي نقطة الحوار في الموضوع فنقطة الحوار كما جاء في عنوان الموضوع هو ان ميل قاعدة الجار بنفس ميل الشداد سيؤدي الي ان تكون الاجهادات منتظمة وهذا الكلام طبعاً غير دقيق 

لان عدم انتظام الاجهادات اسفل اي قاعدة في حد ذاته ليس هو المشكله انما المشكله تكمن في ان تكون هذه الاجهادات الغير منتظمه خرجت عن السيطرة و ادت الي شيئين لا ثالث لهما :

1- ان يكون عدم انتظام هذه الاجهادات ادي الي وجود اجهادات ضغط زائدة عن قيمة جهد التربة المسموح وبالتالي فلن تستطيع التربة تحمله فيحدث الانهيارفي التربة بسبب هذه الاجهادات الزائده والناتجه عن عدم الانتظام 

2-ان يكون عدم انتظام هذه الاجهادات ادي الي وجود اجهادات شادة علي التربة وبالتالي فسيحدث دوران او انقلاب للقاعدة او تركها للتربة بسبب هذه الاجهادات الشادة - وهذه الحالة لا تحدث الا في وجود عزوم علي القاعدة وهذه هي نقطة الموضوع الذي نتكلم فيه 

اما اذا اختلفت الاجهادات تحت القاعدة المعرضة لعزوم من صفر الي قيمة جهد التربة المسموح فانها لا تمثل اي مشكله او خطورة تذكر 

وهذا هو نقطة الاختلاف بيننا حيث انه في حالة وجود ميل للشداد فان هذا الميل قد يؤدي الي عدم مركزية في الاتجاه الاخر ايضاً المتزن بالاضافة لاتجاه الشداد وهذا سيؤدي الي عدم انتظام اجهادات في الاتجاهين ولكنه في حدود السيطرة حسب الميل وحسب قيمة الاحمال لكلا العمودين وحسب شكل القاعدة الهندسي 
وطبعاً هذا الميل له حدود وهو كما ذكرنا ان يضمن عدم خروج الاجهادات عن النص - اي انها لا تزيد عن جهد التربة ولا تؤدي الي انقلاب الاجهادات من ضاغطه الي شادة في اي طرف من اطراف القاعدة - وهذا هو السبب في عمل شدادين في حالة ان يقترب ميل الشداد به الي ان يؤدي الي خروج الاجهادات عن المسموح - كما جاء في مشاركة الاخت اقرا وارتقي والذي تفضلت بالشرح الوافي لكيفية التعامل مع هذه الحالة لضمان عدم خروج الاجهادات عن النص 

وهذه الحالة تعتبر دليل علي ان ميل القاعدةمع محور الشداد ليس هو الحل للحفاظ علي انتظام الاجهادات بدليل انه تم عمل شداد آخر لحل المشكله - كما ان الشدادين سيتقاسما العزوم المؤثرة علي الشداد الواحد ولكن هذا التوزيع في الاتجاهين لضمان عدم توزيع غير منتظم للاجهادات 




> يعنى أن قيمة حمل عمود الجار سوف تنتقل بقيمه أكبر من قيمة حمل عمود الجار كما وضحت ذلك فى مناقشتى مع الاخ المهندس/ حسان2 الذى اتمنى له اجازه سعيده وعودا حميدا​


 
اخي الفاضل حمل عمود الجار لن ينتقل بقيمة اكبر اطلاقاً - اللهم الا تم اخذ وزن هذا الكابولي المتسبب في النقل - عدا ذلك فان الحمل سينتقل بنفس القيمة الي المركز ولكنه مصاحب بعزوم - بدليل في حالة حمل مؤثر علي عمود وبه لا مركزيه فان العمود يختلف عما اذا كان هناك مركزيه في الحمل نفسه مع العمود في شئ واحد فقط وهو وجود عزوم علي العمود قيمتها الحمل في قيمة المسافه بين مركز الحمل ومركز العمود 




> لم يتم الاجابه عن هذا التسائل
> وماهو رأيك فيما أوردته لنا الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى جزاها الله خير الجزاء
> الشيئ المحزن كما ترى هو كما ترى انه لايوجد مشاركه الا من عدد قليل من الاخوه الافاضل فهل هناك خطا فى السؤال ام أن الموضوع قليل الاهميه ام حدث ملل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لست ادرى​
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة - لقد تشعب الحوار في امور كثيرة جداً ونكاد نكون خرجنا عن الموضوع الاصلي وهو 

هل ميل القاعدة مع محور الشداد يضمن عدم انتظام الاجهادات اسفل القاعدة الخارجية ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
والاجابة من وجهة نظري انه لا يضمن ذلك بدليل اننا في بعض الحالات نقوم بعمل شدادين لضمان عدم خروج الاجهادات عن المسموح به - اما في حالة ان يكون الميل سيؤدي الي عدم مركزية في اتجاه الشداد مع محور القاعدة الخارجية او في اتجاهي القاعدة معاً بحيث ان هذه اللامركزية تؤدي الي عدم انتظام الاجهادات اسفل القاعدة بما يضمن ان هذه الاجهادات لا تخرج عن المسموح به - اي لا تزيد عن جهد التربة ولا تؤدي الي وجود شد علي التربة - فانها مقبولة ولا تمثل اي عائق وميل القاعدة في هذه الحالة مع الشداد لن يكون هو الحل بل علي العكس قد يؤدي الي زيادة عدم المركزية في الاتجاه الاخر من القاعدة والموازي للجار والذي يجب ان يكون متمركز مع عمود الجار من الاصل ​ 
واتفق معك اننا نفتقد مشاركات اخري من الاخوة الافاضل في النقاش وقد يكون غيابهم بسبب المشاغل او الاجازات ونتمني اي اضافات للموضوع من الاخوة الافاضل ​ 
وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي ​ 
والله اعلي واعلم ​ 
_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_ ​ 
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا حمد الله على السلامه لانك غايب عن المنتدى من كام يوم 


> اخي الفاضل في حالة وجود كابولي خارجي فان الحمل ينتقل الي العمود الاصلي دون اي زيادة - اللهم الا وزن الكابولي ولو كانت هناك احمال علي الكابولي - لكن لا تاتي اي زيادة بسبب النقل للحمل الراسي - انما الزيادة تاتي بسبب ان هذا النقل سيولد عزوم كما تفضلت - لكن لو اهملنا وزن الكابولي فان الحمل الراسي المؤثر علي العمود الاصلي هو الحمل الاصلي علي الكابولي + العزوم الناتجه عن هذا النقل


بأخى نحن هنا نتحدث عن (Reaction) أى رد الفعل على العمود خلف الكابولى كيف سوف يتم انتقال الحمل من نهاية الكابولى الى بدايته بنفس القيمه يعنى أننا سوف نصمم العمود على أساس قيمة الحمل عند نهايى الكابولى أم على قيمة رد الفعل ؟؟ هى نفس الفكر فى قاعدة الجار ونفس الحل الذى تواصلت مع الاخ المهندس/حسان 2 والموجود فى الكتاب الذى قام المهندس /خالد الازهرى برفعه الى المنتدى وفى أى كتاب أساسات فان مسطح قاعدة الجار يتم حسابها على أساس قيمة رد فعل القاعده على التربه مقسوما على اجهاد التربه (هل هناك خلاف فى ذلك )


> لا طبعاً فهذا الشداد لن يجعل الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل قاعدة الجار - لان الاتجاه الذي يسبب عدم الانتظام لم يوضع فيه الشداد وبالتالي فانت لم تقاوم الحمل المطلوب مقاومته ولكن تركت الحمل بدون مقاومة وذهبت بالمقاومة الي مكان آخر متزن اصلاً ولا يحتاج الي المقاومة ولا يسبب عدم مركزية - زي كده ما يكون عندنا مريض بالقلب اعاذ الله الجميع - ونعطيه دواء للكلي او الكبد - فطبعاً لن يفيده العلاج في شئ وسيظل القلب علي حالته
> 
> مع التسليم بان هذه الحالة ليست هي نقطة الحوار في الموضوع فنقطة الحوار كما جاء في عنوان الموضوع هو ان ميل قاعدة الجار بنفس ميل الشداد سيؤدي الي ان تكون الاجهادات منتظمة وهذا الكلام طبعاً غير دقيق


على العكس تماما فى هذا الوضع هى أصل نقطة الحوار والتى بدأت أنا طلب المناقشه فيه وكما تفضلت أنت بأنه فى هذه الحاله لن تكون الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل قاعدة الجار لى طلب صغير لماذا ؟؟أى لماذا لاتكون هذه الاجهادات منتظمه فى هذه الحاله 


> لان عدم انتظام الاجهادات اسفل اي قاعدة في حد ذاته ليس هو المشكله انما المشكله تكمن في ان تكون هذه الاجهادات الغير منتظمه خرجت عن السيطرة و ادت الي شيئين لا ثالث لهما :
> 
> 1- ان يكون عدم انتظام هذه الاجهادات ادي الي وجود اجهادات ضغط زائدة عن قيمة جهد التربة المسموح وبالتالي فلن تستطيع التربة تحمله فيحدث الانهيارفي التربة بسبب هذه الاجهادات الزائده والناتجه عن عدم الانتظام
> 
> ...


كلام زى الفل والسؤال هنا كيف يتم التخلص من عدم انتظام الاجهادات اسفل قاعدة الجار فى حالة وجود ميل بالشداد وأن نجعل هذه الاجهادات منتظمه ؟؟


> وطبعاً هذا الميل له حدود وهو كما ذكرنا ان يضمن عدم خروج الاجهادات عن النص - اي انها لا تزيد عن جهد التربة ولا تؤدي الي انقلاب الاجهادات من ضاغطه الي شادة في اي طرف من اطراف القاعدة


هنا أتفق معك تماما فى وظيفة عمل الشداد واختلف معك تماما فى انه ليس الحل الاقتصادى الامثل سواء لابعاد وتسليح قاعدة الجار أو لقطاع الخرسانه للشداد نفسه


> وهذا هو السبب في عمل شدادين في حالة ان يقترب ميل الشداد به الي ان يؤدي الي خروج الاجهادات عن المسموح - كما جاء في مشاركة الاخت اقرا وارتقي والذي تفضلت بالشرح الوافي لكيفية التعامل مع هذه الحالة لضمان عدم خروج الاجهادات عن النص


وهل الافضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه عمل عدد 2 شداد للقاعده الواحده أم يتم عمل شداد واحد تكون أبعاد هذه القاعده موازيه لمحور هذا الشداد ؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا للأخ الفاضل اسامة نوارة للشرح المفصل لتصميم حلة وجود شدادين
شكرا لأستاذنا الفاضل محيي لمتابعة النقاش
جزاكم الله خيرا
اتقدم باقتراح قد يفيد هل من الممكن ان نقوم بتمثيل القاعدة ذات الشداد علي برنامج الساب لمعرفة انتظام الأجهادات اسفل التربة و بهذا نكون قد وصلنا للتحقق من عدم تعدي الأجهادات اسفل القاعدة للحدود المسموحة بها و يكون لدينا القوي الداخلية علي الشداد و قد يكون حل اسهل من ناحية الوقت 
فهل يجدي هذا الأقتراح ؟؟؟؟
و عمل نموذج اخر لقاعدة الجار ذات الشدادين
لي استفسارات اخري
في بعض المشروعات يكون حمل عمود الجار اكبر من الأعمدة الداخليه القريبة منه و كنت اخرج من هذه المشكلة حسبما يسمخ الوضع المعماري بوضع عمود جار اخر ليخفف الحمل عن العمود و يصبح اقل حملا من الداخلي فما رايكم في هذا الحل؟؟؟؟
استفساري الثاني
كيف يتم حساب الشدادات في حالة ما اذا اردنا جمع قواعد الجار علي حد الملكية في قاعدة شريطية واحدة ثم نقوم بتربيطها مع باقي المبني بالشدادات خاصة اذا ما كانت تلك القواعد للحائط السند و الأعمدة
سوف ارفق الرسم محل السؤال ان شاء الله
اشكركم للتواصل و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يوليو 2010)

*الاخت المهندسه / اقرا وارتقى*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
*



شكرا للأخ الفاضل اسامة نوارة للشرح المفصل لتصميم حلة وجود شدادين

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *شكرا لأستاذنا الفاضل محيي لمتابعة النقاش*
> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​



*لاشكر على واجب فما أجمل النقاش وخصوصا مع مهندسيين لهم خبرات عاليه ولكن أنا جديد على المنتدى واعتبر نفسى ضيف عليكم وللا سف أنا لاأعرف الشحصيات المحترمه التى اتحاور معها ولا جنسيتها وليس لدى أى معلومات عنهم وهذا فى حد ذاته شيق بالطبع انا السبب فى ذلك فأنا معلوماتى فى النت قليله اللهم فقط أعرف اكتب أرد ولكن لاأستطيع أن أوضح ذلك برسومات فالرسم هو لغة المهندسيين وعندى معلومات لابأس بها اريد النقاش فيها لتصحيح هذه المعلومات فرجاء مساعدتى فى ذلك*
*نرجع لموضوعنا *
*



اتقدم باقتراح قد يفيد هل من الممكن ان نقوم بتمثيل القاعدة ذات الشداد علي برنامج الساب لمعرفة انتظام الأجهادات اسفل التربة و بهذا نكون قد وصلنا للتحقق من عدم تعدي الأجهادات اسفل القاعدة للحدود المسموحة بها و يكون لدينا القوي الداخلية علي الشداد و قد يكون حل اسهل من ناحية الوقت

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *فهل يجدي هذا الأقتراح ؟؟؟؟*​



*أنا أصلا لى عده استفسارات كثيره جدا فى برنامج الساب والسيف كتبتها فى مذكرتى ومن هذه الاستفسارات عندما قمت بعمل قاعده منفصله (Isolated Footing) على برنامج السيف وجدت أن الاجهادات أسفل القاعده غير منتظمه فما بالك بقاعدة جار وعليها شداد *


> في بعض المشروعات يكون حمل عمود الجار اكبر من الأعمدة الداخليه القريبة منه و كنت اخرج من هذه المشكلة حسبما يسمخ الوضع المعماري بوضع عمود جار اخر ليخفف الحمل عن العمود و يصبح اقل حملا من الداخلي فما رايكم في هذا الحل؟؟؟؟


بالطبع هذا أحد الحلول ولكن توجد حلول أخرى حيث الافضل أن يتم قاعدة مشتركه ( Combined Footing) اذا كان عمود الجار ذات حمل أكبر من عمود القاعده الداخليه وقريب منه ولكن هذه القاعده يتم اختيار شكلها بحيث يتم تحقيق شرط أساسى وهو انطباق مركز محصلة حملى العموديين مع مزكز مساحة هذه القاعده وكيف يتحقق ذلك فسوف تسأليين وكيف ذلك ومركز محصلة العموديين يكون أقرب لعمود الجار منه للعمود الداخلى وبالتالى عنذئذ الدخول داخل حدود الجار وهذا غير مسموح اذن لوبحثنا هى الاشكال الهندسيه التى تحقق هذا الشرط لوجدناه هو شبه المنحرف والذى قاعدته الكبرى على حد الجار (أى موازيه لحد الجار ) أى فى نهاية بعد عمود الجار والقاعده الصغرى لشبه المنحرف تكون ناحية العمود الداخلى 
على فكره فى دول الخليج يعتبروا حد المبنى على الشارع هو حد جار لذلك غير مسموح بخروج أى قاعدة ناحية الشارع وبذلك تكون الاعمده على الواجهات عليها أحمال يمكن أن تكون أكبر من الاعمده القريبه منها نظرا لوجود الكوابيل والبروزات على الواجهات أما هنا فى مصر فاحتمال حدوث هذه الحاله قليل لانه مسموح ببروز القاعده على الواجهات ناحية الشارع كما أنه فى الاحوال العاديه فأن حمل عمود الجار غالبا أقل من حمل العمود الداخلى


> كيف يتم حساب الشدادات في حالة ما اذا اردنا جمع قواعد الجار علي حد الملكية في قاعدة شريطية واحدة ثم نقوم بتربيطها مع باقي المبني بالشدادات خاصة اذا ما كانت تلك القواعد للحائط السند و الأعمدة


هذا السؤال قد ترحته على أخى المهندس/ محيي الدين محمد ولكن اذا كانت قاعدة الجار قاعده مشتركه (Combined Footing) وهى نفس الفكر لقاعدة الجار الشريطيه ونفس الفكر لقاعدة جار يتم ربطها بشداديين اذا نظرنا الى عدد المعدلات فى المعطيات فسوف نجدها أقل من عدد المجاهيل ومالحل عند اذن ؟؟ الحل هنا يعتمد على خبرة المهندس المصمم ------ كيف ؟؟ يتم فرض أبعاد لهذه القاعده (عرض وطول) ويفضل أن يكون عرض القاعده موازى لحد الجار ثم يتم حساب رد فعل كل شداد منفصل على حده ثم يتم ايجاد مركز محصلة ردود الشدادت على قاعده الجار (هنا نحن نتعامل مع قاعده مشتركه (Combined Footing)) ننسى موضوع الشدادات بعد ايجاد رد فعل كل شداد على حده على قاعدة الجار -------------- بعد تحديد مركز محصلة ردود أفعال الشدادات يكون هو منتصف القاعده الشريطيه أى قطرى هذه القاعده يمر بهذا المركز ويتم ذلك كالاتى :-
1-يتم زيادة مجموع احمال أعمدة الجار بمقدار 20- 25 % على اعتبار أنه اجمالى مجموع ردود الافعال للشدادات على قاعدة الجار 
2- يتم فرض طول الكابولى لكل شداد وذلك بعمل خط موازى لحد الجار من هذا الخط يتم تحديد طول كل كابولى لكل شداد على حده ويتم تحديد المسافه بين الخط الموازى لحد الجار بمتوسط اجمالى المسافات (e) لمجموع الشدادات وتم عمل هذا الخط موازى لحد الجار حتى لايكون هناك ميل للقاعده الشريطيه بعد الحصول على ردود أفعال كل شداد على حده على قاعدة الجار 
3- بعد الحصول على مساحة القاعده الشريطيه وحساب ردود الافعال لكل شداد عند المحل الهندسى لمنتصف القاعده الشريطيه يتم اعاده حساب الاجهادات اسفل القاعده الشريطيه بحيث تكون هذه الاجهادات لاتتعدى اجهاد التربه المسموح الامن الصافى واذا كانت قيمة الاجهاد اسفل القاعده أكبر يتم زيادة أبعاد القاعده وحساب ردود أفعال كل شداد على المحل الهندسى لمنتصف القاعده الشريطيه مره ثانيه ومره ثالثه وهكذا الى أن نصل الى الحل الاقتصادى 
4- بعد ذلك نفرض أن شداد منفصل بذاته لكل عمود جار مع عمود قاعده داخليه ومنه يتم حساب أقصى قيمه للعزوم ومنه نحسب قطاع وتسليح كل شداد على حده 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا حمد الله على السلامه لانك غايب عن المنتدى من كام يوم


 

الله يسلم حضرتك - ظروف صحية اضطرتني الي ذلك ولكن الحمد لله علي كل حال ونعوذ بالله من حال اهل النار - ومشكور علي السؤال 



> بأخى نحن هنا نتحدث عن (reaction) أى رد الفعل على العمود خلف الكابولى كيف سوف يتم انتقال الحمل من نهاية الكابولى الى بدايته بنفس القيمه يعنى أننا سوف نصمم العمود على أساس قيمة الحمل عند نهايى الكابولى أم على قيمة رد الفعل ؟؟ هى نفس الفكر فى قاعدة الجار ونفس الحل الذى تواصلت مع الاخ المهندس/حسان 2 والموجود فى الكتاب الذى قام المهندس /خالد الازهرى برفعه الى المنتدى وفى أى كتاب أساسات فان مسطح قاعدة الجار يتم حسابها على أساس قيمة رد فعل القاعده على التربه مقسوما على اجهاد التربه (هل هناك خلاف فى ذلك )


 
السؤال هنا لو كان هذا الكابولي قصير ولا يمتد الي العمود الداخلي فهل سيكون هناك زيادة في رد فعل التربه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا اخي الفاضل رد فعل التربة زاد اسفل العمود الخارجي نفس القيمة التي نقصت في العمود الداخلي وهو ما قلت انه بسبب وجود ازدواج - كرد فعل من التربة نتيجة عمل المنظومه كلها القاعدتين والشداد- وهذا الازدواج احدي مركبتيه عند العمود الخارجي واتجاهها لاعلي والمركبة الاخري عند العمود الداخلي واتجاهها لاسفل لمقاومة العزم وتم انتقال هذا الازدواج الي التربة عن طريق جساءة الشداد حيث ان القصة لو كانت في الكابولي فقط ولا يوجد الشداد فلن يحدث اي زيادة في ردفعل التربة علي القاعدة الخارجية - لاننا نقاوم العزم الموجود في القاعدة الخارجيه ولا بد وان نقاومه بعزم - ويؤخذ هذا الازدواج في حساب مساحة القواعد 



> على العكس تماما فى هذا الوضع هى أصل نقطة الحوار والتى بدأت أنا طلب المناقشه فيه وكما تفضلت أنت بأنه فى هذه الحاله لن تكون الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل قاعدة الجار لى طلب صغير لماذا ؟؟أى لماذا لاتكون هذه الاجهادات منتظمه فى هذه الحاله


 
هذه الاجهادات غير منتظمه لان سبب عدم الانتظام مازال موجودا وهو العزوم المؤثرة علي القاعده الخارجيه والا فلو تم زيادة القاعده الخارجية جهة الجار لاصبح الالحمل متمركز وبالتالي اصبحت الاجهادات تكاد تكون منتظمه 



> كلام زى الفل والسؤال هنا كيف يتم التخلص من عدم انتظام الاجهادات اسفل قاعدة الجار فى حالة وجود ميل بالشداد وأن نجعل هذه الاجهادات منتظمه ؟؟


 
انا قلت لحضرتك ان انتظام الاجهادات ليس حداً فاصلاً واحداً يجب الوقوف عنده ولكنها حدين يجب الا نتعداهما وما بينهما مقبول وهو عدم خروج الاجهادات عن النص الغير مقبول 



> هنا أتفق معك تماما فى وظيفة عمل الشداد واختلف معك تماما فى انه ليس الحل الاقتصادى الامثل سواء لابعاد وتسليح قاعدة الجار أو لقطاع الخرسانه للشداد نفسه


 
عظيم جداً اننا اتفقنا علي ان الميل لن يؤثر اذا كانت الاجهادات داخل الحدود المقبوله - فليس المهم الوصول للحل الامثل اخي الفاضل لان ميل القاعدة مع الشداد ايضا لا يعتبر حل امثل لانه سينقل اللا مركزية للاتجاه الاخر كما انه سيولد لا مركزية اخري نتيجة حمل عمود الجار الاصلي والذي هو السبب في كل المشكله دي وهو اللي موقعنا في بعض :7: 



> وهل الافضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه عمل عدد 2 شداد للقاعده الواحده أم يتم عمل شداد واحد تكون أبعاد هذه القاعده موازيه لمحور هذا الشداد ؟؟؟؟
> 
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


 
اخي الفاضل هذا لا يغني عن ذاك فلو كان عمل القاعدة مائلة وموازيه للشداد يحل المشكله فلماذا نقوم بعمل شدادين من الاصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذاً عمل الشدادين هو الحل الوحيد للتعامل مع هذه الحاله لعودة الاجهادات داخل السيطرة الامنيه للمنشا - ويصبح ميل القاعده ان كان مجدي في حدود ميل بسيط فاصبح غير مجدي هنا وليس هو الحل - وبالتالي فالمشكلة اصبحت مقارنة بين حالتين غير متساويتين وليس بين حلول بديله لبعضها ونختار الاقل تكلفه 
فلو عندنا مثلاً شداد يميل مع محور العمود بزاوية 75 درجه فهل ميل القاعده مع الشداد يحل المشكله ؟؟؟؟؟ طبعاً لا 
ونفس المثال الذي تفضلت برفعه وتفضل الاخ خالد الازهري برسمه هل لو تم عمل شداد اخر في الجهة الاخري علي امتداد الشداد الذي رسمه الاخ خالد سيعيد الاجهادات الي السيطرة الامنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد لا ايضاً 
يبقي الحل هو عمل شدادين مائلين لاعادة التوازن للمجموعه حتي لا تخرج الاجهادات عن النص ولا يمكن باي حال ان نعتبر ميل القاعده مع الشداد سيحل المشكله في حالة ان تكون الزاويه مثلاً 80 او 75 درجة 

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يوليو 2010)

> أنا أصلا لى عده استفسارات كثيره جدا فى برنامج الساب والسيف كتبتها فى مذكرتى ومن هذه الاستفسارات عندما قمت بعمل قاعده منفصله (isolated footing) على برنامج السيف وجدت أن الاجهادات أسفل القاعده غير منتظمه فما بالك بقاعدة جار وعليها شداد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 اخي الفاضل م اسامة - هذا دليل علي ان انتظام الاجهادات اسفل القواعد من المستحيل تحقيقه - نظراً لان التربة تتكون من جزيئات ومن الوارد وجود فراغات بينها وعند تعرض القاعده للاحمال يحدث انضغاط في بعض الاماكن ولا يحدث في اماكن اخري مما يؤدي الي هبوط تفاضلي في حدود المسموح به لنظام القواعد المقترح - بحيث ان هذا الهبوط لا يؤخذ تاثيره علي القواعد كقطاع خرسانه انما حتماً سيؤدي الي حدوث عدم انتظام اسفل القاعده وفي حدود المسموح ايضاً بحيث الا تخرج هذه الاجهادات عن النص اي لا يكون هناك شد علي التربة او ضغط بقيمة اكبر من جهد التربة 

وهذا ناتج لان البرامج الحديثة تتميز بالدقة الشديده في الحسابات الانشائيه مما يجعلها ترصد كل المتغيرات عند استخدام هذه البرامج في التحليل مهما كانت هذه المتغيرات دقيقة ومهملة من وجهة نظر الحسابات الانشائية النظرية اليدوية والتي كانت ومازالت تاخذ الامور بالتقريب في بعض الحالات 

وتحياتي لك وللجميع 

والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

> ظروف صحية اضطرتني الي ذلك ولكن الحمد لله علي كل حال ونعوذ بالله من حال اهل النار


حمد الله على السلامه وجعل الله هذا ذنوب تنزل وحسنات تزداد ان شاء الله​ 


> السؤال هنا لو كان هذا الكابولي قصير ولا يمتد الي العمود الداخلي فهل سيكون هناك زيادة في رد فعل التربه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اذا كان الكابولى قصير أو طويل ولايمتد الى العمود الداخلى اذن لايوجد شداد من الاصل والحمل ممكن نقله ليس الى مركز القاعده فقط بل يمكن نقله الى أى نقطه بقيمة هذا الحمل بالاضافه الى عزم يساوى قيمة الحمل مضروب فى المسافه بين النقطه المنقول لها الحمل ومركز هذا الحمل وسوف تظل الاجهادات غير منتظمه أسفل قاعدة الجار 
لى طلب برجاء الرد عليه بنعم ام لا ( هل توافق على ماترحته من طريقة تمثيل الشداد بكمره ذات كابولى ويطبق عليها علم الانشاءات من أن سيجما (Y) تساوى صفر وكذلك العزوم عند أى نقطه تساوى صفر ) وهى طريقه أخرى لتحقيق شرطى القاعده المشتركه( Cmbined Footing) بين القاعده الداخليه وقاعدة الجار فى حالة ربطهما بشداد


> يا اخي الفاضل رد فعل التربة زاد اسفل العمود الخارجي نفس القيمة التي نقصت في العمود الداخلي وهو ما قلت انه بسبب وجود ازدواج - كرد فعل من التربة نتيجة عمل المنظومه كلها القاعدتين والشداد- وهذا الازدواج احدي مركبتيه عند العمود الخارجي واتجاهها لاعلي والمركبة الاخري عند العمود الداخلي واتجاهها لاسفل لمقاومة العزم وتم انتقال هذا الازدواج الي التربة عن طريق جساءة الشداد حيث ان القصة لو كانت في الكابولي فقط ولا يوجد الشداد فلن يحدث اي زيادة في ردفعل التربة علي القاعدة الخارجية - لاننا نقاوم العزم الموجود في القاعدة الخارجيه ولا بد وان نقاومه بعزم - ويؤخذ هذا الازدواج في حساب مساحة القواعد


أليس ذلك سوف نحصل عليه اذا قمنا بتمثيل الشداد بكمره ذات كابولى عليها حمل عمود الجار على نهاية الكابولى وحمل العمود الداخلى عند الركيزه الداخليه والركيزه الاخرى عند منتصف قاعدة الجار؟؟؟ ماذا سوف نجد من رد الفعل سوف نجد أن رد الفعل عند الركيزه الداخليه أى عند منتصف قاعدة العمود الداخلى قد قلت عن قيمة حمل العمود نفسه الموجود أصلا فى هذه القاعده ورد الفعل عند منتصف قاعدة الجار قد زادت عن حمل عمود قاعدة الجار ونحن فى حسابات مسطح القاعدتين انما نحسب على رد فعل التربه وليس على حمل العمود ولكن لابد أن تكون هذه الاجهادات منتظمه 


> انا قلت لحضرتك ان انتظام الاجهادات ليس حداً فاصلاً واحداً يجب الوقوف عنده ولكنها حدين يجب الا نتعداهما وما بينهما مقبول وهو عدم خروج الاجهادات عن النص الغير مقبول


لايعتبر ذلك هو الحل الاقتصادى لانه لتحقيق الشروط السابقه لابد من زيادة أبعاد قاعدة الجار وكذلك زيادة أبعاد وتسليح الشداد نفسه لان أصبح عليه (Torsion) بالاضافه الى العزوم التى عليه حتى ولو كانت قيم صغيره


> اخي الفاضل هذا لا يغني عن ذاك فلو كان عمل القاعدة مائلة وموازيه للشداد يحل المشكله فلماذا نقوم بعمل شدادين من الاصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


عمل شداديين هو أحد الحلول ولكنه ليس الحل الامثل الاقتصادى مثلما أنت مقتنع بعمل الشداد مائل والقاعده عدله موازيه لعمود الجار برغم الزياده فى أبعاد وتسليح القاعده والشداد​ 


> اخي الفاضل هذا لا يغني عن ذاك فلو كان عمل القاعدة مائلة وموازيه للشداد يحل المشكله فلماذا نقوم بعمل شدادين من الاصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذاً عمل الشدادين هو الحل الوحيد للتعامل مع هذه الحاله لعودة الاجهادات داخل السيطرة الامنيه للمنشا - ويصبح ميل القاعده ان كان مجدي في حدود ميل بسيط فاصبح غير مجدي هنا وليس هو الحل - وبالتالي فالمشكلة اصبحت مقارنة بين حالتين غير متساويتين وليس بين حلول بديله لبعضها ونختار الاقل تكلفه





> فلو عندنا مثلاً شداد يميل مع محور العمود بزاوية 75 درجه فهل ميل القاعده مع الشداد يحل المشكله ؟؟؟؟؟ طبعاً لا ​
> ونفس المثال الذي تفضلت برفعه وتفضل الاخ خالد الازهري برسمه هل لو تم عمل شداد اخر في الجهة الاخري علي امتداد الشداد الذي رسمه الاخ خالد سيعيد الاجهادات الي السيطرة الامنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد لا ايضاً
> 
> يبقي الحل هو عمل شدادين مائلين لاعادة التوازن للمجموعه حتي لا تخرج الاجهادات عن النص ولا يمكن باي حال ان نعتبر ميل القاعده مع الشداد سيحل المشكله في حالة ان تكون الزاويه مثلاً 80 او 75 درجة ​


 
لى رجاء سوف أكرره عليك استبدل الشداد بعمل هذه القاعده بقاعدة مشتركه( Combined Footing) ------------- ماذا سوف تفعل سوف تقوم برسم محور مار بين مركزى العموديين ثم تقوم بتحديد مركز محصلة العموديين والواقع على المحور الواصل بين مركزى العموديين وبعد كده سوف تحصل على مسطح القاعده من قسمة مجموع حملى العموديين بالاضافه لوزن القاعده نفسها وبعد كده سوف تحدد عرض القاعده لان طولها ثابت -------- وأخيرا أرسم هذه القاعده موازيه لقطاع عمود الجار ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟​ 


أسامه نواره قال:


> أنا أصلا لى عده استفسارات كثيره جدا فى برنامج الساب والسيف كتبتها فى مذكرتى ومن هذه الاستفسارات عندما قمت بعمل قاعده منفصله (Isolated Footing) على برنامج السيف وجدت أن الاجهادات أسفل القاعده غير منتظمه فما بالك بقاعدة جار وعليها شداد


 


م / محى الدين محمد قال:


> اخي الفاضل م اسامة - هذا دليل علي ان انتظام الاجهادات اسفل القواعد من المستحيل تحقيقه - نظراً لان التربة تتكون من جزيئات ومن الوارد وجود فراغات بينها وعند تعرض القاعده للاحمال يحدث انضغاط في بعض الاماكن ولا يحدث في اماكن اخري مما يؤدي الي هبوط تفاضلي في حدود المسموح به لنظام القواعد المقترح - بحيث ان هذا الهبوط لا يؤخذ تاثيره علي القواعد كقطاع خرسانه انما حتماً سيؤدي الي حدوث عدم انتظام اسفل القاعده وفي حدود المسموح ايضاً بحيث الا تخرج هذه الاجهادات عن النص اي لا يكون هناك شد علي التربة او ضغط بقيمة اكبر من جهد التربة وهذا ناتج لان البرامج الحديثة تتميز بالدقة الشديده في الحسابات الانشائيه مما يجعلها ترصد كل المتغيرات عند استخدام هذه البرامج في التحليل مهما كانت هذه المتغيرات دقيقة ومهملة من وجهة نظر الحسابات الانشائية النظرية اليدوية والتي كانت ومازالت تاخذ الامور بالتقريب في بعض الحالات
> 
> 
> 
> وتحياتي لك وللجميع ​


اذا رجعت للشكل الفعلى للاجهادات أسفل القاعده المنفصله والتى لايوجد بها (Eccentricity) سوف تجد أن ذلك يتوقف على نوعية التربه أسفل القاعده فالتربه الرمليه يكون الاجهاد عند أطراف القاعده أكبر من الاجهادات عند مركز القاعده والعكس فى التربه الطينيه ولكننا كما تعرف عند الحسابات الانشائيه وكما فرض علينا الكود نفترض أن هذه الاجهادات منتظمه أما كيفية عمل برنامج الساب أو السيف وفرضياته فى حل القاعده المنفصله فأنا لاأعرفها انما الذى يعرفها هو من قام بعمل هذا البرنامج أو من عمل عليه مدة طويله وله من الخبره بفرضيات البرنامج والاسس النظريه التى قام عليه ولكنى أقول لك ومن فضلك أعمل هذه التجربه بنفسك ادخل على برنامج السيف قاعده منفصله عليها حمل مركز فقط ثم بعد حل القاعده ادرس الاجهاد أسفل القاعده سوف تجده غير منتظم برغم أن البرنامج لم يسألك عن نوعية التربه انما يسأل فقط عن اجهاد التربه يعنى ليست دقه ولاغيره انما هى نظريه وفرضيات مختلفه عما افترضه لنا الكود الذى هو المرجع الذى نعتمد عليه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *الاخت المهندسه / اقرا وارتقى*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة للتعامل مع ادوات الملتقي يمكنك التعرف عليها من الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5-announcements.html

و للتعرف علي اعضاء الملتقي المتميزين علي هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98874.html
و ضغطة يمين علي اسم اي عضو يوضح لك قائة تختار منها اذا اردت التعرف علي ملفه الشخصي ارسال رسالة خاصة معرفة المزيد من مشاركاته

بالنسبة للصور من برنامج الأتوكات ترسم الرسمة و تحفظها صورة من قائمة فيل تختار طباعة بامتداد جي بي جي و تحفظ الرسمة كصورة و من ثم يمكنك رفعها علي مراكز الرفع المعروفة و اذا احببت مرونة للكتابة و التعديل يمكنك فتحها علي برنامج الرسام و تعديل ما تحب وتحفظها مرة اخري
مع التكرار ستجد العملية سهلة ان شاء الله

نرجع تاني للموضوع
هذا هو التصميم الذي اسئل عنه و لست انا من قمت بتصميمه لكن الفكرة احببت النقاش فيها ربما تفيد


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرا وارتقى
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعاونك معى كما اشكرك على مثابرتك لمعرفة العلم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
لنعود الى ماارفقتيه لنا من رسومات فأفكر معك بالكتابه وهى :- 
1- أرفقى لى الرسومات المعماريه والانشائيه وان شاء الله سوف نحاول التغيير من وضع الاعمده بقدر المستطاع لان الشطاره مش فى تصميم الشداد أو أن الشداد مائل أم لا الشطاره فى (Statical systen) للاعمده والتى أحاول فيها البعد عن عمل شدادات من أصله كما أحاول أن أجعل الاعمده تعمل على خطوط رأسيه وأفقيه لاننى أعتبر أن افضل حل انشائى هو من يصل الى المثاليه من جعل الاعمده على مديول واحد هذا يؤدى الى كمرات فى الاسقف مستمره والى بلاطات مستمره وبالتالى الى سقف اقتصادى امن كما يساعد ذلك فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل ولذلك اعتبر وضع اماكن الاعمده هى قمة الهندسه وقمة الخبره
2-بالنسبه للرسم المرفق كان الافضل عمل لبشه مسلحه بدلا من القواعد لان عند تنفيذ هذه القواعد سوف يقوم المقاول تلقائيا بتفتيح القواعد على بعضها ( بلغة المقاولات) وبالتالى سوف يكون فيه كميات خرسانه زائده يتم صبها بدون داعى كما أن مصنعية هذه القواعد سوف تكون اعلى مما لوتم عملها لبشه مسلحه وقديما قالو لو ذاد مسطح القواعد المسلحه عن 60% من مسطح المبنى الافضل يتم عمل الاساسات لبشه مسلحه 
3- القاعده ق7 شكلها غريب شويه وغير واضحة المعالم وشكلها غير منتظم والاهم غير معروفة المركز وكذلك عدم انتظام شكلها يؤدى الى أن تكون الاجهادات اسفلها غير منتظم 
4- قاعدة الحائط الساند فى منتصف الحائط وهذا الحل غير اقتصادى والافضل أن تكون كامل القاعده الى حارج المبنى حتى نستفيد من وزن التراب على قاعده الحائط الساند وبالتالى تقليل أبعاده وسمك وتسليح قاعدته 
5- بالطبع أى نقد لاى عمل هو اسهل شئ ولكن عند عمل هذا الشئ سوف نجد صعوبه فى ذلك فبرجاء ارسال الرسومات المعماريه والانشائيه لنحاول سويا اعادة المحاوله مره ثانيه للوصول للحل الامثل 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> 3- القاعده ق7 شكلها غريب شويه وغير واضحة المعالم وشكلها غير منتظم والاهم غير معروفة المركز وكذلك عدم انتظام شكلها يؤدى الى أن تكون الاجهادات اسفلها غير منتظم
> 4- قاعدة الحائط الساند فى منتصف الحائط وهذا الحل غير اقتصادى والافضل أن تكون كامل القاعده الى حارج المبنى حتى نستفيد من وزن التراب على قاعده الحائط الساند وبالتالى تقليل أبعاده وسمك وتسليح قاعدته


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا شكر علي واجب 
هذا المبني ليس من تصميمي انما لفت نظري وقلت انه لو هناك افكار جديدة اقتصادية و مفيدة توسع الأفق التصميمي فلا مانع من مناقشتها و طبعا معروف ان هناك حلول عديدة منها الأكثر اقتصادية لكن التقسيم المعماري و مراعاة الفراغات في اماكن الأستقبال هي التي تجبر الأنشائي لأتخاد سيستم اكثر تكلفة لتوفير متطلبات المعماري
بالنسبة للقاعدة غير المنتظمة التي تحدثت عنها حضرتك فنقوم بحل مثل تلك الحالات علي برنامج الساب او السيف بدخولها لبشة و نعمل تحقيق للأجهادات الواقعة عليها
بالنسبة لقاعدة الجار فنحن محددين بحدود الجار و بالتالي قاعدة الحائط يجب ان تكون داخل حدود الأرض
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> حمد الله على السلامه وجعل الله هذا ذنوب تنزل وحسنات تزداد ان شاء الله​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته - الله يسلم معاليك ونسال الله المغفرة لنا جميعاً​


> اذا كان الكابولى قصير أو طويل ولايمتد الى العمود الداخلى اذن لايوجد شداد من الاصل والحمل ممكن نقله ليس الى مركز القاعده فقط بل يمكن نقله الى أى نقطه بقيمة هذا الحمل بالاضافه الى عزم يساوى قيمة الحمل مضروب فى المسافه بين النقطه المنقول لها الحمل ومركز هذا الحمل وسوف تظل الاجهادات غير منتظمه أسفل قاعدة الجار​


 
كلامك ده زي الفل - _يبقي تاثير الحمل كفعل_ يمكن نقله الي اي مكان ومن ثم ايجاد الطريقة التي نقاومه بها - ولذلك فهناك اكثر من طريقة لعلاج عدم اتزان قاعدة الجار - احداها بالشداد وممكن بعمل قاعدة مركبة فالنظام الانشائي لنقل الحمل الي التربة يختلف في الحالتين لان القاعدة المركبة مسطحها اكبر ويتم نقل الحمل الي التربه عن طريق مساحتها الكامله انما الشداد الحمل ينتقل عن طريق خلق ازدواج يؤثر في كل قاعدة علي حده بحيث ان نقل الحمل يتم عن طريق مساحة كل قاعده بصورة منفصله​ 


> لى طلب برجاء الرد عليه بنعم ام لا ( هل توافق على ماترحته من طريقة تمثيل الشداد بكمره ذات كابولى ويطبق عليها علم الانشاءات من أن سيجما  تساوى صفر وكذلك العزوم عند أى نقطه تساوى صفر ) وهى طريقه أخرى لتحقيق شرطى القاعده المشتركه( cmbined footing) بين القاعده الداخليه وقاعدة الجار فى حالة ربطهما بشداد​


اي نظام انشائي مهما كان المفترض فيه الامان والاتزان حتي يظل قائماً - وهذا يعني ان القوي المؤثرة في جميع اتجاهات المحاور الاصليه x,y,z سواء قوي او عزوم يجب لكي لا يتحرك المنشأ في اتجاه اي قوة من هذه القوي ان يكون هناك رد فعل يساوي الفعل في المقدار ويضاده في الاتجاه ومن هنا فهذ هو اساس نظرية الانشاءات لكل المنشآت مهما كانت محدده استاتيكياً او غير محدده وباي درجة​ 
يعني هذا الكلام مبدأ عام نظرية الانشاءات ولا يعتبر تشابه بين الشداد والقاعدة المركبه - انما الاختلاف يتم حسب النظام الانشائي المعتمد لنقل الحمل الي التربة​ 


> أليس ذلك سوف نحصل عليه اذا قمنا بتمثيل الشداد بكمره ذات كابولى عليها حمل عمود الجار على نهاية الكابولى وحمل العمود الداخلى عند الركيزه الداخليه والركيزه الاخرى عند منتصف قاعدة الجار؟؟؟ ماذا سوف نجد من رد الفعل سوف نجد أن رد الفعل عند الركيزه الداخليه أى عند منتصف قاعدة العمود الداخلى قد قلت عن قيمة حمل العمود نفسه الموجود أصلا فى هذه القاعده ورد الفعل عند منتصف قاعدة الجار قد زادت عن حمل عمود قاعدة الجار ونحن فى حسابات مسطح القاعدتين انما نحسب على رد فعل التربه وليس على حمل العمود _ولكن لابد أن تكون هذه الاجهادات منتظمه_


 
موضوع الانتظام ده غاية لا تدرك ولن تدرك في يوم من الايام - لان التربة تختلف عن الخرسانه فالخرسانة منتج خاضع لسيطرة المنفذ والمصمم فعندما نحتاج خرسانه ذات اجهاد معين نستطيع ان نحصل عليها كما نستطيع التحكم في مكوناتها حسب احتياجتنا ​ 
لكن التربة هي حالة طبيعيه للمادة المكونة لها يتم استكشافها ودراستها لكي يتم التعامل معها كما هي بما يحقق لنا اهدافنا التي نرجوها من المنشا وفي حدود التكلفه الطبيعيه - يعني التربة مكونة من جزيئات وحبيبات وبها نسبة فراغات غير متماثله وكل الدراسات تتم للاستفاده من التربة باقل تكلفه ممكنه بداية من اختيار نوع الاساس المناسب والذي يضمن استقرار المنشأ ​ 
ولهذا السبب فان انتظام الاجهادات علي التربة غايه لن تدرك ولكن هذا لا يهمنا فالمهم هو ان يكون عدم الانتظام في الحدود التي تؤدي الي تحقيق هدفنا ولا تؤثر علي اتزان المنشا ​ 



> لايعتبر ذلك هو الحل الاقتصادى لانه لتحقيق الشروط السابقه لابد من زيادة أبعاد قاعدة الجار وكذلك زيادة أبعاد وتسليح الشداد نفسه لان أصبح عليه (torsion) بالاضافه الى العزوم التى عليه حتى ولو كانت قيم صغيره​


 
مافيش مشكله من وجود تورشن ولو شيكت عليه ها تلاقي الشداد قادر علي تحمله لان قطاعه ضخم ولا مانع من مراجعته للاطمئنان و انا مش مختلف معاك في النقطه دي من بداية النقاش ​ 


> عمل شداديين هو أحد الحلول ولكنه ليس الحل الامثل الاقتصادى مثلما أنت مقتنع بعمل الشداد مائل والقاعده عدله موازيه لعمود الجار برغم الزياده فى أبعاد وتسليح القاعده والشداد​


 
الحلول كثيرة ولو قام 100 مهندس بتصميم نفس القاعده والشداد ستجد 100 حل - والحل الامثل لن يصل اليه احد تقريباً انما لابد من الوصول الي الحل الاقرب للحل الامثل ما استطعنا الي ذلك سبيلا




> لى رجاء سوف أكرره عليك استبدل الشداد بعمل هذه القاعده بقاعدة مشتركه( combined footing) ------------- ماذا سوف تفعل سوف تقوم برسم محور مار بين مركزى العموديين ثم تقوم بتحديد مركز محصلة العموديين والواقع على المحور الواصل بين مركزى العموديين وبعد كده سوف تحصل على مسطح القاعده من قسمة مجموع حملى العموديين بالاضافه لوزن القاعده نفسها وبعد كده سوف تحدد عرض القاعده لان طولها ثابت -------- وأخيرا أرسم هذه القاعده موازيه لقطاع عمود الجار ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟​


 
يا سيدي الفاضل القاعدة المركبة شئ والشداد شئ آخر- وبديهي ان يتم تطبيق نظرية الانشاءات في كلاهما - انما علاقة الحمل بالتربة تختلف في كل منهما فالقاعده المركبه المحصلة تقع في منتصفها لتوزيع الحمل علي التربة بمساحة تلامس تساوي مساحة القاعده كامله والاختلاف في قيمة الاحمال بين العمودين تتولاه الخرسانه عن طريق العزوم المتولده علي القاعده والتي تختلف من مكان لمكان - انما الشداد غير كده خالص





> اذا رجعت للشكل الفعلى للاجهادات أسفل القاعده المنفصله والتى لايوجد بها (eccentricity) سوف تجد أن ذلك يتوقف على نوعية التربه أسفل القاعده فالتربه الرمليه يكون الاجهاد عند أطراف القاعده أكبر من الاجهادات عند مركز القاعده والعكس فى التربه الطينيه ولكننا كما تعرف عند الحسابات الانشائيه


 :28: هو ده اللي انا باقوله لحضرتك ان القاعده المنفصلة اساسا لا نجد اسفلها الاجهادات منتظمه




> وكما فرض علينا الكود نفترض أن هذه الاجهادات منتظمه


 
:28: ودي كمان اتفق معك فيها اننا نفترض انها منتظمه علشان الامور تمشي طالما ان عدم انتظامها لن يؤثر علي الاتزان 



> أما كيفية عمل برنامج الساب أو السيف وفرضياته فى حل القاعده المنفصله فأنا لاأعرفها انما الذى يعرفها هو من قام بعمل هذا البرنامج أو من عمل عليه مدة طويله وله من الخبره بفرضيات البرنامج والاسس النظريه التى قام عليه ولكنى أقول لك ومن فضلك أعمل هذه التجربه بنفسك ادخل على برنامج السيف قاعده منفصله عليها حمل مركز فقط ثم بعد حل القاعده ادرس الاجهاد أسفل القاعده سوف تجده غير منتظم برغم أن البرنامج لم يسألك عن نوعية التربه انما يسأل فقط عن اجهاد التربه يعنى ليست دقه ولاغيره انما هى نظريه وفرضيات مختلفه عما افترضه لنا الكود الذى هو المرجع الذى نعتمد عليه
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


 
والبرنامج لم يفترض شئ جديد ولكنه افترض نفس الفرضيات التي افترضها الكود - وهي ان الاجهادات غير منتظمه - ولكنه لدقة الحسابات اظهر لنا عدم الانتظام في الحل النهائي والذي من الصعب الحصول عليه بالحل اليدوي - او بالادق غير مجدي يدوياً الحصول علي توزيع الاجهادات بكل دقة لبيان عدم انتظامه طالما انه من الممكن التغاضي عنه 

وسؤال البرنامج عن جهد التربة كافي لاعلامه انه يتعامل مع تربة وبالتالي ففرضيات كلمة تربة تجعله يتعامل معها بخلاف الخرسانه مثلا او بخلاف الحديد ........... الخ 

واخيراً واضح ان كل منا لم يستطيع اقناع الاخر بوجهة نظره - وحيث اننا ندور في حلقة مفرغه فاري انه لا ضير من ان يعمل كل منا بوجهة نظره وهذا لا يفسد للود قضيه ونترك حسم هذه القضية للزمن 

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــد


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرا وارتقى
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
ادعو الله أن يكون هذا النقاش فى ميزان حسناتك وان يبارك لك المجهود الذى قمت بعمله من اجل اثراء النقاش ومحاولة الوصول الى الحلول المثلى وأفضل الحلول الاقتصاديه 
تقبلى تحياتى والى لقاء فى مناقشات نافعه وهامه أخرى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> واخيراً واضح ان كل منا لم يستطيع اقناع الاخر بوجهة نظره - وحيث اننا ندور في حلقة مفرغه فاري انه لا ضير من ان يعمل كل منا بوجهة نظره وهذا لا يفسد للود قضيه ونترك حسم هذه القضية للزمن
> 
> تقبل تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم


بالطبع الاحتلاف فى الرأى لايفسد الود قضيه وهنا أدعو الله أن يكون هذا النقاش لله واود أن اشكر الاخوه الذين شاركونا فى النقاش وادعو الله أن يكون أن هذا النقاش قد افاد واخص بالشكر المهندس الموقر/حسان2 وشخصكم الكريم والمهندس/ حالد الازهرى وكذلك المهندس/ Mecheil Edwar 
تقبلو جميعا تحياتى واتمنى لكم جميعا اوقات سعيده


----------



## ST.ENG (19 أغسطس 2010)

نقاش مفيد ومشكورين


----------



## abdo fahim (19 أغسطس 2010)

*بسيب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يااخى العزيز هذا يتم عمله لتقليل torsion الناتج من اختلاف الحمل بين القاعدتين على الشداد وذلك حتى لا تدخل فى حسابات معقدة


----------



## sherifsalim97 (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يتم رسم القاعدة موازية لاتجاه الشداد حتى يكون الحمل الجديد الناتج من توزيع الاحمال بعد وضع الشداد فى ( مركز) قاعدة الجار بحيث لاتتولد عزوم اضافية على القاعدة تكون غير محسوبة والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## hawkar1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## eng islam 33 (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين ع المعلومات القيمه دي


----------



## م/محمد هندى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ما انتم الا بئرا يرتوى منه الظمأااااااااااااااااان


----------



## محمدعاطف (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس اسامه على الافاده والشرح الموجود فى ملف الكاد اكثر من رائع


----------



## البعيد القريب (9 مارس 2012)

TO Dont make Torsion on Strap
Why??????????????


----------



## motorace (5 يونيو 2012)

ياريت يا باشمهندسين حد يفيدنى بحل قاعدة الجار فى كورنر المبنى وأزاى نربطها


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 يونيو 2012)

motorac قال:


> ياريت يا باشمهندسين حد يفيدنى بحل قاعدة الجار فى كورنر المبنى وأزاى نربطها


لايفضل اختيار ووضع مكان العمود بالركن (corner ) للصعوبه فى ربط وتصميم قاعدة الجار والافضل ترحيل هذا العمود بمقدار 1الى 1.50 متر ناحية أحد الجيران حتى يكون عمود طرفى وليس عمود جار هنا أصبح عمود الجار يرتكز على نصف قاعده بالاضافه الى شداد (strap ) بدلا من عمود ركن يرتكز على ربع قاعدة جار بالاضافه الى شداد بتسليح وقطاع كبير أو شداديين 
أما اذا كان ولابد من تصميم قاعدة عمود الركن فيجب عمل الاتى :-
1- يتم ربط عمود الركن بشداد على المائل بأقرب عمود داخلى مجاور 
2- يتم أفتراض طول القاعدة بالمجهول (L) وعرض القاعده بالمجهول (B)
3- يتم رسم محور الشداد ولابد وشرط أساسى أن يكون محور الشداد مار بمركز القاعده أى لابد وأن يكون محور الشداد مار بقطر قاعدة الركن التى أبعادها (L * B ) هنا ونحن فى داخل برنامج الاتوكاد نرسم الخط المستقيم المار بمركز عمود الركن ومركز العمود الداخلى ويكون هذا الخط هو محور الشداد والذى يعتبر فى نفس الوقت هوالمحل الهندسى لقطر قاعدة الجار 
وعليه من درجة ميل هذا الخط يمكن ايجاد علاقه نسبه وتناسب بين طول القاعده ( L ) وعرض القاعده ( B ) أى يمكن فى اى معادله حسابيه استبدال قيمة اى من بعدى القاعده بقيمه للاخر وعليه يتم حساب نصف قطر قاعدة الركن بدلالة أحد اضلاع القاعده من العلاقه السابقه حيث أننا سوف نحتاج نصف القطر فى تكملة الحل بالشروط التاليه ولان مركز قاعدة الركن هنا هى فى منتصف تقاطع القطريين 
4- يوجد شرطيين اخريين وهما للتوازن الاستاتيكى لقاعدة الركن والقاعده الداخليه وهما أن العزوم عند اى نقطه = صفر وعليه يمكن أخذ العزوم عند مركز العمود الداخلى (يمكن فرض رد فعل قاعدة الركن على تربة التأسيس =R1 والتى سوف يكون نقطة تأثيرها هو مركز قاعدة الركن وهو نقطة تقاطع قطرى قاعدة الركن وبالطبع قيمة R1 مجهولة وكذلك قيمتها أكبر من قيمة حمل عمود الركن) ومن هذه المعادله تتكون علاقه فيها نصف قطر قاعدة الركن والذى هو الاخر له علاقه بأحد اضلاع قاعدة الركن وكذلك قيمة رد فعل قاعدة الركن على التربه وهو R1 اى أننا سوف نحصل على معادله فيها مجهوليين هما R1 وأحد اضلاع قاعدة الركن 
والشرط الثانى هو أن اجمالى الاحمال الرأسيه تساوى صفر أى بقسمة رد فعل قاعدة الركن وهوR1 على قيمة اجهاد التربه للحصول على مسطح قاعدة الركن وهنا تتكون معادله ثانيه بين قيمة R1 واحد اضلاع قاعدة الركن 
من المعادلتيين السابقتيين يتم ايجاد أبعاد قاعدة الركن وقيمة R1 وكذلك قيمة يمكن ايجاد رد فعل القاعده الداخليه على التربه 
5- يتم تكملة الحل بايجاد اقصى قيمة عزوم على الشداد لتصميم الشداد نفسه وكذلك الحال لقاعدة الركن 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_moukble (16 يناير 2013)

موضوع قيم ومناقشات مفيده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصراوى اسكندرانى (23 يناير 2013)

توهتونا ههههههههههه يا ريت خير الكلام ما قل ودل ولاداعى للجدل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و يا حبذا لو يتم عمل خلاصة في نهاية هكذا مناقشات


----------



## engman92 (10 يوليو 2013)

جميع البشمهندسين جزاكم الله خيرااااا ومن فضكلم ياريت تلخيص بسيط لهذة النقاشات الرائعة


----------



## engman92 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محيي الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه الى رسم القاعده يتم رسم الضلع موازى لمحور الشداد من الناحيتين ------------ المهم أن قطرى القاعده يتقاطعا مع محور الشداد وبالنسبه لل 7سم لاتعتبر ترحيل برجاء مراجعة الرسومات بعد تعديلها
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​



رجاء مهندس اسامه نواره ..... توضيح هيا ال 7سم دي بتاع ايه بالزبط

مش خط عمل الشداد منطبق علي مركزي القاعدتين وايضا مركزي العمودين يبقي ال7 دي جات منين


----------



## engman92 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

سؤال اخر 

ال 7 سم دي هتاثر في ايه

وجزاكم الله خيرا مهندس اسامه نواره


----------

